#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> news?
<Mark7> UBOTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mark7> Talk to me
<Mark7> I need help :(
<Mark7> Just tell me how to edit the Mozilla plug ins file
<Mark7> That's all I want
<Mark7> That's all you have to do
<Mark7> Is this stupid thing even working?
<Mark7> JUST TELL ME ALREADY
<Mark7> JESUS CHRST
<Mark7> TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME
<Mark7> Fine, I'll fuck up my system on my own then
<bluekuja> asac: you there?
<cwong1> asac: hi there
<Ubulette> hi
<gnomefreak> he seemed happy :)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> mark7
<gnomefreak> 09:45 <           Mark7 > TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME
<gnomefreak> 09:45 <           Mark7 > Fine, I'll fuck up my system on my own then
<Ubulette> yep, read that.
<gnomefreak> i did
<Ubulette> I meant, I've read that
<gnomefreak> just shy of banning him but he seems like he was putting too much thought into what the bot does
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Ubulette> editing plugin file is a crazy idea for sure
* gnomefreak hates engliish for that reaason but i havetn spoken italian since i was like 5-6 
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: its not a smart one at all
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, you're italian ?
<gnomefreak> what would you need to edit? its the conf files that needs to be edited for the plugin
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i was born in US but my mother and father are italian
<asac> cwong1: i will bake  release tomorrow
<asac> cwong1: today is holiday here
<gnomefreak> me and sister grew up speaking italian once my mother left it was english
<Ubulette> interesting. I like that: http://blogs.gnome.org/jamesh/2007/10/04/signed-revisions-with-bazaar/
<cwong1> asac: sounds good... tx
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, so you're a us citizen, right ? no need for green card
<gnomefreak> right
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> asac, will you bake a8 too ? ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> Ubulette: i committed to do that in my weekly report ;)
<Ubulette> good to know
<bluekuja> heya asac
<asac> bluekuja: 15 minutes :)
<asac> then i will be with you
<bluekuja> ^^ oki :)
<bluekuja> asac: ok cool, I'm leaving in around 30 min
<bluekuja> I'm a bit tired today
<bluekuja> ping me when ready
<Ubulette> asac, I'll push ff3 mt3 to ppa before I fork the branch (non dev for you) and go on with .dev
<Ubulette> done
<asac> Ubulette: ok thanks
<asac> bluekuja: is the diff of Makefile.am intended?
<asac> e.g. from .debian to .upstream
<bluekuja> asac: mmmm...nope
<bluekuja> asac: wait
<bluekuja> asac: yes, I had to re-run automake
<bluekuja> for a change
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> on makefile.in
<bluekuja> so it's different between .debian and .upstream
<asac> bluekuja: how did you do
<asac> revno: 10
<asac> committer: Andrea Veri <andrea@nightsong>
<asac> branch nick: debian.source
<asac> timestamp: Thu 2007-09-27 20:41:33 +0200
<asac> message: New upstream release --> 0.2.3
<asac> did you use bzr merge ?
<bluekuja> asac: no, I took the same files and pushed to both branches
<asac> bluekuja: thats not the idea
<asac> the idea is you apply it to upstream ... then merge that to debian
<asac> why does upstream branch need: "resyincing files with debian.source branch for the new upstream release" ?
<asac> bluekuja: if you use merge you won't need "revno: 11"
<asac>  deleted diff_extdoc_DATA = \ from Makefile.am to prevent incorrect doc files to be installed without adding them into debian/docs -->
<asac> already done in revision n.3 but needed for the new upstream release files
<asac> the whole idea of having upstream/debian branch is to not having to redo every change on every new release, but using bzr merge .. resolving conflicts and going on then
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, you're right. I was following a strange concept of merging
<bluekuja> I guess
<bluekuja> so I had to re-do that change
<bluekuja> after the new upstream release
<asac> ok what i did now is uncommit all (top is revno 9)
<asac> then run aclocal
<asac> automake
<asac> autoconf
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 05 Oct 16:00: MOTU | 06 Oct 13:00: Xubuntu Developers | 10 Oct 08:00: Forum Council | 10 Oct 12:00: QA Team | 11 Oct 11:00: Community Development Team | 16 Oct 12:00: Kernel Team
<asac> then bzr resolved
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm qa team meeting?
<asac> n$ bzr resolved
<asac> WARNING: the 'deb822' top-level module is *DEPRECATED*, please use 'debian_bundle.deb822'
<asac> Unable to load plugin 'bzr-svn' from '/home/asac/.bazaar/plugins': It is not a valid python module name.
<asac> All conflicts resolved.
<asac> then commit bzr commit -m "merge new upstream release 0.2.3"
<bluekuja> asac: great, I'll have to clean everything up
<bluekuja> then
<panosru> hi, i have downloaded firefox 32 and install but mplayer does not work please can someone help me with this issue?
<bluekuja> asac: I guess running bzr bd --merge will fix that too
<asac> bluekuja: he?
<bluekuja> so the package actually dont have any problem
<asac> no
<asac> elll .. the branches should be right imo
<bluekuja> I was just wondering if the branches got corrupted for that
<bluekuja> but I ended up everything is ok atm
<asac> bluekuja: ok ... at least clean up the uptream branch then
<bluekuja> I will
<asac> if you want to merge it on debian is your choice ... i would do it, just to prevent pain in future ... using bzr merge is safe and you hardly forget any diff you previously applied
<bluekuja> yeah, thanks for the hint, gonna follow your istructions next time to prevent any confusion
<Ubulette> asac, do you plan to keep all ppa stuff in changelog or just collapse ?
<asac> i plan to keep
<asac> just include the changelog entries in upload changes
<Ubulette> that's what i call collapse
<bluekuja> asac: if the package is ok, I leave and I move to my bed
<bluekuja> :D
<gnomefreak> Preconfiguring packages ...
<gnomefreak> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `Debian-exim' in statoverride file
<gnomefreak> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<gnomefreak> anyone have a clue where to look for that
<Ubulette>  /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride ?
<Ubulette> that's an ugly debian stuff
<Ubulette> I still have that on some servers
<Ubulette> $ grep exim /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride
<Ubulette> root Debian-exim 0640 /etc/exim4/passwd.client
<gnomefreak> root Debian-exim 0640 /etc/exim4/passwd.client
<gnomefreak> thats all thats in it
<Ubulette> $ grep Debian-exim /etc/group
<Ubulette> Debian-exim:x:102:
<gnomefreak> i get nothing on grep
<gnomefreak> this is in a chroot
<Ubulette> so that's the reason
<Ubulette> maybe ubuntu changed the group but forgot to update /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride
<gnomefreak> wtf would dpkg need -exim for?
<Ubulette> no, it's an exim stuff
<gnomefreak> -exim is mail
<gnomefreak> atleast im fairly sure it is
<Ubulette> exim is the default mta on debian
<Ubulette> (smtp server)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> so adding that group might help or should i ping mvo on it
<gnomefreak> oh wait
<gnomefreak> theres upgrades i missed for dpkg
<asac> bluekuja: i pushed branches to http://code.launchpad.net/diff-ext
<asac> bluekuja: please test them and let me know if should use them
<gnomefreak> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, we can use the one you created too
<asac> bluekuja: pleast test and if they look good overwrite yours ... i will upload then
<bluekuja> asac: I branch them out
<bluekuja> and I check them
<bluekuja> just a mom
<asac> right
<Ubulette_> strange, my ppa has been rejected
<Ubulette_> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<Ubulette_> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack
<Ubulette_> verification.
<Ubulette_> I did /w -S -si as it's mt3
<bluekuja> BEGIN not safe after errors--compilation aborted at ../intltool-merge line 252.
<bluekuja> 
<bluekuja> asac: it FTBFS
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree feisty
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<bluekuja> asac: some changes I made on the source are now on upstream too, that's why I deleted the whole source
<bluekuja> and replaced with fresh new files
<asac> bluekuja: why did you modify upstream source?
<bluekuja> asac: did not modify it, just removed DOC stuff
<bluekuja> to prevent docs installation outside debian/docs
<asac> thats still in now
<bluekuja> it's not in the makefile
<bluekuja> rev.11 fixed that
<asac> which revision fixed it before
<asac> that change should still be there
<asac> bluekuja: i just diffed my .debian with my .upstream
<asac> and it still contain the "deleted docs" diff
<bluekuja> asac: does it FTBFS there too?
<asac> yes, because of ukm.po missing
<bluekuja> should be uk.po
<bluekuja> asac: new upstream release introduced it too
<gnomefreak> does anyone have a working dapper install?
<asac> well uk.po doesn't exist ... as well as ukm.po
<gnomefreak> or a broken one
<asac> bluekuja: yes, but you failed to add it to upstream tree then
<asac> upgrading upstream tree is always the same:
<Ubulette_> gnomefreak, not me. I was still a happy debian user back then
<asac> rm -rf *
<bluekuja> asac: why my branch works fine?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette_: this error doesnt seem fixable at all
<bluekuja> I'm trying to understand what's happening there
<gnomefreak> and its starting to piss me off
<asac> bluekuja: look in your branch ... is there a uk.po ... and if so, why isn't it in revno 2
<Ubulette_> gnomefreak, exim ?
<asac> (upstream branch)
<gnomefreak> yes
<bluekuja> asac: is not there, maybe is generated during build?
<asac> bluekuja: no
<Ubulette_> gnomefreak, just remove that line from statoverride
<gnomefreak> Ubulette_: thats it?
<asac> bluekuja: its not even in your .debian branch
<Ubulette_> try
<bluekuja> asac: I dont understand why the build went fine here then
<asac> bluekuja: because you probably fiddled with it until it worked :)
<asac> i suspect that you did something wierd in upstream branch revno 3
<asac> hmm you drop ua.po?
<bluekuja> asac: yea
<bluekuja> was dropped on .debian
<asac> why?
<bluekuja> dropped by upstream
<bluekuja> or well
<bluekuja> renamed
<bluekuja> to uk
<asac> bluekuja: then it should alreyd be gone in rev 2
<bluekuja> uk was ua
<bluekuja> *ua was ok
<bluekuja> *uk
<bluekuja> damn
<asac> let me get the upstream tarball ... looks too suspicious ;)
<bluekuja> hehe
<bluekuja> better
<asac> 0.2.4 is out
<bluekuja> really?
<gnomefreak> fucking dapkg
<bluekuja> a new release is out
<asac> bluekuja: i can't find diff-ext 0.2.x at all ... only gdiff-ext
<bluekuja> asac: that's it
<asac> ok
<asac> i have 0.2.3 downloaded
<bluekuja> they call it gdiff
<bluekuja> but it's diff-ext in fact
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: removing it gives a differnet error just stating its empty and still fails
<gnomefreak> i cant image all dapper users have this issue
<asac> bluekuja: i redo your upstream branch now ... starting from revision 1
<bluekuja> perfect
<asac> $ rm -r *
<asac> $ cp -r /tmp/diff-ext-0.2.3/* .
<asac> bzr add
<asac> added po/uk.po
<asac> now starting at debian branch revision 9
<asac> $ bzr merge ../diff-ext.upstream
<asac> $ aclocal; automake; autoconf
<asac> $ bzr resolved
<asac> All conflicts resolved.
<asac> $ bzr commit -m "merge upstream 0.2.3 release"
<asac> $ cp ../diff-ext.debian.blue/debian/changelog debian/
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_motu/bluekuja/diff-ext.debian$ bzr commit -m "documenting 0.2.3-1 unstable upload in debian/changelog" debian/changelog
<bluekuja> pushed?
<bluekuja> asac: ^^
<asac> nope it has some other issue with merging intldocs now
<bluekuja> damn
<asac> LC_ALL=C ../intltool-merge -d -u -c ../po/.intltool-merge-cache ../po diff-ext.desktop.in diff-ext.desktop
<asac> Possible unintended interpolation of @INTLTOOL_ICONV in string at ../intltool-merge line 94.
<asac> Global symbol "@INTLTOOL_ICONV" requires explicit package name at ../intltool-merge line 94.
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<asac> BEGIN not safe after errors--compilation aborted at ../intltool-merge line 252.
<bluekuja> the FTBFS i get here
<asac> when do you get that?
<bluekuja> with building current branches (the one you created)
<bluekuja> the one I was working on, builds fine
<bluekuja> and are correct
<bluekuja> asac: did you test-build them too?
<asac> strange stuff
<bluekuja> maybe ghosts -.-
<asac> no, because they are definitly wrong :) ... you don't have uk.po for instance
<asac> clean upstream tarball builds
<asac> so its in the diff ... or maybe i used wrong automake version to recreate et al
<bluekuja> I'm building them again
<bluekuja> and see what happens to uk.po
<bluekuja> asac: it builds fine without uk.po too
<bluekuja> omg
<bluekuja> asac: can you add it manually from my branches
<bluekuja> and everything should be ok
<bluekuja> then
<asac> ok
<asac> no
<bluekuja> asac: or grab debian dir only
<bluekuja> and push it inside upstream source
<bluekuja> and that's all
<bluekuja> I'll clean up branches soon
<bluekuja> maybe I'll overwrite everything
<bluekuja> and start again
<bluekuja> to prevent any error for the future releases et all
<asac> it was just one run of intltoolize --force that was missing
<asac> pushing good branches now
<bluekuja> great!
<asac> look at bzr log to see what to run after bzr merge
<asac> ok both are updated
<asac> please test if they are good
<bluekuja> branching
<bluekuja> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '../build-area/builddeb-IpXt6b/export/intltool-extract.in'
<bluekuja> 
<bluekuja> asac: that's what I get
<asac> you need upstream and debian
<asac> at least right clicking on files doesn't crash nautilus anymore :)
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> you need to re-branch ... i did overwrite
<bluekuja> maybe was not yet updated
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> asac: as tarball?
<asac> log at revision 10 ... comment in new pushed branch is
<asac>   merge 0.2.3 upstream release and update auto files by:
<asac>     # aclocal; automake; autconf; intltoolize --force
<asac> if you have that ... it should be right
<asac> i build like:
<asac> bzr bd --merge  --export-upstream=../diff-ext.upstream/ .
<bluekuja> asac: still getting
<bluekuja> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '../build-area/builddeb-pBqNev/export/intltool-extract.in'
<bluekuja> 
<asac> bluekuja: did you pull my upstream branch as well?
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> revno: 2
<bluekuja> committer: Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com>
<bluekuja> branch nick: diff-ext.upstream
<bluekuja> timestamp: Wed 2007-10-03 22:43:14 +0200
<bluekuja> message:
<bluekuja>   upstream release 0.2.3
<bluekuja> 
<bluekuja> that's my upstream branch
<asac> thats apparently not during build
<asac> but during builddeb prepareation
<bluekuja> yep
<asac> its definitly a problem on your side then :)
<asac> try to clean up
<asac> remove the stuff in build-area
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak : i've got md5 issues with ppa caused by mozclient. we fetched sources independently but even if the files are the same, the tarball is not, and could not be, user/group/timestamp etc. so I just re-dled orig from ppa, redid -S -si and dput. fixed.
<bluekuja> asac: I build it without bzr bd
<asac> remove existing tarballs
<asac> bluekuja: well how do you do it then?
<asac> bluekuja: you don't have a good tarball then
<asac> or something
<bluekuja> asac: mmm...I have no tarballs atm
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: there shouldnt be any md5sum errors in mt PPA last i knew
<bluekuja> as far as I use export-upstream
<asac> try the command above
<asac> in my debian branch
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, there are
<Ubulette> Rejected:
<Ubulette> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<Ubulette> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack
<Ubulette> verification.
<asac>  bzr bd --merge  --export-upstream=../diff-ext.upstream/ .
<bluekuja> asac: that's what I used
<asac> bluekuja: why do you say 2 minutes ago:
<asac> 23:11 < bluekuja> asac: I build it without bzr bd
<asac> ??
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: whos upload, the md5sum error should be prompted at time of upload
<gnomefreak> if not than i would look to bug in PPA
<bluekuja> asac: I mean, now I will do it
<asac> ah
<asac> bluekuja: just dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b  works as well directly in debian branch for me
<gnomefreak> dput will give you the error if it passes than when you go to download it and gives you md5 something was wrong somewhere
<gnomefreak> most likely during buildd process if i had to take wild guess
<Ubulette> no, it was not md5 error during upload but during check with the content of the ppa. as it was mt3, orig was already in. -sa or -si doesn't matter here as it's not .changes that is faulty but .dsc
<asac> Ubulette: you have to bump upstream version if you change tarball
<bluekuja> asac: built
<bluekuja> asac: built fine, now watching file destinations
<Ubulette> asac, fortunately no.
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: but when you dput -f ppa-mt file*_source.changes it will give you md5sum error if the .dsc doesnt match the orig.
<gnomefreak> if the dsc and orig differ
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, everything was clean on my side
<Ubulette> no error at all
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: what package is this
<bluekuja> asac: problem is we have docs installed in a wrong dir, also they are zero-byte files
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, it's just that ppa had a different tarball, the behavior looks sane to me
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: remember when i got it (it was during dput) and i fixed that that night
<Ubulette> dput was fine here
<bluekuja> asac: I'm leaving now, the only thing that needs to be done is deleting doc stuff in the makefile as I did
<bluekuja> asac: and that's ready for upload
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: were you trying to upload after building with -S -sa or -si
<gnomefreak> hint -si doesnt work
<asac> bluekuja: which file?
<asac> bluekuja: the doc stuff is deleted
<asac> take a look
<gnomefreak> for some strange fucking reason you havet o replace the orig every upload
<bluekuja> asac: the final .deb there doesnt have docs installed in a wrong position?
<asac> bluekuja: give me an example
<asac> bluekuja: i don't see any bad docs ... but maybe i am just too blind
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, tried both. 1st with -S -si => rejected, then -S -sa => rejected same reason, then with orig from ppa and  -S -si => accepted
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/diff-ext/README
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/diff-ext/COPYING
<bluekuja> usr/share/doc/diff-ext/AUTHORS
<bluekuja> W: diff-ext: extra-license-file usr/share/doc/diff-ext/COPYING
<bluekuja> W: diff-ext: package-contains-upstream-install-documentation usr/share/doc/diff-ext/INSTALL.gz
<bluekuja> W: diff-ext: zero-byte-file-in-doc-directory usr/share/doc/diff-ext/README
<bluekuja> W: diff-ext: zero-byte-file-in-doc-directory usr/share/doc/diff-ext/TODO
<bluekuja> 
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: -sa should work if you used right orig. or unless something else happeened
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592/
<asac> bluekuja: thats what is in the package my branch produced
<asac> bluekuja: i think its fine then
<bluekuja> asac: that's a perfect layout
<bluekuja> that's what I wanted to see here locally
<asac> bluekuja: ok then you looked at the wrong package :)
<asac> strange
<asac> maybe try a gain tomorrow
<gnomefreak> -S -si doesnt work remember i tried that the night i worked late to get xul and freinds upoaded to PPA, rebuilding after grabbing same tarball it worked fine. not sure why i had to regrab tarball but i did
<asac> will upload that way now
<bluekuja> asac: great! having a critical bug fixed is alwais nice to hear
<gnomefreak> gonna have to assume its PPA issue TBH
<bluekuja> asac: anyway I guess something is going bad on my local branches
<bluekuja> asac: maybe I took the wrong package
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, according to the email i've got, the check is against already existing ppa files so I don't get why you think it's bad. I think it was the correct behavior; i'm glad it rejected me twice
<bluekuja> asac: maybe I keep doing a small error, who knows, I'm just tired atm ehhe
<asac> bluekuja: yeah right
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<bluekuja> asac: going to sleep now
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow and thanks!
<bluekuja> cya all
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you were able to upload mismatched md5sums?
<gnomefreak> that is bad
<asac> bluekuja: nicht
<asac> night
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> no. I've checked my md5, they were correct
<asac> Ubulette: the archive will complain ... not dput
<Ubulette> asac, correct
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you checked them they were correct but you uploaded than they were no longer correct
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> ******** different tarball *********
<gnomefreak> asac: dput will as it did for me see logs of the night i was here working with it
<Ubulette> same name + different content => different md5 => reject
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> ok so dsc had nothing to do with it
<Ubulette> that's it
<gnomefreak> the tarballs were differnet
<gnomefreak> if the dsc doesnt match tarball dput will fail
<gnomefreak> but since the 2 tars were differnet archive complained
<Ubulette> orig md5 is in dsc, not in .changes
<asac> gnomefreak: it will fail if files don't match .changes md5sums
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you build package your dsc and your orig are differnet dput will fail
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: everything that you are explaining is on server side
<gnomefreak> not localy
<Ubulette> locally, I was all fine
<Ubulette> just working with a different tarball
<gnomefreak> right hence the reason the upload went
<gnomefreak> but server side it was mismatched to what was there im assuming so dput wouldnt know about it but server would
<Ubulette> right
<Ubulette> you're back to my 1st line :)
<gnomefreak> i thought you meant your local dsc was diffent that your local tarball
<Ubulette> no
* gnomefreak wondered why dput let you upload
<Ubulette> so next time we dput a mt > 1, let's remember that :)
<Ubulette> no problem for me, upload is fast is fast and retry is harmless
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: why didnt you use the tarball on ppa to begin with? if its a version change tarball than you wouldnt but normally best idea if only mt* change to use same tar
<Ubulette> I have the same tarball since the beginning of a8. you pushed 1st with your own
<Ubulette> remember ?
<Ubulette> :)
<gnomefreak> but even than you have to use -sa or md5sum will fail
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: yes and you are just now getting the error?
<asac> so ppa orig is now messed up?
<asac> fo a8?
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> asac: dont know
<Ubulette> it's fine
<gnomefreak> i didnt touch ff
<asac> ok :)
<asac> so what is this discussion about?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: if my upload failed i would have gotten a email within a day
<gnomefreak> and i havent recieved one
<Ubulette> basically, just one of us should run mozclient, then share the tarball
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: thats what was done
<gnomefreak> i have been using tarball on PPA except in some cases like webrunner and kaze
<Ubulette> or we could do separately until the 1st push to ppa, then dl tarball from ppa and work from it
<gnomefreak> and remember thats all i worked on last
<Ubulette> build started 5 min ago for my arches
<asac> Ubulette: we could also push full sources to branches ;)
<Ubulette> s/my/both/
<gnomefreak> so im failing to see how mine caused an issue
<asac> but in the end we need to share tarballs ... i agree
<Ubulette> asac, gasp, too big.
<Ubulette> (in bzr)
<asac> i always thought that first upload of upstream version to ppa would dictate the orig for any debian revision build ontop of that
<Ubulette> asac, it does
<gnomefreak> why would you change tarballs since its nothing in source that changed? (instead of using same tarball)
<asac> Ubulette: yes technically it does ... question is if we need a procedural change
<asac> or maybe extend mozclient to download a tarball from ppa if there is already one
<Ubulette> hmm, good idea
<Ubulette> i like that
<gnomefreak> can it be done without conflicting with say another version?
<asac> right ... we could even extend the clean rule to update an orig in case there is a difference
<Ubulette> problem remains that until the 1st push, there's nothing in ppa to dl
<gnomefreak> like firefox-orig will it check PPA than if not there make one?
<asac> we would need to check the md5sum of the tarball on local disc and download Packages from ppa i guess
<asac> Ubulette: right ... but we can expect people to just use mozclient to create tarball imo
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> Ubulette: in the long run i would like to rename mozclient and make a mozillateam-dev-tools out of it
<asac> and upload that to hardy
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: what package is this anyway?
<Ubulette> ff3
<gnomefreak> well you couldnt use same tarball for that since renae
<gnomefreak> rename
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> so even using mozclient to do that you would still need to make tarball instead of grab it off PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: until first upload
<gnomefreak> assuming noone uploaded one since name change
<Ubulette> asac, I was thinking of something like that too. but atm, i'm not happy with tags
<gnomefreak> asac: right but i mean for the issue about md5sums
<Ubulette> rename ? ff3 hasn't been renamed between mt2 and mt3
<gnomefreak> how will they match if they were differnt named tarballs
<Ubulette> no, same name
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: what is ffox 3 called now (the tarball)
<Ubulette> firefox-3.0_3.0~alpha8.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> that wasnt uploaded to PPA until you did it or did asac also upload that name to PPA
<gnomefreak> as it was firefox-dev iirc
<Ubulette> I just did mt3, not 1-2
<gnomefreak> or just cvs date
<Ubulette> the branch is called firefox-3.0.dev
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0_3.0 wasnt uploaded ever to PPA afaik
<asac> Ubulette: yes, still time to sort htings out
<Ubulette> asac, we have 6 months to figure out ;)
<gnomefreak> ah asac did upload firefox-3.0 - 3.0~alpha8-0ubuntu1~mt1 and mt2
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: last i knew they werent uploaded
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk is what i was thinking of
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, read changelog or bzr log :) even if asac always complains about me, I try my best to keep it in shape and complete
<gnomefreak> so what i was referring to firefox-trunk is on PPA you upload fireox-3.0-3.0 you would have to start with clean tarball (i didnt know asac had uploaded)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, we did that
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i dont have ff3 bzr branch as i havent needed it since reinstall
<gnomefreak> i dont get emails from PPA unless my name is used on changelog (as with everyone)
<Ubulette> mails emails from ppa should go to ppa owner, not package maintainer
<Ubulette> s/mails/maybe/
<Ubulette> (god, I'm tired)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: they go to uplaoder and changelog entry
<gnomefreak> thats why i got yelled at for building e17
<Ubulette> i remember a bug against ppa for that
<gnomefreak> lol there are a bunch of them :)
<Ubulette> btw, ff3 is now a9+cvs so minefield is back :)
<gnomefreak> shit
<Ubulette> asac, please check the gp branding, i haven't spent time on that since i'm running mostly daily minefield
<Ubulette> by gp, I mean plain a8
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, why ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: no nothing i was testing something and i thught it passed but rereading it it failed
<Ubulette> asac, did you read my comment about google-gears this morning ?
<gnomefreak> asac: if package as ~dapper1 what would the next version be if going for ~proposed but they say not to use ~proposed1 would i use ~dapper2
<asac> Ubulette: unfortunately all my logs are gone
<asac> had an issue with my irc system
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> I wanted to package google gears so that both ff2/ff3 and webrunner could run some site offline (would be great for laptops)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> it's an extension but it contains a binary (a .so lib)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> so I guess it's no way. maybe through an installer like google-earth
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> as for my question about "-" in upstream versions, i was about to package loggerhead-1.1.1+0.13~bzr20070905r162
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> initially, it was 1.1.1-0.13
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> well, 1.1.1-0.13 is already out so it should even be 1.1.1+0.13+bzr20070905r162
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> but I need to updated turbogears first. ubuntu is far behind. don't know if debian is better.
<asac> the s/-/+/ is good
<asac> Ubulette: is google gears free software?
<asac> then we can package it
<asac> so the so is build
<Ubulette> hmm, I don't think so,
<Ubulette> there's no source for sure
<asac> then there is no chance other than looking if we can do something on ffox side to support it
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/211488
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<Ubulette> asac, thinking about mozclient, the current design is wrong. I mean, I have my onw patches, yet each time you run client.mk, 1st action is to co client.mk from upstream with the proper date or tag, so my patches could (too) easily fail.
<Ubulette> runtime changes like that are not good. I'd rather do my own mk file, co client.mk and parse modules and tags from it
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... i think its the right direction
<asac> predefine application-sets that declare a list of modules, which then get checked out :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-04
<Ubulette> a8 mt3 succeeded
<Ubulette> got no mail though
<asac> successful builds are usually not mailed
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: hi ... all fine?
<Chiselhuk> Hi Can anyone here help me plse??
<Chiselhuk> Having trouble with Mozilla Firefox crashing continually in Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon!
<bluekuja> asac: yup :)
<bluekuja> asac: I'm studying atm, and later I'll move to fix two agg's bugs
<bluekuja> asac: I hope to have them fixed as soon as I can, NM waits me
<asac> hehe
<carlos> asac: please, ping me when you are back
<asac> carlos: ping
<carlos> asac: hi
<asac> ok how can we get this going
<carlos> asac: so, I'm starting implementing the export code to get translations from Launchpad and generate language packs for packages using Mozilla XPI file format
<carlos> I did some investigation after our last chat
<asac> yes
<carlos> and indeed, using .manifest files is the way to go
<asac> so how does it currently work?
<asac> do you get initial strings from upstream xpis?
<carlos> I talked with pitti about how to extract those files on build time like we do for other translation formats and import automatically into Launchpad
<carlos> the idea is, you upload a new package into Ubuntu's archive
<asac> new package == new firefox package ?
<carlos> we extract the strings automatically and import them into Launchpad
<asac> ok
<carlos> asac: new firefox or any other package that uses xpi files
<carlos> the problem is that not all packages are using XPI files
<asac> right
<carlos> and Martin thought is not a good idea to look for .manifest files + all the subdirectories inside that directory
<carlos> because is move file format dependent information in a layer that shouldn't know about it
<carlos> so he asked me to check with you whether we could use xpi files inside source packages
<carlos> instead of having it uncompressed (like ubufox does)
<asac> ubufox currently has no translations
<carlos> then, the package build will extract the xpi file content and do the usual things
<asac> its actually the same way firefox ships its en-us locale
<carlos> yeah, that would need to be updated too
<carlos> if possible
<carlos> so we only need to look for .xpi files
<carlos> and move the logic inside Launchpad and the packages that use it
<asac> hmm
<carlos> the .xpi file doesn't need to be locale specific
<carlos> we are able to discard the bits that are not related with translations inside Launchpad
<asac> hmm why do we start with source files at all?
<asac> why not look at the contents of the binaries?
<carlos> because it's at that level where we get the information for Launchpad
<carlos> the extraction process is triggered on build time
<carlos> by the pkgstriptranslations script
<asac> thats hooked into some standard debhelper command?
<carlos> yes
<asac> or how is that triggered?
<asac> which one?
<carlos> I don't know so much details
<carlos> let me see whether pitti would join us
<asac> yes
<carlos> he's the one handling that part
<asac> thats probably a good idea
<pitti> hello
<asac> ola pitti
<asac> 17:13 < asac> hmm why do we start with source files at all?
<asac> 17:13 < asac> why not look at the contents of the binaries?
<asac> 17:13 < carlos> because it's at that level where we get the information for Launchpad
<asac> 17:13 < carlos> the extraction process is triggered on build time
<asac> 17:14 < carlos> by the pkgstriptranslations script
<asac> 17:14 < asac> thats hooked into some standard debhelper command?
<asac> 17:14 < carlos> yes
<asac> 17:14 < asac> or how is that triggered?
<asac> 17:14 < asac> which one?
<asac> 17:14 < carlos> I don't know so much details
<pitti> asac: dpkg-deb
<pitti> asac: that kills *.mo from debs and also extracts po files, etc. from the source tree into a trasnaltion tarball for Rosetta
<pitti> plus some custom stuff for OO.o and Mozilla (extract .xpi, etc.)
<asac> pitti: can we take a look at the binary results at that point?
<pitti> so, just to set the topic, the goal is to extract the rigth set of files for Rosetta from the builds of firefox itself (en-US) and ubufox, right?
<carlos> pitti: yes
<pitti> asac: we need to mangle at build time, and use the source; we need to strip off .mo files, and the binaries do not have *.po which we need for Rosetta
<carlos> asac: what's the point on doing it for binaries instead of source packages?
<asac> point is that almost no mozilla source tree has .xpi files ... and that is impossible to change
<asac> impossible == without changing the world ;)
<carlos> asac: well, that's done *after* source build
<pitti> ok
<carlos> so it could be done after you build the xpi file in hte source build
<pitti> so, which files do we actually need?
<carlos> asac: we take that same approach to update all .pot files before extracting them
<pitti> we need to balance simplicity of pkgbinarymangler with special knowledge about mozilla-like translations
<asac> pitti: we have to search the binary tree for .jar files and extract the entities from there
<pitti> asac: that's something the Rosetta importer should do
<carlos> asac: no, that's not done at that level
<pitti> at build time, the most complex operation possible is "find some files and copy them into the tarball"
<pitti> if that grabs a few files too much, it doesn't hurt
<pitti> it shouldn't be too many to avoid getting too big tarballs, of course
<carlos> asac: then, Launchpad gets that tarball and process it to extract the translations
<carlos> but that happens after the build and publishing process ends so we don't interfere with buildd
<asac> ok please look at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603/
<carlos> from my position, what would be quite useful is to add a rule to the packages that use Mozilla l10n infrastructure to generate the .xpi files we need
<carlos> and execute that rule before the pkgstriptranslations
* carlos looks
<asac> usually you would have to take all .jar files that have a locale reference in their manifest
<carlos> asac: that's why I talk about xpi, if you zip all those files inside an .xpi file, Launchpad will do that research
<carlos> after the package is built
<asac> thats not possible ... really
<carlos> and pitti's script will only need to know what to extract, because it finds the .xpi file
<carlos> hmm
<pitti> how many source packages are we talking about? just firefox and ubufox?
<asac> i don't understand why you can deal with .xpi while you can't with arbitrary chrome jars
<asac> pitti: in the end about all mozilla related packages
<pitti> for two packages it makes sense to keep the special logic in their debian/rules, since *.manifest files are by no way mozilla specific
<asac> pitti: firefox and ubufox are good corner cases
<asac> if both work, most others should work too
<pitti> .jar files are mozilla specific
<pitti> so if we just extract all .jar files, would that work?
<carlos> pitti: no, I need the manifest file too
<carlos> pitti: also ubufox doesn't use jar
<pitti> meh
<asac> pitti: the problem is that you have to generate a proper .manifest file during export ... look at /usr/share/firefox/chrome/en-US.manifest
<carlos> it has the files uncompressed
<pitti> . o O { gettext FTW! }
<asac> the only way this can be done right is too parse all .manifest files
<asac> and from there go on.
<pitti> that's not something we should ever do for all packages in pkgbinarymangler
<carlos> pitti: what about the approach I told you about?
<carlos> extract all *.manifest files and any file in subdirectories where that file is
<carlos> but
<asac> there are different ways to reference locations inside that ... jar: is one option, but there might as well be just directories ... like you can see in ubufox chrome.manifest
<carlos> restrict it to a well known list of packages
<carlos> asac: I know about that, but we don't want to add that logic to the extract process
<carlos> but leave it inside Launchpad
<carlos> so we don't need to maintain different code in different places but just in a single place
<pitti> so, what about:
<asac> carlos: without looking at .manifest you won't be able to export them in a usable fashion.
<pitti> if there are any .jar files, extract those, plus all *.manifest
<pitti> that's simple enough for pkgbinarymangler
<carlos> asac: I want that .manifest file so I will be able to generate the right export, don't worry but at Launchpad level
<carlos> pitti: that leaves ubufox outside, it has .manifest files but it lacks .jar files
<carlos> pitti: https://pastebin.canonical.com/461/
<asac> carlos: can you psate to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<asac> i don't know the pass ;)
<pitti> seriously, we cannot code 10 special cases into pkgbinarymangler
<pitti> special cases should be handled by the particular source packages
<carlos> asac: it's just the content of the ubufox source package
<asac> pitti: its not a special case ... its just: look at .manifest ... and use the method listed there
<asac> in the forth column: if there is jar:... you can find the right .jar file and extract that ... if its just a directory, you would just use that
<carlos> asac: it's even more simple, extract everything in the directory where .manifest is and we will handle the parsing later
<carlos> pitti: ^^^
<asac> carlos: maybe that would work
<asac> but export needs to be smart then
<carlos> if you have concerns for packages using different manifest files, let's lock that extraction to a well known list of sourcepackages
<pitti> carlos: we need an additional condition when to do it
<carlos> asac: we use the import to generate the export
<pitti> *.manifest is way too generic
<asac> i would prefer to teach the pkgbinarymangler how to deal with:
<asac> locale necko en-US jar:en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/necko/
<asac> and
<asac> locale  ubufox  en-US   locale/en-US/
<asac> that will cover all cases i guess
<carlos> asac: really, that's useless at that stage
<asac> carlos: why? you would get the right list on what you want to import into launchpad
<carlos> asac: because that adds more complexity and we can handle the filtering on Launchpad side where we need to know about .manifest content anyway
<asac> ok
<carlos> pitti: combined with a well know list of sourcepackages shouldn't be a problem...
<asac> but you could at least filter out not needed .jar files/directories
<pitti> right, we need something dead simple and 100% robust in the binary mangler
<carlos> asac: right, that would generate smaller tarballs, although it's not a big problem, we could even get the source tar.gz imported into Launchpad, we ignore the files that are not interesting for us
<carlos> so if it adds extra complexity, let's not do that
<carlos> asac: what's the list of sourcepackages that use Mozilla like translations? Do you know that list?
<asac> ok ... to summarize: we use the binary results present at the end of build
<carlos> asac: just to clarify, that's not the binary packages, but the final version of the built  package
<asac> and unzip all .jar files that are in a directory that with at least one chrome.manifest?
<carlos> asac: no need to unzip them
* carlos is confused now...
<asac> i don't understand the difference ... for me its just debian/firefox or debian/ubufox at the end of build
<asac> no need to unzip?
<carlos> no, Launchpad will inspect them
<carlos> based on the manifest files
<asac> ok, so why wouldn't ubufox work at the moment?
<asac> i understood that launchpad would choke on that if we don't do anything
<carlos> if pitti agrees on extract directory and contents that have a  *.manifest file inside it for a given list of packages (so we only do that for packages that are really using this kind of translations)
<carlos> ubufox will work without changes
<pitti> as I said, that will work if you give me an additional conditions how to detect a mozilla-style package
<carlos> pitti: I'm talking about giving you a fixed list of sourcepackages
<pitti> no need to move gigabytes of OpenOffice stuff over, just because that happens to have a manifest file, too
<carlos> pitti: isn't that enough?
<pitti> carlos: ugly
<asac> pitti: how about looking for locale lines in .manifest?
<pitti> it won't allow us to easily add stuff to that list
<asac> if they exist its likely a mozilla-style package
<asac> you can even test if the locale line has 4 columns
<pitti> isnt' there a typical directory name, or something like that?
<asac> not really
<asac> pitti: extensions have a install.rdf file
<pitti> ah, now that's something
<carlos> asac: does main firefox package have it too?
<asac> no
<asac> just extensions
<asac> for moz apps we can only test if the .manifest file is in the chrome/ directory
<carlos> asac: In fact, I think is more reliable to look for chrome.manifest for extensions, isn't that the name always? (except for xul applications)
<asac> so either you find a install.rdf ... or one or more manifest files in a chrome directory ... is that good enough pitti ?
<asac> carlos: i think pitti feares that there will be other packages shipping .manifest files
<carlos> asac: well, he fears of looking for *.manufest
<asac> which is why i suggested to also introspect those .manifest files and search for lines that start with ^locale and have 4 columns
<carlos> chrome.manifest should be enough
<asac> carlos: thats not given
<carlos> ok
<asac> look at dpkg -L firefox
<pitti> asac: yeah, .../chrome/.../*.manifest sounds good to me
<asac> pitti: its always directly in the chrome directory
<pitti> ah
<asac> so chrome/*.manifest
<pitti> so, a test for chrome/*.manifest
<carlos> asac: that's why I said that xul applications are an exception, it's only valid for extensions ;-)
<asac> pitti: yes ... and if you have a install.rdf you have an extension package
<pitti> asac: and fire firefox itself?
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> so "-e <arbitrary path>/chrome/*.manifest || -e ./install.rdf"
<carlos> pitti: so that will give me that directory + all its content?
<pitti> in this case I'll extract all *.manifest files and all files in their directories
<pitti> (including subdirs, of course)
<asac> pitti: yes, but thats all only valid for the binary tree
<asac> (just to repeat)
<pitti> that's quite a lot of non-trivial code for binarymangler, but bearable
<asac> in source tree there is no chance to find something common
<pitti> if it cannot be simplified, I'm ok with that
<carlos> asac: we have that, if the extract script is run before cleaning the build directory
<asac> ok
<pitti> asac: oh, all rules need to be for the root directory of the built source tree
<carlos> pitti: that means you don't need to look for .xpi files
<pitti> ok
<carlos> ok, so we had half task clear ;-)
<carlos> asac: I need to talk with you about deploy translations from Launchpad
<carlos> pitti: if you are busy you don't need to care about this part
<carlos> asac: Is there any way to override mozilla translations without overwrite what you are installing right now?
<carlos> for instance, If I want to ship a Spanish translation update for Firefox, is there a way to do it without overwriting /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/langpack-es-ES@firefox.mozilla.org/ directory content?
<asac> carlos: well ... should be
<asac> just /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/langpack-es-ES-rosetta@firefox.mozilla.org/
<pitti> alright; so the rule from above makes everyone happy?
<asac> and fill in previously not tranlsate strings
<carlos> pitti: yes
<pitti> carlos: did you already file a bug about this this morning?
<carlos> pitti: no, not yet
<pitti> ok
<pitti> I'll create one
<carlos> asac: yeah, I was thinking about using a Launchpad specific ID, although I would like to be able to change also existing translations in the other directory
<carlos> asac: but I didn't find how Firefox looks for the translation directory
<carlos> pitti: thank you
<asac> carlos: what do we want to achieve? why don't we try to export complete translations from rosetta?
<asac> will rosetta have the complete translations? if not, how does rosetta know the strings that need to be translated?
<carlos> yes, we will have complete translations (or at least we should)
<carlos> but we want to ship them inside language packs
<carlos> so we cannot overwrite files from another package
<carlos> like mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es
<carlos> and we still need them built to get updates from upstream
<asac> hmm
<carlos> asac: if it's a single file (like .mo ones for gettext applications) is quite trivial to remove them from the binary packages, but in this case, is not so trivial...
<asac> ok, so we need two packages anyway?
<carlos> asac: yeah, you keep current ones, although the updates will be included in the standard existing language packs ones
<asac> will rosetta automatically package a locale package for me?
<carlos> yes, that's the idea
<asac> or will i have to include translations that are somehow dumped from it
<carlos> you need to keep packaging whatever is in upstream, though
<carlos> no, you don't need to care about Rosetta
<carlos> that's why I need to know how to override translations from upstream
<asac> carlos: i don't think you can reliably override ... would be more or less at random. so lets just fill in the gaps
<asac> is that enough?
<asac> e.g. only export entities that don't exist?
<carlos> that prevents us to fix broken translations
<carlos> and will be a bit confusing
<carlos> maybe we could do something like we did with glibc to check first in language pack translations and then fall back into the standard translations...
<carlos> but in Firefox
<asac> how about just removing all .jars in binarymanagler from language packs?
<asac> so all translations will live in our -rosetta packages?
<asac> e.g. mozilla-locale-de will be more or less empty ... and depend on mozilla-locale-de-rosetta
<carlos> asac: will not that break having manifest files pointing to a non existing file?
<asac> carlos: since manifests need to be in -rosetta as well, we should drop them as well
<asac> e.g. rm *.jar *.manifest :)
<carlos> pitti: we need you here again...
<carlos> that's done in pitti's land so he's the one to answer that question
<carlos> asac: btw, what's /var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d directory for ?
<asac> thats old ... you can ignore it
<carlos> seems like you are able to give a priority to the extensions...
<carlos> ok
<asac> no its not used anymore
<carlos> ok
<carlos> asac: how does Firefox know about which language pack use? where is noted that?
<carlos> does it iterates over all extensions available on /usr/lib/firefox/extensions and your home directory?
<asac> carlos: it loads all extensins that way ... right
<asac> then it resolves all locale/ uris with the locale found in OS environment
<carlos> so that's why you say it's random?
<asac> more or less yes.
<carlos> it depends on which directory picks first?
<carlos> ok
<asac> there are other source of randonmenss as well
<carlos> that sounds sooo broken
<asac> for instance stuff gets indexed in hash maps ... so order gets lost
<carlos> I see
<asac> welll overwriting locales isn't really a strong usecase :)
<asac> maybe for us, but not for others
<pitti> re
<pitti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgbinarymangler/+bug/149017
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149017 in pkgbinarymangler "extract Mozilla-ish translations" [Undecided,New] 
<pitti> can you please scrutinize the description again and give your ack in the bug report?
<carlos> pitti: we need to figure a way to remove Mozilla translation files like we do with .mo files
<carlos> pitti: sure...
<pitti> carlos: oh, why?
<pitti> carlos: do the extensions ship their own translations?
<carlos> pitti: because there is no way to override upstream ones installed
<carlos> pitti: yeah, and also, language packs from upstream need to be still built and uploaded to Ubuntu's archive so we are able to keep Launchpad update
<carlos> updated
<pitti> btw, this rule does not really work with https://pastebin.canonical.com/461/
<pitti> well, it would just copy the entire source and build tree
<carlos> pitti: if that bug description covers this:
<carlos> /usr/share/firefox/chrome/en-US.jar
<carlos> /usr/share/firefox/chrome/en-US.manifest
<carlos> yes, that's it (I'm not sure I'm understanding it completely)
<carlos> pitti: which is ok
<carlos> pitti: Launchpad will discard the files that are not related with localisation
<pitti> carlos: it won't cover /usr
<pitti> it will pick up ./debian/foo/usr/share/firefox/chrome/en-US.{jar,manifest}, though
<carlos> pitti: yeah, sorry, /debian/foo/usr/...
<asac> pitti: its best to remove all translations from locale packages if we want to support translation fixes from rosetta
<asac> i don't feel so good about that ... i would prefer just to fill the gaps and if we have improvements send them upstream
<asac> regularly
<carlos> asac: my only concern about removals is that, if we have a package like ubufox including 'es-ES' or 'de' translations, how would we handle that?
<carlos> asac: that's not the way it works for other applications and will be confusing (although we ask translators to do what you just said, send changes and new translations to upstream)
<asac> carlos: you have to import initial entities anyway ... regardless if there is en-US or something else
<carlos> asac: I'm talking about content removal
<asac> ah ok
<carlos> the import into Launchpad is completely clear, don't worry
<asac> carlos: languages included in application/extension just cannot be changed through rosetta i guess
<asac> we won't remove en-US from firefox as well
<carlos> asac: right, en-US should stay in all cases
<carlos> pitti: are you happy with the removal policy?
<asac> yes, so lets say: all translations that are in the _main_ packages have to stay
<asac> so only pure locale packages are stripped
<carlos> pitti: it would mean to remove the manifest and .jar files for all extensions (the ones that have install.rdf)
<asac> (for all pure locale extensions only though)
<carlos> asac: I will document that corner case and see whether we could figure a way to solve that later, once the initial support is in place
<pitti> I did not follow scrollback, sorry; reading (thousand things today, crazy)
<asac> carlos: right
<pitti> carlos: so, please give me a rule which pkgbinarymangler shuold exercise (which files, etc0
<pitti> I don't see any rule above, which files to remove
<carlos> pitti: so you only remove files (chrome.manifest and *.jar) from packages that have install.rdf inside it
<asac> carlos: for ubufox i would prefer to only use rosetta locales (except for en-US) ... so thats not such a corner case.
<carlos> asac: however, will not that break other extensions that are not translation ones?
<carlos> asac: talking about the rule I gave to pitti
<asac> carlos: yes ... only remove files from _pure_ locale packages
<carlos> asac: so how do we detect that?
<asac> never ever remove something for other packges
<asac> source package name should include -locale-all :)
<carlos> pitti: is that enough to you?
<pitti> that's fine for me (except for gutsy, of course)
<pitti> and what shall I remove?
<carlos> pitti: sure, this is only possible for Hardy
<carlos> pitti: chrome.manifest and *.jar
<carlos> asac: correct? ^^^
<pitti> so I should change the gutsy pkgbinarymangler to extract the translations, and the first hardy one to remove them, right?
<asac> pitti: if source package is -locale-all ... remove all *.jar and *.manifest
<pitti> but I still don't see the purpose here
<asac> pitti: oh and install.rdf :)
<pitti> wouldn't that make the -locale-all packages essentially empty?
<asac> pitti: actually remove all files taht are not directories
<carlos> pitti: yeah, I guess is like kde-i18n one
<pitti> why would we need to ship them still?
<pitti> hm
<asac> pitti: those locale packages need to be completely empty and in turn depend on $pkgname-rosetta
<carlos> so source should be in main, binaries in universe
<asac> pitti: because we have to build them in order to import upstream entities
<pitti> hm, I thought we would ship them in the normal language-packs
<carlos> pitti: yeah, that's what asacmeans with $pkgname-rosetta
<asac> pitti: we need a source to automatically import upstream entities
<asac> however _if_ we want to option to replace already translated entities we have to wipe everything from them and depend on the -rosetta package
<asac> pitti: do i need to rephrase?
<pitti> right
<pitti> in the long run it would probably be better to import those straight into rosetta (kde-i18n and upstream mozilla translations)
<pitti> but ok for now
<asac> pitti: well its for hardy anyway ... so lets just import them straight
<asac> that sounds more reasonable
<carlos> pitti: do you mean using an external process to fetch them automatically?
<carlos> asac: we don't have such process available yet, so it's not possible
<pitti> carlos: we can already upload po files and tarballs into Rosetta in the UI, right?
<carlos> I mean, automatically
<pitti> that can certainly happen with a script or wget call, etc.
<asac> carlos: well its just a small step to automize it ... and even if we can't doing it manually from time to time is good enough as well i guess
<carlos> asac: believe me, you will get bored of that
<carlos> I'm doing it manually for debian-installer
<asac> carlos: i won't do it :)
<carlos> asac: that's why you suggest it ;-)
<asac> hehe
<asac> but pitti says it ... you can setup a script for that
<carlos> pitti: I would prefer to keep doing it this way and expand our XML-RPC to do that automatic process you talk about (we have a spec to offer such XML-RPC api for products)
<asac> ok ... so we have a procedure to extract translatable strings during build ... and then we can fill rosetta by manually (scripted) importing upstream translations regularly
<pitti> carlos: ok
<asac> is that correct?
<carlos> asac: kind of, yes
<carlos> ok, I think I have everything clear (or kind of and I could start working now)
<carlos> pitti: don't deploy this yet, though
<carlos> pitti: I will need to add support to Launchpad first or we will get untranslated Firefox/Firebird
<asac> ok ggreat
<carlos> pitti: also, remember of doing the removal only for main packages
<carlos> asac: I guess the output I should provide is the exact content of packages like mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es, right?
<pitti> can you please add the removal rules to the bug above?
<carlos> pitti: sure
<pitti> since especially the removal won't happen before hardy
<asac> carlos: well ... if we have to build a package from that anyway, you can also export .xpi files
<asac> carlos: but i thought you rosetta uploads .debs automatically ;)
<carlos> asac: you don't need to do that, pitti's scripts will handle everything, the export and deployment is transparent to you
<asac> ok ... then whatever works is fine with me :)
<carlos> asac: not exactly, just checking what we should deploy ;-)
<carlos> ok
<asac> its important the the .xpi content is just in a directory inside /usr/lib/firefox/extensions ... and the directory name is the same as the em:id in the install.rdf
<carlos> ok
<carlos> pitti, asac: That's all from me. Thank you for your help. Do you have anything else you want to talk about?
<asac> so if you use em:id rosetta-de@locales.firefox.ubuntu.com ... its /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/rosetta-de@locales.firefox.ubuntu.com
<asac> carlos: no ... not atm
<asac> carlos: just wonder if we can get translations for ubufox right now :)
<asac> carlos: even if we have to do export et al manually ...it would be great
<asac> but i htink its just too late for that
<carlos> asac: I need to fix our import code to be able to deal with its layout and implement the export code to be able to deploy it
<asac> ok
<asac> no problem
<pitti> asac, carlos: removal> wouldn't it be more suitable to just change the -locale-all packages? there aren't that many
<carlos> asac: however, we could add it post release
<pitti> and they are quite complicated, since they shuffle, unpack, patch a lot of files
<asac> pitti: how?
<pitti> if we are just trashing them, wouldn't it be easier to just have them unpack all the files without producing a lot of binary packages?
<asac> pitti: actually if we import the .xpi manually to rosetta we won't need the locale-all packages anymore imo
<pitti> asac: that's what I think, too
<carlos> pitti: so once the extract script is executed, they execute a rule that produces an empty binary?
<asac> pitti: yes, i would be fine ... is it possible to have a source package that doesn't produce any binary package?
<pitti> no, that doesn't work
<asac> pitti: anyway ... i think we won't need that package at all once .xpi are important
<asac> imported
<carlos> pitti, asac: Ok, I will see whether we could speed the XML-RPC changes needed to do that
<pitti> carlos: using the existing import form in the LP UI doesn't work?
<asac> carlos: yeah ... otherwise we can write a custom client for that
<carlos> asac: is there a fixed URL for those .xpi language packs? I guess the answer is yes...
<asac> yes
<pitti> no, per-version
<pitti> oh?
<pitti> some /trunk or /nightly directory?
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.7/linux-i686/xpi/
<carlos> pitti: yeah, as a workaround we could do that
<pitti> so, per-version
<asac> yes
<asac> i htink a tool like:
<carlos> but the web form could change over time, and I don't want to run a script with my credentials or any other credentials
<asac> import-xpis-to-rosetta.sh firefox 2.0.0.7
<asac> would be good
<asac> replace the name of the script with something reasonable
<carlos> yeah, but s/import-xpis-to-rosetta.sh/import-xpis-to-launchpad.py/
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> I will talk with Danilo and Jeroen to see what could be done, ok?
<asac> sure
<asac> thanks
<carlos> pitti, asac: Ok, thanks for everything, I will keep you updated with my discussion with Jeroen and Danilo
<carlos> cheers
<pitti> thanks
<cwong1> asac: do you have the time to chat now?
<cwong1> asac: looks like sport time for you. Will catch you later.. :)
<asac> cwong1: grocery store ... supermarket
<asac> i think 60 minutes
<cwong1> ok :)
<Admiral_laptop> bug 149004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149004 in mythbuntu "Xfce4 splash screen causes login to hang" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149004
<Admiral_laptop> hmm, thats not it
<asac> cwong1: ok
<cwong1> asac: welcome back
<cwong1> asac: few things I want to talk to u
<asac> i currently look into the menu issue. currently debugging the layout engine
<cwong1> asac: ok.
<asac> appears to be that in the beginning the positioning is relative to real 0,0 ... after using popup its relative to the window 0,0
<cwong1> asac: gconf: i found it in extension. Is it enable by default?
<asac> no ... you have to set some preference
<cwong1> in configure.in
<cwong1> ?
<asac> its important that we build gnome-support for that
<asac> cwong1: no ... a .js setting
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> I will look for it
<asac> cwong1: you need to enable gnome support ... for that you need libgnomeui-dev installed during build from what i know
<cwong1> asac: ok
<asac> cwong1: just try to build with libgnome2-dev
<cwong1> asac: I will work on this
<asac> if that works we should just add the properl build-depend to the debian/rules
<asac> aeh debian/control ;)
<cwong1> asac: ok
<cwong1> asac: hildon stuff
<asac> yeah ... you found panning support?
<cwong1> asac: In minio.  I think fbreader has that support too. I will look into that
<cwong1> asac: regarding "App Loading" popup, we need to use libosso
<asac> ok ... if you found a pointer on how they do it let me know
<asac> cwong1: ok ... i didn't see any app that works ... calculator animation stops before the app comes up as well
<cwong1> asac: gcal does work.  All we have to do is to make a call to osso_initialize.  I can add that to our startup code.
<asac> cwong1: which startup code do you refer to?
<cwong1> asac:  midbrowser/componetns/nsBrowserxxxx.cpp
<asac> ah ok
<asac> yes ... if that works, its ok to do it at that place
<cwong1> did u get a chance to look what it takes to bring the browser window visible
<cwong1> My XRaiseWindow doesnt't work,  Other app simply do a gtk_window_present and work just fine.
<asac> nope ... i think you put the XRaiseWindow in the wrong place ... e.g. on client side
<asac> we have to put that or gdk_window_present on the receiving side
<asac> e.g. where the browser processes the "open tab"
<cwong1> in nsWindow.cpp?
<asac> no idea if we want to raise the window whenever there is a new tab opened
<asac> i thought just where the X message to open a new tab is retrieved
<cwong1> ok, I will look into it some more.
<cwong1> on flash plugin?  are you going to fix the install path in the flashplugin?
<asac> i think XRemoteService.cpp is a good start
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: that should be done already
<asac> isn't it?
<asac> i have
<asac> /usr/lib/midbrowser/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<cwong1> ok I will double check.
<cwong1> should we modified our code to also look for plugin in firefox directory?
<cwong1> s/modified/modify/
<asac> cwong1: not for gutsy ... in hardy we will have to go for firefox 3/xulrunner-1.9 ... by that time we will share the same directory anyways
<cwong1> ok
<asac> for now i would just stick to use the midbrowser/plugins directory
<cwong1> that's all I have.
<asac> ok great ... i will look into popup further ... and in anycase bake a release at the end of the day
<cwong1> great. tx
<asac> so tomorrow we will have an upload ... for whatever we have by then
<cwong1> k
<gnomefreak> this is aways a good fucking sign Sorry, the program "firefox-bin" closed unexpectedly
<gnomefreak> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<gnomefreak> i have plenty just today seems to be very hard on CPU
<Ubulette> lo
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ff2 ?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<Ubulette> run it with -g
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: no becasue next run opened
<gnomefreak> so its non producible atm
<Ubulette> (I should improve ff3 for that. -g is no longer there)
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: good hang out in here
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: always do
<gnomefreak> asac: Admiral_laptop if you see a nick that has iarc in any part of it please ping me or tonyyarusso if we are not here ping staff (i think nalioth is in #ubuntu-mobile he is staffer that has been klineing them
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<gnomefreak> they are logging all channels publicly and there are a shit load of them
<gnomefreak> nalioth has been klining them for a while now
<gnomefreak> believe me you dont want public logs if you can help it
<asac> gnomefreak: we log this channel anyways
<asac> at least we have ubuntulog here :)
<gnomefreak> asac: http://www.ircarc.com/
<gnomefreak> you dont want it that public
<gnomefreak> ours are somewhat public if you know what you are looking for.
<gnomefreak> with them it can end up anywhere
<asac> still don't see the point :)
<asac> anyway ... feel free to kick whatever bot you wanna kick ;)
<gnomefreak> hey staff told us to do it just letting you know
<asac> which staff? freenode?
<gnomefreak> shit i had him in -ops earlier today and i got caught up in that email and forgot :(
<gnomefreak> yes freenode
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: if you see jdong please ping me
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: 'k
<Admiral_laptop> gnomefreak: can do
<gnomefreak> ty
<Admiral_laptop> iarc...
<gnomefreak> it may have letter in front or back
<Admiral_laptop> i'll keep an eye out
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, this channel and many others are archived by fabbione too
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: yes i know again its differnet
<Ubulette> why ?
<asac> i don't see the difference either ;)
<asac> maybe the difference is that they don't ask, but just log  and thus freenode staff wants to get rid of them
<Ubulette> asac, a8 ?
<Ubulette> not today ?
<asac> Ubulette: i wonder how i can make diff against ppa generic
<asac> for xul ...
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> i test atm if there is cvs or mt in version ... otherwise i disable system-ns**
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> only problem is the versioned depends on libnss/nspr
<asac> because its not available
<Ubulette> then do control.in
<asac> i could just drop the versioning ... and take for granted that ppa will have new
<asac> yeah ... but is it worth it?
<Ubulette> don't think so.
<asac> i mean is it worth to use control.in over just relaxing build depends on libnspr/nss
<asac> we could do the test in rules even :)
<asac> i think i will do that
<Ubulette> it's just do it manually this time, we'll figure out something
<Ubulette> -it's
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, u dont like automatix ? :)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i have seen what it does to users pcs. i am not personal about it at all
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: but in the support channels you see alot of fucked up systems due to it
<Ubulette> asac, do you need help for that a8 rollout ?
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... it fails because it wants to create mozilla-nspr.pc
<asac> Ubulette: ok i found the patch
<Ubulette> asac, can I see a diff ?
<asac> Ubulette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613/
<Ubulette> is that xul of ff ?
<asac> xul
<Ubulette> hmm, I've done that already, no ?
<asac> nope
<asac> it wasn't complete
<asac> you forgot -nspr and -nss hunks
<asac> because they are not used when SYSTEM_NSPR /NSS
<Ubulette> hm, it was intentional for our nss/nspr.
<Ubulette> maybe you need that.
<asac> i doubt that it was intentional ... it was just not needed, because that code isn't used for system
<Ubulette> so it's just install_pkgconfig_files_with_version.patch + lines 25/26, right ?
<asac> in paste: 24-27 and 35,36
<asac> but yes, i updated the install_pkgconfig_files patch
<Ubulette> is that the only change you've made compared to .dev ?
<asac> no
<asac> but not much
<Mirv> asac: Hi, again the bug 139380 regarding localization. I put a new attachment now there, after finding out about the escaped unicode that should be used for the properties file. I can get the translations working, but only if I overwrite the locale/en-US dir with those files. Anyway, could you add that locale/fi-FI directory to ubufox sources and try to find out why the translations aren't used from the correct locale?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139380 in ubufox "Untranslated strings in ubufox" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139380
<asac> Mirv: did you add that locale to chrome.manifest?
<Mirv> asac: oh!
<Mirv> asac: thanks, now it works! I also added the modified chrome.manifest to the bug report now.
<Ubulette> asac, fyi, a9pre is showing a few glib/gdk warnings on shutdown since the last few days: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39593/
<asac> but not with a8
<asac> ?
<asac> Ubulette: or is it a gtk regression?
<Ubulette> I don't know
<Ubulette> not with a8 for sure.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-05
<asac> ffox fails to build
<asac> looks like it doesn't find the nspr headers
<Ubulette> you just did xul without system nspr/nss or ff too ?
<asac> Ubulette: our orig doesn't have nsprpub
<asac> but apparently its needed
<asac> well at least there are no special LIBXUL cases considered
<Ubulette> ff ? shouldn't need to. xul only
<asac>     NSPR_CFLAGS='`$(DEPTH)/nsprpub/config/nspr-config --prefix=$(LIBXUL_DIST) --includedir=$(LIBXUL_DIST)/include/nspr --cflags`'
<asac> Ubulette: shouldn't doesn't help here :)
<asac> we need at least the nsprpub/config/nspr-config
<asac> and hope that --prefix does the right think then
<Ubulette> well, nspr-config should be shipped by xul-dev i guess
<Ubulette> and that nsprpub path should be fixed
<Ubulette> it's just a kind of pkgconfig script
<asac> hey ;)
<asac> should doesn't help here
<asac> Ubulette: i know exactly what nspr-config is  ;)
<Ubulette> well, I don't see your changes so I'm guessing
<asac> ther is nothing to guess ... we just need that file in the orig :)
<asac> good with that file it works
<Ubulette> i would prefer to ship it in LIBXUL_DIST/lib in xul-dev rather than tweaking ff3 tarball.
<asac> can you extend mozclient?
<Ubulette> sure but I find it dirty that way
<asac> Ubulette: that means patching around
<asac> well .. its just for a8
<asac> once the bug is fixed upstream it can go away
<asac> it should just use pkg-config --cflags mozilla-nspr-1.9
<Ubulette> not that easy. It's nspr-config.in that needs to be subst
<Ubulette> and that subst is made by nspr configure
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> oh, maybe ff configure does that too
<Ubulette> let's try to just add mozilla/nsprpub/config/nspr-config.in to ff tarball
<asac> Ubulette: what is replaced in there?
<Ubulette> in pure nspr, a lot: prefix, versions, LDFLAGS
<Ubulette> OS_LIBS
<asac> ok i think i patch configure.in
<asac> ugly but effective for this release
<Ubulette> pushed
<Ubulette> looking at my old bot logs, configure should already do that for you
<asac> no
<Ubulette> oh, lol no. configure starts another configure in nsrpub
<asac> yes
<asac> its not that simple
<asac> ok it was a typo ... i guess now it works
<asac> unfortunately not :)
<Ubulette> damn, i pushed the wrong commit
<asac> where?
<Ubulette> mozclient
<asac> i already have a bunch of commits
<asac> ah ok
<asac> pkg-config mozilla-nspr-1.9 --libs doesn't give enough -L
<asac> Ubulette: does mozclient work?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> w8, maybe. embedded tarball :P
<Ubulette> new rev13 works
<asac> what did you do with configure.in?
<Ubulette> you need it ?
<asac> how to checkout?
<asac> make firefox-orig DEBIAN_TAG=MOZILLA_RELEASE_1_9a8
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> I've just added mozilla/nsprpub/config/nspr-config.in
<asac> ok got it
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> I do make DEBIAN_TAG=MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE firefox-orig
<asac> its stupid
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> it should work how i did it here with pkg-config
<Ubulette> who's stupid ? me ?
<asac> a bit dubious whats wrong ... i guess its wrong to yield -L/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8
<asac> not the world
<asac> no
<asac> the world is stupid
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> remember we're doomed with 2 tarballs for a8 now. one for ppa, one for gutsy
<Ubulette> hopefully, ppa will no longer need updates for a8
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am working on not needing that tarball
<Ubulette> as I said, i'd prefer you not to need another tarball so I'm glad
<Ubulette> ok, I'm off. 'night
<asac> Ubulette: ok i found the ugly hack in configure.in that made me shiver ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> night done working for tonight i really need to get sleep i have a couple of meetings tomorrow but should be fairly easy day
<Mirv> asac: hi, so could you add the locale dir + chrome.manifest change from bug 139380 to ubufox, or is there something preventing it? (apart from incredible hurry). since gutsy is so little away, I'm trying to fix the remaining i18n/l10n problems, and ubufox is one of the most visible ones (which goes to say gutsy is all-in-all in a quite good shape now)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139380 in ubufox "Untranslated strings in ubufox" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139380
<Ubulette> asac, I don't think shipping mozilla-nss-1.9.pc is such a good idea. if people start depending on it, we're stuck without system nss forever
<asac> Ubulette: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<asac> Ubulette: no its ok imo
<asac> Ubulette: packages will get a critical bug which should fix it
<asac> Mirv: i have to do one upload ... have to talk to Jazzva first, because I want some of his changes too, but its not clear how to get them :)
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... all in.
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/
<Bernardo> hi
<Bernardo> asac: you're here?
* Bernardo is away: Ausente por agora.
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree feisty
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<asac> Bernardo: ?
* Bernardo is back.
<Bernardo> asac: seems like the latest updates broke ipw3945/network manager again
<Bernardo> also, I have a media center PC for which I want to enable the wifi interface at boot (non-roaming mode, I think), but I have no luck. If I do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" the wlan0 interface works as expected
<asac> Bernardo: paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<asac> last upload didn't change a thing btw :)
<asac> Ubulette: can we do something about bug 121734 in mozclient?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121734 in firefox "orig.tar.gz has binary-only files" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121734
<asac> Ubulette: its basically a "make pitti and some other archive-admins happy" bug
<asac> Bernardo: if you have wlan0 configured, network manager doesn't even manage that interface
* Bernardo is away: Ausente por agora.
<asac> Bernardo: back?
* Bernardo is back.
<Bernardo> asac: just got home
<Bernardo> the interfaces I sent you was for the media centre pc
<Bernardo> with a rtl2500 pci board
<Bernardo> asac: the wlan0 configuration in that interfaces file was added by the gnome networkapplet when I choose to have wifi without roaming mode. The strangest thing is that it is started when I do a "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart", but not at boot.
<Bernardo> but that I guess isn't with you
<Bernardo> my other problem is that my ipw3945 stopped working today, with what looks like a reversion, the reappearance of the configuration dialog for the wpa connection
<Bernardo> brb
* Bernardo is away: Ausente por agora.
<asac> Bernardo: can you show a log please
<asac> /var/log/syslog
* Bernardo is back.
<Bernardo> hi asac
<Bernardo> for the ipw3945?
<asac> yes
<asac> the other is not network-manager related
<Bernardo> ok, I'm checking now among all the guarddog noise for the related entries, just a sec
<asac> well could be related, but i hope not
<Ubulette> hi everyone
<asac> Ubulette: hi
<asac> Ubulette: read above ;)
<asac> builds are slow nowadays though ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9~a8-0ubuntu1
<asac> Ubulette:
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> good
<asac> well :)
<asac> firefox already has a bug ;)
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> bug 121734
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121734 in firefox "orig.tar.gz has binary-only files" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121734
<asac> i got harangued again for that by archive-admins
<Ubulette> it's not new
<asac> which doesn't make it better ;)
<Ubulette> should we change all tarballs ?
<asac> i am waiting for a final go from mconnor
<asac> but all looks like we will run remove.nonfree excl. the branding
<Ubulette> a task for mozclient for sure
<Ubulette> otherwise it's too late
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i've added a tb3 target to mozclient, in case you're interested
<asac> anyway ... got to go for now ... bbl
<Ubulette> asac, when will you back here ?
<asac> Ubulette: 2-3h i think ... anything important?
<Bernardo> asac: http://pastebin.ca/726999
<asac> Bernardo: which version of nm do you use?
<Bernardo> including a couple of NetworkManager crashes that needed a kill -9
<Bernardo> 0.6.5-0ubuntu15
<asac> that all is with ubuntu15?
<asac> Bernardo: does it create a crash file for you in /var/lib/crash/ ?
<Ubulette> asac, no, just wanted to know if we could expect to see you before monday :)
<asac> Bernardo: aeh /var/crash/
<asac> Ubulette: yeah definitly ... i will be here tomorrow afternoon too i guess
<Bernardo> yes, I installed all this morning (8am GMT+1) patches, rebooted, and got these problems
<Bernardo> let me check /var/crash
<cwong1> asac:  hey,  quick question: is the midbrowser release going ok?
<Bernardo> asac: no, /var/crash has only libbluetooth and opera stuff
<asac> cwong1: well ... i will try to upload when i return. Didn't test yet, because some nasty license issues got in my way :(
<cwong1> what license issues?
<asac> bug 121734
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121734 in firefox "orig.tar.gz has binary-only files" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121734
<asac> its not a license issue, but a source tarball contamination issue ;)
<cwong1> k
<Bernardo> asac: anyway, you have to go, I have to go, we'll check this later
<asac> cwong1: its filed against midbrowser as well :)
<cwong1> k
<cwong1> will check with you later
* Bernardo is away: Ausente por agora.
<Ubulette> asac, the question is what do we do for tarballs already uploaded ? do we add a tag or something to the version ?
<asac> Ubulette: +SOMETHING ;)
<asac> i will do that on the release branch and bake the tarballs
<asac> so you don't need to adapt the mozclient for this upload
<asac> of course if mozclient works I can use that as well ... but i can add the version suffix manually
<asac> if its easier for you
<gnomefreak> asac: anything we can do on ubuntu side of ffox with these damn google addons?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, which ones ?
<gnomefreak> google == nonfree so im sure not much but seems every addon for google causes issues
<asac> finally i am still here for a few minutes :)
<asac> do we ship compatibility links for libnspr and libnss ... as we do for tbird gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> well told him id ask but as i told him doubtful
<asac> hmm yes we do
<asac> how are google addons broken?=
<gnomefreak> asac: off hand not sure meds kicked in about 20 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> asac: they freeze ffox or crash ffox or this that or the other (there are a shitload of bugs on them most i think ive closed a while back
<gnomefreak> hold on ther eis one open
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/140885
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140885 in mozilla-firefox "firefox freezes when greater than three windows are openened" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<gnomefreak> that is one the damn person wont let me forget
<gnomefreak> why comment on bug and wait why not ping the shit out of gnomefreak
<asac> hjmf: how are your crash scripts going?
<asac> hjmf: do you need help to get them in shape?
<gnomefreak> im going to bed before i fall over.
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... cu
<Ubulette> is that the genuine google tool bar or one of the zillion clones ?
<asac> Ubulette: i guess its the official one
<asac> i remember that there were crashes
<asac> if its a native extension, then we cannot do much about it i guess
<Ubulette> that bug should go upstream
<asac> were?
<asac> where?
<asac> Ubulette: its probably not present in what upstream releases
<Ubulette> i mean to google
<Ubulette> not moz
<asac> no idea how to file that :)
* Bernardo is back.
<asac> Bernardo: what you see are crashes i guess
<asac> Bernardo: you see them in log ... so maybe it never gets to connecting?
<Bernardo> with wpa, no
<Bernardo> with the open network, yes
<Bernardo> on the rt2500, it connects with wpa if I enable roaming for that interfar
<Bernardo> interface
<asac> ok so rt2500 always works with network-manager ... or is it just a bit more stable?
<Bernardo> maybe a bit more stable with the latest drivers
<Bernardo> that machine had feisty until yesterday
<Bernardo> but I made the wrong move and upgraded it
<asac> well :) ... better crash now than in the end
<Bernardo> it never had network manager before, as the feisty drivers used a lot of iwpriv stuff to configure wpa
<Bernardo> we still have a few days to fix it
<asac> well ... the crash is what concerns me most atm
<asac> Bernardo: are you asked for the key?
<Bernardo> yes
<Bernardo> and if I give it, it usualy asks again
<Bernardo> if I cancel, it crashes
<asac> oh ... good pointer
<Bernardo> I can retry that, but it's on this machine... Let me launch a irc client on another
<asac> Bernardo: do you have another machine that has ipw3945?
<Bernardo> no, only this laptop
<Bernardo> I have a media center pc with the rtl2500, and another pc which is wired
<asac> Bernardo: are you sure that you are up to date?
<Bernardo> yes
<Bernardo> I am using the main mirror
<Bernardo> did a update and a reboot before the main errors
<Bernardo> around 11-12 am gmt+1
<Bernardo> And I've just updated a few more packages, a couple of minutes ago, but nothing nm related
<Bernardo> well, maybe module-init-tools and dbus have some possible relation
<asac> Bernardo: yes they do
<asac> but unlikely to cause these crashes
<Ubulette> asac: how come xul is taking 3h30 to build now ?
<asac> Ubulette: look at your update-manager :)
<asac> massive package uploads because of freeze that will be lifted
<Ubulette> look at build logs, it's stuck after the debs are built
<asac> aeh enforced ;)
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/vernadsky
<asac> Ubulette: well ... 1h ago build hasn't started
<Ubulette> it started 3h ago, I was watching it
<asac> how long does it hang like this?
<Ubulette> dont know but after 1h, it was near the end, it's no longer moving
<Ubulette> it did the same for lpia
<asac> Ubulette: lpia is finished though ... isn't it?
<asac> at least it was last time i looked
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9~a8-0ubuntu1
<Ubulette> dpkg-genchanges: binary-only upload - not including any source code
<Ubulette> dpkg-buildpackage: binary only upload (no source included)
<Ubulette> Build killed with signal 15 after 150 minutes of inactivity
<Ubulette> ******************************************************************************
<Ubulette> Build finished at 20071005-1555
<Ubulette> Publishing debug debs.
<Ubulette> that's lpia
<Ubulette> "killed with signal 15 after 150 minutes of inactivity"
<Ubulette> and it's not pushed :(
<asac> its NEW
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<asac> there it is
<asac> waiting for archive-admins to push it into the archive for the first time
<Ubulette> but we're loosing 150min at each build
<asac> yeah ... thts heavy
<asac> Ubulette: do you have a link for the lpia log?
<Ubulette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9811584/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> Ubulette: lets hope that its just our package that hangs :)
<Ubulette> looks like it's stuck at the sign step
<asac> i asked tollef ... if he doesn't know or answer i will ask our soyuz guy
<Bernardo> asac: I' m on the second machine now
<jbs> do you want me to test wifi again?
<Bernardo> wrong keyboard :D
<Bernardo> do you want me to test wifi again?
* jbs is away: Ausente por agora.
<Bernardo> bbl
<Ubulette> asac, looks like if I just remove everything for win, mac, vms and all tests, it's ok
<Ubulette> and os2 too
<Ubulette> asac, what did you do with xul 1.9 ??
<Ubulette> dpkg: regarding xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb containing xulrunner-1.9:
<Ubulette>  xulrunner-1.9 conflicts with xulrunner (<< 1.8.1.4-2ubuntu4)
<Ubulette>   xulrunner (version 1.8.1.4-2ubuntu3) is present and installed.
<Ubulette> asac, I can no longer build ff3 a8 with your xul a8
<Ubulette> ftbs on missing nspr symbols
<Ubulette> ftbfs
<Ubulette> configure says:
<Ubulette> configure: warning: Recreating autoconf.mk with updated nspr-config output
<Ubulette>  /src/bzr/build-area/firefox-3.0-3.0~alpha8+s/build-tree/mozilla/configure: 21312: ./nsprpub/config/nspr-config: not found
<Ubulette>  /src/bzr/build-area/firefox-3.0-3.0~alpha8+s/build-tree/mozilla/configure: 21312: ./nsprpub/config/nspr-config: not found
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 397982
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 397982 in Spelling checker "Default spellchecker to load dictionaries from GRE folder not APP folder" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=397982
<Ubulette> that one could be interesting for us
<Ubulette> asac, I merged two of your xul commits to xul.dev, cherry pick. strangely it does not appear in bzr log like a normal (full) merge.
<Ubulette> asac, you didn't touch the libnssckbi.so link so it seems the one built is lost and the one in /usr/lib/nss provided by libnss3-0d is used instead
<asac> Ubulette: use ffox from bzr tree
<Ubulette> I did
<Ubulette> and I installed xul debs from lp
<asac> Ubulette: my branch doesn do ./nsprpub/config/nspr-config
<Ubulette> I used your branch and my new tarball
<asac> do you have: debian/patches/nspr_flags_by_pkg_config_hack.patch
<asac> oh xul has already been let into the archive
<Ubulette> i dont
<Ubulette> did you push it ?
<asac> lets see
<asac> rev 107
<Ubulette> lp has 106
<asac> that sucks ... branches have diverged
<asac> maybe i didn't see it because it was too old
<asac> wait a sec
<Ubulette> too old ? or too late ?
<asac> too late ;)
<asac> like now
<asac> ok i overwrote
<asac> sorry for the confusion
<asac> i remember that i was in doubt about whether i pushed the bad release commit
<asac> but came up with the conclusion that i didn't ... and then i missed the push error apparently
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> Ubulette: you should use the latest bzr from bzr :)
<asac> there cherry picked commits will be documented from what i saw
<asac> yesterday ;)
<Ubulette> I did
<asac> http://bazaar-vcs.org/bzr/bzr.dev ?
<asac> that branch?
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> oh, no
<Ubulette> my bzr is from gutsy
<asac> yeah thats stoneage ;)
<asac> use 0.91
<asac> just bzr branch http://bazaar-vcs.org/bzr/bzr.dev
<Ubulette> 0.90.0 is that old ?
<Ubulette> ok, my new even more stripped ff tarball built fine
<asac> yes the cherry-pick refs are brand new
<asac> Ubulette: i think you should try to merge all ... and manually revert the parts you don't want on the branch before you commit the merge
<asac> Ubulette: in that way bzr should remember that so you can from now on just merge
<asac> Ubulette: but i think it doesn't matter much here ... in general i don't want to merge to the .dev branch, but from it :)
<Ubulette> i want to merge whenever possible. it seemed possible but I've spent too much time on this already
<Ubulette> what do you think of the stripped ff tarball. Does that suit you ?
<asac> Ubulette: well :) ... most likely becaues of wrong revision. i can do that as well if you want
<asac> Ubulette: i haven't seen how you do it :)
<Ubulette> read your mail
* asac looks
<Ubulette> that's 1M shorter
<asac> Ubulette: the list doesn't include all the binary only files, right?
<Ubulette> files and dirs. I can't find any binary in the resulting tarball excepts pics (jpg, png, ...)
<asac> have you looked at the remove.nonfree script?
<asac> there were a bunch of .rsrc files et al in there
<Ubulette> briefly
<Ubulette> no more .rsrc now
<asac> .dll .Lib
<asac> .DLL
<asac> .doc
<asac> .mcp
<Ubulette> 1 doc mais c une doc
<asac> 68k.u
<Ubulette> oops
<asac> PPC.u
<Ubulette> 1 doc but it's a real doc
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-06
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8648794/remove.nonfree
<asac> .ppob ;)
<asac> what the hell are all those files
<asac> .jar !!
<asac> (aka java binaries) :)
<Ubulette> a jar is just a zip
<asac> maybe we can make a file with wildcard expressions which we then can use in mozclient
<Ubulette> lke xpi
<asac> Ubulette: yes i know
<asac> Ubulette: ./plugin/oji/JEP/JavaEmbeddingPlugin.bundle/Contents/Resources/Java/JavaEmbeddingPlugin.jar
<asac> that looks like a java lib
<asac> which usually has no sources
<asac> just .class files
<Ubulette> i think their are all gone
<Ubulette> they
<Ubulette> arg
<Ubulette> I've allowed (sh|pl|pm|java|py|php|h|c|cpp|idl|dtd|rdf|xml|html|xhtml|css|js|xul|png|xpm|bmp|jpg|gif|ico|hxx|txt) and I don't find binaries in the remaining files
<Ubulette> just fetch a tarball with the new mozclient, extract it and run:
<Ubulette> find . -regextype posix-egrep -type f \! -regex '.*\.(sh|pl|pm|java|py|php|h|c|cpp|idl|dtd|rdf|xml|html|xhtml|css|js|xul|png|xpm|bmp|jpg|gif|ico|hxx|txt)$' | xargs file | grep -vE '(ASCII|perl script|XML|Unicode text|UTF-8 Unicode|POSIX shell script)'
<Ubulette> the remaining list is quite short, no bin as far as I can see
<Admiral_laptop>  /me is also productive
<Admiral_laptop> I'm intentionally trying to get a profile in use error, how can I do this
<Admiral_laptop> i tried firefox -P and I have firefox already open
<asac> MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1 firefox
<asac> ?
<Admiral_laptop> firefox -p and firefox -P doesn't work
<Admiral_laptop> asac: is that for me?
<asac> yes
<Admiral_laptop> asac: just launch from the terminal
<Admiral_laptop> ?
<asac> Ubulette: cool sparc has finished as well
<Ubulette> ia64 failed
<asac> i think all supported archs succeeded then \o/
<Admiral_laptop> works
<Admiral_laptop> thanks asac
<asac> np
<Admiral_laptop> I'm working on a piece of documentation that I need to send upstream so I needed a screen shot
* Admiral_laptop goes to work
<asac> Ubulette: maybe ia64 has a visibility bug?
<asac> well ... probasbly not
<Ubulette> more likely a OS_ bug
<Ubulette> linux vs something64
<asac> yeah i think the api has been extended, but not implemented for those archs
<Ubulette> so, what about the tarball ?
<asac> ./extensions/manticore/resources/manticore.psd:
<asac>  Adobe Photoshop Image
<asac> ./extensions/universalchardet/doc/UniversalCharsetDetection.doc:                                        Microsoft Office Document
<asac> ./other-licenses/branding/firefox/dsstore:
<asac>  JVT NAL sequence
<asac> ?? what the hell is that? is that used?
<Ubulette> well, a .doc is usable as it is even in linux
<Ubulette> you said to keep the branding alone or something like that
<Ubulette> and the.psd, I have no idea.
<Ubulette> no idea what extensions/manticore is for
<asac> the doc doesn't look free
<asac> .psd is definitly not needed and its a non-free format
<asac> Ubulette: firefox-3.0 has finished on amd :)
<Ubulette> Manticore is a web browser embedding Gecko and Trident (IE) using the IWebBrowser2 interface exposed by each layout engine's ActiveX wrapper. The front end is written in C# using
<Ubulette> the .NET framework.
<Ubulette> ok, no need here
<asac> Build needed 00:01:01, 127100k disk space
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> thats decent ... but still huge ;)
<Ubulette> time or size ?
<asac> isn't it obvious ;)
<Ubulette> i think we can clean up builddeps a bit
<asac> you sure that is _with_ builddeps?
<asac> i think its just the source tree with object files et al
<Ubulette> hmm, yeah, right
<Ubulette> mine is 114M
<asac> Ubulette: are we on track for beta?
<asac> or are there new issues already?
<Ubulette> libnssckbi.so ?
<Ubulette> see above
<Ubulette> I haven't tested
<asac> Ubulette: i don't understand your complained about xulrunner-1.9 conflicting xulrunner ... thats right
<asac> ubuntu5 is latest in gutsy
<asac> for 1.8
<asac> we needed that conflict because of alternative
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> oh, nevermind. my xul 1.8 is not uptodate
<asac> hehe
<asac> well that happens if you tell me read above ;)
<asac> Ubulette: ok i see
<asac> we should fix it with the new orig upload
<asac> so is ssl broken with old nss?
<Ubulette> not tested
<Ubulette> mozilla/plugin/oji/* is mac only, right ?
<asac> well ... its java
<Ubulette> asac, i've stripped xul tarball from 40M to 31M
<Ubulette> mostly tests
<Ubulette> asac, any chance to have webrunner in gutsy ?
<DarkMageZ> any eta on firefox 3 in gutsy's universe?
<Ubulette> it's nearly in. just waiting approval
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<DarkMageZ> they don't build all the differnt archs on one machine do they?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> there's a buildfarm of about 20 boxes for 7 arches
<Ubulette> some boxes are dedicated to cdimages, some to security builds
<DarkMageZ> ah, k
<Bernardo> asac: on the media centre machine, if I remove network manager my wifi now works from boot
<Bernardo> asac: is network manager releasing ip addresses when it starts?
<Bernardo> asac: today's kernel and restricted modules update seem to have fixed the ipw3945 problem. Sorry for that.
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, are you there?
<asac> Ubulette: for a few minutes
<asac> currently uploading fix for bug 149822
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149822 in xulrunner-1.9 "/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8/libnssckbi.so is a link to system nss" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149822
<asac> (e.g. just dropped the dh_link in rules)
<Ubulette> plz do that within a test
<asac> Ubulette: well ... its not complete anyway ... we can fix this in .dev branch and then merge back for next upload ... ok?
<Ubulette> please also merge the last two commits from .dev
<asac> Ubulette: no ... i cannot merge anything
<Ubulette> why ?
<asac> Ubulette: unless it fixes RC bugs
<Ubulette> that for the stripped tarball so it applies
<Ubulette> that's
<asac> Ubulette: its for xulrunner ... we are in a hard freeze and RM will review every hunk we upload now
<asac> everything not necessary will be rejected
<Ubulette> so you cannot use the new tarball from mozclient
<asac> yes ... then i have to strip it manually ;)
<Ubulette> why isnt xul1.9 listed in bug 121734 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121734 in firefox "orig.tar.gz has binary-only files" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121734
<Ubulette> while ff3 is
<asac> Ubulette: maybe archive admin missed it
<asac> Ubulette: anyway ... we should just fix that for the upload ... nothing else
<asac> Ubulette: if we need to change something in order to strip further, we should defer that for gutsy+1 ... which is not that far away after
<Ubulette> so do whatever you want with that bug, i'll just fix it in .dev
<asac> yes thats ok ... we don't need to use mozclient for this upload. i will use a handcrafted version anyways
<asac> version number i mean
<Ubulette> asac, did you hear about what was causing the 3h delay in buildd ?
<Ubulette> seems it's only us
<asac> no ... if it happens again with the latest xul upload i will go after that
<Ubulette> locally, I see:
<Ubulette>  signfile xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8+s-0ubuntu1_i386.changes
<Ubulette> gpg: skipped "Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com>": secret key not available
<Ubulette> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<Ubulette> maybe it waits in gpg for a passphrase
<asac> might be true ... but why would that happen only for us?
<Ubulette> no idea
<asac> ;)
<asac> i feel good to assume there was a bug yesterday... and now its fixed ;)
<asac> Ubulette: ok i pushed the merge to .dev branch ... now it should build for both ppa/cvs and official without changes
<asac> feel free to go ahead as you wish ;)
<Ubulette> lol, i just did the same thing
<Ubulette> except that i called it DEBIAN_RELEASE
<asac> you also dropped version constraints from control?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> its a trade we have to buy ... I just hate control.in files :)
<asac> its not that bad ... once the -1.9 goes to official with system stuff, we can raise the bar again
<asac> Ubulette: one more thing. I hope that beta will be out before final gutsy. so if you don't see any pressing need to do radical changes maybe try to keep the .dev branch in a releasable state (e.g. reviewable and understandable by RMs)
<asac> so we can just merge down from .dev for next upload
<asac> for the protect_tests patch ... we should try to make the patch complete and submit upstream
<Ubulette> i'd better stop. all my branches just diverged :(
<Ubulette> you dropped libhunspell-dev from builddeps ?
<Ubulette> no, well, i'm lost
<asac> why?
<asac> i didn't overwrite something
<asac> so you just need to branch your local branches to a backup location
<asac> then overwrite with latest
<asac> and merge in your modifications you did
<asac> try bzr merge ... without revisions
<asac> should work nicely
<Ubulette> i see unnecessary changes
<Ubulette> -Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>= 5.0.37.2), g++-4.2, gcc-4.2, autotools-dev, quilt, zip, libx11-dev, libxt-dev, libidl-dev, libgtk2.0-dev, libgnomevfs2-dev, libgnome2-dev, libgnomeui-dev, libcairo2-dev, libpng12-dev, libjpeg62-dev,
<Ubulette> zlib1g-dev, libbz2-dev, libreadline5-dev | libreadline-dev, libkrb5-dev, python-dev, python-support (>= 0.3), dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.19), binutils (>= 2.17-1) [mips mipsel] , libnspr4-dev (>= 4.7.0~cvs20070713), libnss3-dev (>=
<Ubulette> 3.12.0~alpha1b), libhunspell-dev (>= 1.1.5-2)
<Ubulette> +Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>= 5.0.37.2), g++-4.2, gcc-4.2, autotools-dev, quilt, zip, libx11-dev, libxt-dev, libidl-dev, libgtk2.0-dev, libgnomevfs2-dev, libgnome2-dev, libgnomeui-dev, libcairo2-dev, libpng12-dev, libjpeg62-dev,
<Ubulette> zlib1g-dev, libbz2-dev, libreadline5-dev | libreadline-dev, libkrb5-dev, python-dev, python-support (>= 0.3), dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.19), binutils (>= 2.17-1) [mips mipsel] , libhunspell-dev (>= 1.1.5-2), libnspr4-dev (>= 4.7.0~cvs20070713),
<Ubulette> libnss3-dev (>= 3.12.0~alpha1b)
<Ubulette> you reorder stuff ?
<Ubulette> i give up
<asac> yes ... i wanted those at the end ... if i dropped libhunspell feel free to overwrite the last revision
<asac> and undo reordering
<asac> Ubulette: let me do it so you don't have to suffer that much
<asac> oh the reordering comes from the merge
<asac> shouldn't be a problem
<asac> ok i redid the last without dropping libhunspell
<asac> hope its good enough now
<asac> i am out sitting in a cafe
<asac> Bernardo: please test th elatest network-manager from my ppa
<asac> http://ppa.launchpad.net/asac/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/
<asac> 0ubuntu16~ppa1
<Ubulette> asac, why is ff3 stuck in NEW while everything else is moving on?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-07
<asac> Bernardo: ping :) ... pleae test the ubuntu16~ppa1 from my ppa: http://ppa.launchpad.net/asac/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/
<asac> Bernardo: you are the one and only who can reproduce those crashes without waiting a day. so please give me feedback ;)
<asac> Ubulette: currently testing webrunner ... they appear to have issues like:
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/Screenshot-WebRunner.png
<asac> any idea? i have xulrunner dom-inspector installed now, but that doesn't make a differene
<asac> i now linked the extensions folder to the xulrunner one ... still same result
<Bernardo> I can no longer reproduce those crashes... :( (or is it :) ?)
<Bernardo> With the latest updates (this morning), wifi is working again
<Bernardo> the only problem I have now is that it connects by default to any open network in the neighbourhood
<Bernardo> and the media centre pc that I removed networkmanager so that it would set up my wifi from /etc/network/interfaces, as it is a mouse/keyboard less box.
<Bernardo> but if you want me to test that version, it's ok, I'll download it now and test it here on the laptop
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, one webapp in particular or all of them ?
<asac> all
<asac> Bernardo: which versio ndo you have installed?
<asac> Ubulette: i wanted to write a launchpad webapp :)
<asac> (in my spare time)
<asac> Bernardo: maybe you already had my ppa in your sources.list, so it was fixed by that package?
<asac> (there wasn't really a network-manager update in the last few days)
<Ubulette> asac, seems your xul is borked
<asac> how?
<asac> Ubulette: oh wait
<asac> Ubulette: ok it broke because it was happy with xulrunner 1.8
<asac> ... can we please disallow everything below 1.9?
<asac> (i had xulrunner from gutsy installed as well)
<asac> removing xulrunner helped
<Ubulette> webrunner is supposed to run under 1.8 or 1.9 yet I've only tested /w 1.9
<asac> Ubulette: ok application.ini fixing helps
<asac> just use 1.9a8 as minVersion there
<asac> hmm
<asac> Ubulette: debian xulrunner doesn't provide inspector extension
<asac> so lets just raise minVersion to 1.9a
<Ubulette> hmm. it is not mandatory
<Ubulette> is it ?
<asac> what is mandatory?
<asac> minVersion?
<asac> Ubulette: have you ever seen this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653/
<asac> what does only absoluete run-path mean?
<asac> ok i see th e problem
<Ubulette> asac, problem is that I start webrunner with /usr/bin/xulrunner so if you prefered 1.8, you're doomed
<asac> Ubulette: so it was the alternative? not the gre.d entry?
<asac> Ubulette: ok i think we want a link /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9 then
<asac> Ubulette: did you recover from the xul branch diverging you had yesterady?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> ok thanks.
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/656/
<Ubulette> is it enough or do I need Replaces or something ?
<asac> what is your goal?
<Ubulette> having a xul+video that I can just substitute to the real one without having to add it everywhere
<asac> i think you need replaces. but if possible allow to return to xulrunne-1.9 by just install xulrunner-1.9
<asac> as well
<Ubulette> that's the plan
<Ubulette> so i need provides+conflicts+replaces right ?
<asac> thats need to upgrade to it ... no idea if can go back then though :)
<asac> what is upstream state on this?
<Ubulette> moz ?
<asac> yes, state on the video bug
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 382267
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 382267 in DOM: HTML "Implement WHATWG Video spec" [Enhancement,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382267
<Ubulette> the author said on his blog that it may not be ready for ff3
<asac> Ubulette: isn't the 3rd party lib dependent part isolated in a component?
<Ubulette> i think those 3rd party are built as .a and bundled within libuxl
<asac> yes unfortunately this is the case
<asac> Ubulette: why don't yuo just provide a separate archive for _experimental_ feature?
<asac> and name the package the same ... but just with a greater upstream version?
<asac> like 1.9a8+video
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> no, otherwise I'll just had to add those patches in my bot.
<Bernardo> hi asac
<Bernardo> sorry, I had to leave
<Bernardo> I have version 0.6.5-0ubuntu15
<asac> Bernardo: ok .. you sure you cannot reproduce the crashes?
<asac> it usually happens if you roam :)
<asac> Bernardo: i just wonder because you already had ubuntu15 before, right?
<Ubulette> damn, my xul segfault with webrunner now
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/660/
<Bernardo> yes, I had ubuntu15
<Bernardo> but the dbus and kernel and restricted modules updates fixed something
<Bernardo> I can try switching back and forth between the 2 WPA and the open network I have here, if you want
<asac> Bernardo: please
<asac> Bernardo: please try it a few times .)
<Bernardo> ok, let me launch kvirc on another machine and check
<jbs> preparing to enter as Bernardo... :)
<Bernardo> ok, now time to check if I can crash ubuntu15 on the laptop
<asac> Bernardo: thanks
<Bernardo> first switch to anothe wpa network (fonera) no problems
<Bernardo> trying the open network now
<Bernardo> stalls after stage 2, with "eth1: link timed out."
<Bernardo> I've chosen the open network again, and it stalls again
<Bernardo> trying a different open network (vodafone)
<jbs_> ok, it seems now only wpa works
<Bernardo> couldn't connect to any open network
<Bernardo> but no crashes
<Ubulette> hmm, my crash comes for mozilla bug 362682
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 362682 in GFX: Thebes "Some Unicode characters are no longer displayed with certain fonts (e.g. Arial)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362682
<Bernardo> asac: http://pastebin.ca/728951 - that is my syslog from all the network change tries
<asac> Bernardo: good then this bug appears to be not soo critical :)
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/662/
<Ubulette> oh dom is fresher
<Ubulette> damn, dom is too strict
<asac> Ubulette: if dom is arch: all ... it should not be that strict
<asac> we now have to live with that unless we do another upload
<asac> as i said ... i think its easier to just use the same bin package names and move it to a different archive
<Bernardo> asac: yes, it seems only open networks are broken right now (at least for my ipw3945). I wonder if hidden ssid will work properly?
<asac> Bernardo: no it doesnt work
<asac> if your open network is hidden, its broken
<asac> Bernardo: ok can you please try the network-manager from my ppa anyway?
<asac> just to see if anything get worse/better
<Bernardo> ok, I need to leave now, I' ll try that as soon as I get back, ok?
<asac> Bernardo: ok
<Ubulette> asac, ff3 still in the queue after 2 days :( why ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: freeze
<Ubulette> then why xul1.9 passed ?
<gnomefreak> maybe the archive admins pushed that faster? not sure
<gnomefreak> they have a weird sense of what is more important than others "mozilla code" is not top of the list at all
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> asac: I went home from hospital yesterday
<asac> bluekuja: ?
<asac> what happened?
<bluekuja> asac: crash with motorbike
<asac> Ubulette: maybe an archive admin saw the bug :)
<Ubulette> which bug ?
<bluekuja> asac: http://andreaveri.blogspot.com/
<bluekuja> asac: check the photos
<asac> Ubulette: firefox-3.0
<bluekuja> asac: is italian so you cant understand, but you can check photos ;)
<asac> Ubulette: i currently don't have web because i test something proxy related :)
<Ubulette> bluekuja, are you injured ?
<asac> Ubulette: well, he was in hospital
<asac> bluekuja: hope everything will be fine ;)
<bluekuja> Ubulette: I'm ok, I didnt broke up anything
<Ubulette> bluekuja, I see you're a motu-torrent. I maintain deluge-torrent on my side (daily builds). is that something that your team is interested in ?
<bluekuja> *brake
<bluekuja> Ubulette: I'm quite fine, but I cant move my leg very well
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> Ubulette: yeah, it would be nice to have your help too
<Ubulette> bluekuja, good for you. seems your bike was somewhat less lucky
<bluekuja> Ubulette: yeah, It's unusable
<bluekuja> I gonna buy a new one anyway
<Ubulette> my latest deluge-torrent is 0.5.5.95+svn20071006r1923
<bluekuja> Ubulette: deluge-torrent uses rasterbar?
<asac> deluge torrent is the torrent that uses rasterbar?
<asac> hehe
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> asac: that's it^^
<asac> now bluekuja can decide what todo ;)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> Ubulette: deluge ships a lib on the upstream source
<bluekuja> called rasterbar
<bluekuja> I'm sure you know everything about it
<Ubulette> rasterbar? well, it contains the lib
<bluekuja> libtorrent-rasterbar
<bluekuja> Ubulette: anyway having it inside in that way is bad
<bluekuja> we cannot provide security fixes
<bluekuja> et all
<bluekuja> we had some discussion on #ubuntu-motu-torrent
<bluekuja> about it
<bluekuja> e.g to package it and pushing into the archive
<bluekuja> asac: I gonna move to agg now
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> asac: when everything is ready, I give you links
<asac> bluekuja: any complains about the diff-ext upload so far?
<bluekuja> asac: everything seems to be ok, bug is no more there
<bluekuja> package works
<bluekuja> and users are happy atm
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> so far, I've built deluge on top of the existing packaging, fixing things when needed.
<bluekuja> asac: I hope you can process agg as soon as you can, I'm too damn excited for the NM
<bluekuja> asac: god saved me and said "hey, you have to start the NM, dont get injuried"
<bluekuja> :P
<Ubulette> same for miro, which uses torrent too
<bluekuja> going to eat for a while
<asac> bluekuja: right ;)
<bluekuja> brb
<bluekuja> so we can talk up about deluge
<asac> Ubulette: right ... in general we don't want to duplicate libs
<bluekuja> brb
<asac> Ubulette: because of security issues ... so option would be to package torrent-rasterbar, but then upstream for that committed to not track abi
<Ubulette> asac, I know :)
<asac> which led the current HOLD in working on the package
<asac> and its dependencies
<asac> actually promoting packages that use rasterbar to ubuntu isn't good.
<asac> it might not be fair for them, but otherwise more people will use it et al
<Ubulette> why isn't it good ?
<asac> either you duplicate sources or you ship an unstable lib
<Ubulette> so there's no solution, ie we should do it to avoid duplicates but we should not because it's not fair/stable
<asac> for universe it might be too strict, but more or less yes.
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> Ubulette: are you interested in helping the team out?
<Ubulette> sure
<Ubulette> but I'm mostly interested by new stuff, like here.
<bluekuja> Ubulette: cool, I've seen you're really active
<bluekuja> so feel free to ask for membershio
<bluekuja> *membership
<bluekuja> gonna accept you as soon as I get the mail
<Ubulette> done
<Ubulette> i've pushed a clean nss in the ppa as it was still the old nss-trunk
<Ubulette> of course, I've cleaned it 1st
<Ubulette> I'd like to move miro away from firefox-dev now
<Ubulette> not sure if it's ready for xul1.9 though
<Ubulette> pushing a new xul too (now that a8 is in gutsy)
<bluekuja> asac: wooohoo
<bluekuja> asac: agg builds twice in a row
<bluekuja> asac: I worked with a guy for a patch(which is on debian BTS now)
<bluekuja> he pushed it some time ago
<bluekuja> I checked it and added a fix for another bug
<bluekuja> I left agg before going to vacations
<bluekuja> that's why I forgot that patch :/
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569815
<asac> Ubulette: what is his problem?
<bluekuja> asac: I hope you can process libagg as soon as you can
<bluekuja> asac: let me know when back
<bluekuja> asac: I gonna move to package new gnome-bt release
<bluekuja> with two bug fixes
<bluekuja> on it
<bluekuja> but first wanna see agg inside
<bluekuja> ;)
<Ubulette> asac, http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/gfx/thebes/src/gfxPangoFonts.cpp#644
<Ubulette> this is ugly
<searayman> Ubulette: hey i was told to talk to u about webrunner
<Ubulette> hi
<searayman> i am tryign to get it to work on ubuntu
<searayman> Ubulette: so far i downloaded this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu/pool/main/w/webrunner/webrunner_0.7+svn20070925r7025-0ubuntu1~mt2_all.deb
<searayman> and this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu/pool/main/w/webrunner/webrunner-google-docs_0.7+svn20070925r7025-0ubuntu1~mt2_all.deb
<Ubulette> and ?
<searayman> after succfully installing both i tried to run the google docs but it didnt really work
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-29
<vk5foss> asac: you 'bout?
<jtv> Morning everyone
<fta> armin76, http://jldugger.livejournal.com/19151.html
 * armin76 yawns
<fta> switch
<gnomefreak> yay lots of OO.o-3.0 updates :)
<gnomefreak> asac: when i run autoconf2.13 no matter what dir im in it tells me it cant read changelog
<gnomefreak> using dpatch
<asac> gnomefreak: autoconf2.13 doesnt read changelog at all ;)
<gnomefreak> i know hence the problem
<fta2> hi
<gnomefreak> i run dpatch-edit-patch it puts me in tmp/* and no matter where i go gives me same error
<gnomefreak> i ran it both ways with patch name and without i get same thing, when im in tmp/* im supposed to run it in mozilla dir. but i cant cd into mozilla dir.
<gnomefreak> asac: fta2 here are commands and dir listed something isnt right here for some reason i cant enter mozilla dir. to run autoconf
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/544534 link <<
<fta2> what do you have inside ubuntu-0.x/ ?
<gnomefreak> same issue if i run it in mozilla dir. for some reason dpatch is removing build-area all to gether
<gnomefreak> fta2: debian
<fta2> do a ls -l after line 73
<fta2> no tarball?
<gnomefreak> total 4
<gnomefreak> drwxr-xr-x 6 gnomefreak gnomefreak 4096 Sep 26 09:36 debian
<gnomefreak> fta2: its in tarballs dir
<fta2> then you forgot to merge, is that from a branch?
<gnomefreak> fta2: debian is yes
<fta2> bzr bd --merge
<fta2> then go to build-area and edit your patch
<gnomefreak> k ill try
<fta2> asac, did you have a look at my QT page?
<gnomefreak> i dont want it to build yet :(
<gnomefreak> i guess it has to
<fta2> doesn't matter, interrupt it
<fta2> just after the patches are applied
<fta2> so if it's an embedded tarball, it will be already unpacked
<gnomefreak> fta2: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/544553
<gnomefreak> i should not get that error at all
<fta2> run it two levels above
<asac> fta2: qt?
<fta2> it is looking for the debian dir, not mozilla
<gnomefreak> ah
<fta2> asac, Sep 28 20:34:51 <fta>   asac, i've experimented a bit with the QT support in 3.1. I've drafted my ideas on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QT  please let me know what you think
<fta2> ok, lunch time, cu
 * gnomefreak thought mozilla was working on porting QT
<fta2> read 1st :)
<gnomefreak> waiting for it
<fta2> it didn't do the port myself, i'm not crazy enough
<gnomefreak> we cant just add ...-qt to control i guess
<gnomefreak> running dpatch-edit-patch in ~/lightning-sunbird-builds/work/build-area/lightning-sunb
<gnomefreak> ird-0.9~cvs20080922t0147+nobinonly
<gnomefreak> removes mozilla dir
<gnomefreak> ah its not using a patch system i misread .patch for .dpatch
<gnomefreak> it is using quilt but i dont rememmber quilt using series file
<asac> fta2: why do we need a new source package for ffox 3.1?
<gnomefreak> ok fuck sunbird for now i have to fix a patch or 2 and cant do it now, ill be back later i have to clean carpets
<fta2> asac, how do you do a build-dep of xul-qt vs xul-gtk then?
<asac> fta2: why is firefox build depending on qt/gtk peculiarities?
<asac> fta2: my quess is that a ffox buil against -gtk _should_ work against -qt
<fta2> well, i didn't try that yet.
<fta2> i will
<fta2> but not today
<jcastro> asac: do you guys have a specific person that looks after thunderbird or is it a general team effort?
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> 17:37 < jcastro> asac: do you guys have a specific person that looks after thunderbird or is it a  general team effort?
<asac_> 17:42 < asac> jcastro: anything specific?
<jcastro> asac: yeah just a few questions - which is the preferred source name, thunderbird or mozilla-thunderbird?
<jcastro> we have 2
<asac_> jcastro: mozilla-thunderbird is the _old_ one
<asac_> thunderbird the new one
<jcastro> ok
<asac_> and thunderbird-3.0 will be tbitrd 3.0
<asac_> in the end it will be like firefox
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> are you guys making an effort to open upstream tasks as you triage?
<asac_> jcastro: the answer is obvious isnt it ;)
<jcastro> well, I meant "from now on" :p
<wikz> fta2: why is NSS_DYNAMIC_SOFTOKN set to 0 using the patch .is it something to do because we don't build it as static but as shared ?
<wikz> asac:
<asac> jcastro: personally, i cannot really commit that. we dont have the resources to properly triage all bugs - as sad as it is. we would need support from QA here.
<jcastro> asac: *nod*
<asac> jcastro: so what we do is to try to spot serious bugs
<asac> and work on those
<asac> jcastro: if firefox would be split in multiple packages
<asac> that would be better
<asac> launchpad is just not usable anymore for that package
<asac> i mean, i see a bug ... then i get another mail about a dupe and i cannot find the other bug anymore
<jcastro> I suspect it's the same thing with the kernel team
<asac> jcastro: so on top of lack of time we are also struck by the fact that launchpad isnt really good at doing large packages with lots of bugs
<asac> jcastro: yeah. i think linux probabyl gets even more bugs
<jcastro> ok so really, the lack of upstreamable tasks is just a symptom of a larger problem, is what you're trying to say?
<asac> but the bugs can be much easier isolated ... like bug in driver X, Y, Z .... so it might be even easier for new folks to help
<asac> jcastro: there are multiple things:
<asac> 1. too many bugs
<asac> 2. too many low severity bugs or wishlist bugs
<asac> 3. too many unreproducible bugs
<asac> (this is a *serious* issue ... most bugs are just not reproducible and without that you cannot forward)
<asac> 4. hard upstream bug process
<asac> jcastro: and maybe as a higher reason: too high noise for anyone
<asac> jcastro: we might be able to streamline the community better
<asac> but then someone has to take the lead on it ... e.g. constrantly blog how to triage firefox bugs et al ... and so on
<jcastro> yeah
<asac> jcastro: i just picked a random bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/200344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200344 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3.0 gets mixed up with fonts" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jcastro> I see
<asac> jcastro: though this is certainly one of the bugs with the higher likelyhood to get to something when properly triaged
<asac> jcastro: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-September/thread.html
<asac> ok that month had the eula bug ;)
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-August/thread.html
<asac> so 2.5k - 3k mails a month
<asac> _all_ on mostly the same package ... not like gnome or other componentized software projects where each package buglist can mostly be seen on 1-3 bug pages
<jcastro> nod
<asac> so: launchpad + high bug load + high bar to effectively triage bugs ... are the factors that make firefox-3.0 a bug mess ;)
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> hope thats enough
<asac> wow in may we had 4500 bugmail ;)
<asac> 4774
<asac> i guess thats the month that killed all our efforts to keep on top firefox-3.0
<jcastro> or, so in normal english, basically, you're drowning in bugs and the last thing you need is someone telling you to make the process longer. :)
<asac> jcastro: yeah. ... at least when we dont want to cause pain on mozilla side
 * jcastro nods
<asac> jcastro: i could easily say for each incoming bug: please test with upstream build
<asac> jcastro: and then tell him to forward upstream on his own ;)
<asac> jcastro: or tell the community triagers to do that
<asac> jcastro: but in the end they most likely will start posting the initial bug reporters description upstream
<asac> and not following up in upstream tracker
<jcastro> ok
<asac> that doesnt make sense
<asac> jcastro: actually i am not that concerned about not many bugs getting forwarded. i am concerned about the bug flood making it hard to spot the important bugs and gems and forward them
<fta2> asac, so, what about bug 274187 now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274187 in ubuntu "FFe - firefox 3.1 and xulrunner 1.9.1 for intrepid/universe" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274187
<sebner> fta2: you know I like bleeding edge but what sense does it make to have 3.1 alpha in intrepid?
<jcastro> asac: so do you think the firefox "project" should be like split up into other components? Or will that make it worse?
<fta2> sebner, just read the first 2 comments on the bug
<sebner> fta2: ok but it's still an alpha
<fta2> sebner, beta 1 is expected soon
<sebner> fta: ah, I see. so thumps up :D
<fta2> and the package is ready and usable as it is
<fta2> i'm working on the kde version too but that's not what i want to push now
<sebner> fta2: I know that it is usable. I'm using your ppa version :P
<fta2> i know, a lot of people are using my ppa apparently. would be nice to have some real stats from lp
 * sebner is wondering if we have something like debian popcon in general for ubuntu
<fta2> in a way, it's also a problem... i can't experiment as much as i want to and push everything i do/touch
<sebner> fta2: sure but it's alpha software and a private PPA. f*ck them who complain when something is b0rken
<fta2> i guess popcon doesn't make the difference between ppa and repo
<fta2> i often see my ppa in blogs, in the forum, even in bugs
<sebner> fta2: the software is cool and your packaging skills great. your fault :P
<fta2> yahh
<fta2> ok, going for a beer, friends waiting
<fta2> cu
<asac> jcastro: the project wont help ... we need that split on the package
<asac> jcastro: let me think
<asac> jcastro: i think we could do all triage in multiple upstream products
<asac> but i doubt that that is feasible as we have to also maintain the package task status
<asac> and projects in launchpad are quite heavy weight ... e.g. i cannot search for bugs in selected multiple projects
<asac> jcastro: so yes, i like the idea, but no, i dont think that that helps ... the split helps but we get other burdens that will annihilate the win of the split
<fta> cdbs is not very friendly when you want more than 1 build :(
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933429
<asac> fta: at lesat not a problem due to this security update round
<fta> hm
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/61642beb4c16fc1e5140ae96bceb5743ae0bab08   ???
<asac> fta: not sure what that means
<[reed]> fta: it was a screw-up
<fta> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412610#c20
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 412610 in Startup and Profile System "MAXPATHLEN too small for glibc's realpath()" [Normal,New]
<fta> [reed], what is that UPDATE_PACKAGING_R5 tag for?
<fta> or which project?
<[reed]> build automation
<fta> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-30
<fta2> crimsun, users are complaining that we still provide the old beta of nonfree flash, do you know why we don't push the last RC ? i've packaged it for myself and the user experience is much better, at least on i386.
<asac> fta2: can you start midbrowser in intrepid?
<fta2> i'm at work (hardy) so it can't test right now
<fta2> btw, my hardy box crashed badly during the night
<fta2> so much for an lts and stable updates
<asac> fta2: sure that its software and not hardware problems ;)
<gnomefreak> what is mozillas IRC server? irc.mozilla.org isnt working
<armin76> Connecting to irc.mozilla.org (63.245.208.159) port 6667...
<armin76> * Connected. Now logging in...
<armin76> gnomefreak: ^
<gnomefreak> armin76: thanks. let me chekc that against settings
<gnomefreak> armin76: thanks i used .net instead of org :(
<armin76> fail
<gnomefreak> ;) all fixed
<gnomefreak> be back
<KB1OHY> anyone awake?
<asac> fta_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52463/
<asac> so we need more links ;)
<gnomefreak> anyone know anything about claws-mail?
<gnomefreak> KB1OHY: we are
<gnomefreak> some of us anyway
<gnomefreak> is it (zero)xKEYID?
<gnomefreak> or the vowel o
<asac> gnomefreak: ZERO
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> i just intalled these packages not i get update for them? we are talking maybe 10 minutes have past
<gnomefreak> :( 6 HUNKS failed to apply
<gnomefreak> asac: you can ignore that email i sent you. its not fucking working
<gnomefreak> '/win 3
<asac_> gnomefreak: your mail wasnt signed
<gnomefreak> i know i cant get claws-mail to work with gpg
<gnomefreak> its starting to piss me off
<gnomefreak> thanks for checking
<asac_> np
<gnomefreak> not saying much since i cant get sunbird to apply a patch either but i didnt work hard enough on that yet
<gnomefreak> ok its lunch time and ikm still drinking coffee ill be back after lunch
<asac> k
<fta> asac, i have sm 1.1.12 for intrepid as a security update with 9 MFSA. i guess i'm on myself now?
<asac> fta: yeah. if you need a helping hand let me know ;)
<asac> fta: will you push to hardy-security too? jdstrand would be happy to see that happen i guess ;)
<fta> sm is Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team, should i still ask for motu's approval?
<asac> fta: for security updates? no i wouldnt say so
<jdstrand> fta: for hardy-security, please follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures#Preparing%20an%20update and ping me for upload
<asac> fta: at least as long as the packaging didnt receive a major polish ;)
<fta> nope, just a bump
<asac> fta: for -security the idea is to just use the diff.gz of latest hardy with the new orig ... e.g. zero packging changes
<asac> fta: yeah that should work imo
<fta> !info seamonkey hardy
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<fta> woo, old
<asac> fta: yeah. that nees thorough testing (not as bad as gutsy iceape though ;))
<asac> fta: maybe push to a ppa and let me know so i can run it a bit on my hardy system
<fta> iceape is from debian, why isn't is merged like everything else?
<fta> -is+it
<asac> fta: security is never merged/synched ... main reason is that we dont have a stable target where to sync from (e.g. latest iceape might have changes that doesnt qualify for security updates)
<asac> fta: but i think we can live with iceape being outdated in gutsy for now ;)
<fta> for hardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52549/
<asac> fta: looks good. maybe also reference the USNs fixed in firefox/tbird as applicable
<asac> e.g.
<asac> New security upstream release: 1.1.12
<asac> fixes security issues also announced in USN-XXX-X (ffox) and USN-XXX-X (tbird)
<asac> we wont have our own USNs for universe updates ... so its not that important
<asac> but might give ubuntu folks that track -security a better idea how to look things up
 * asac getting dinner
<fta> the USN are not public yet (reserved)
<fta> i mean cve
<jdstrand> fta: it doesn't matter. just use what's listed in the MFSAs
<jdstrand> (and there will be a lot of them for the big jump for hardy)
<fta> i just have the MSFAs and corresponding CVEs
<jdstrand> fta: listing the MFSA in the changelog is up to you. listing the CVEs is a requirement for the -security updates. asac has a special case where he refers to the USN. this is acceptable, assuming the language is as he said above
<jdstrand> fta: so you have a choice to list the CVEs that are referenced in the MFSAs, or to look through the USNs for firefox, et al and refer to those
<jdstrand> fta: using CVEs is probably more accurate-- I don't know if there are any CVEs that are exclusively seamonkey or firefox/thunderbird
<jdstrand> fta: if you want to run the changelog by me, feel free to ping me
<fta> jdstrand, is that enough http://paste.ubuntu.com/52552/ ?
<jdstrand> fta: while not conforming to what we use in SecurityUpdateProcedures, I think it's acceptable. However, there are probably a bunch of others for 1.1.9->1.1.10 and 1.1.10->1.1.11
<fta> well, this one is for intrepid, so just a small hop
<jdstrand> fta: oh, I thought we were talking about hardy here
<jdstrand> fta: for intrepid, that is totally fine
<fta> jdstrand, for 1.1.10, i already have the 4 USNs
<lucypher> fta : The last FF-3.1 in your ppa have some issues with tabs
<fta> lucypher, really, i'm using it, i didn't notice anything wrong
<fta> s/,/?/
<lucypher> I've also tried to remove .mozilla/firefox-3.1 folder...
<sebner> lucypher: I also don't have problems O_o
<fta> lucypher, what is the problem?
<lucypher> Probably I've found what was wrong
<fta> an addon?
<lucypher> I had a new tab icon in my toolbar
<fta> me too, it moved recently
<lucypher> I had to restore to default toolbar set
<fta> [reed], ^^
<lucypher> And now it works
<fta> obviously not a packaging issue. maybe there's a bug upstream for that
<lucypher> It seems that the toolbar icons thing is WIP...
<lucypher> So I think isn't useful to file a bug about that at the moment.
<lucypher> Thanks.
<fta> i update my packages every few days so we'll see
<lucypher> anyway FF-3.1 is great, first of all in memory usage
 * asac reboots
<asac> gnome bug 554485
<ubottu> Gnome bug 554485 in Profiles "regression: open new tab using keyboard shortcut does not open new tab with profile of parent window" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554485
<asac>  \o/ ;)
<fta> damn, animated svg has been postponed to 3.2
<fta> asac, i'm still using xterm
<asac> fta: lucky you ... this bug annoyed me for about 3 month now ;)
<asac> nobody seems to care ... so either noone uses profiles or noone uses gnome-terminal ;)
<fta> i like xterm because of the low footprint
<asac> i gave up on low footprint when i committed to firefox ;)
<fta> this is 5 times bigger, not good when you have 30+ like i do
<asac> good side effect of fixing this is that i discovered that i can add new chars to the "select" word feature ... now i can select complete firefox package versions with double click again ;)
<asac> fta: i have a bunch of tabs instead
<asac> like two terminal windows with 6 tabs each
<fta> I have 7 workspaces, each specialized to different tasks
<asac> also multiple tabs and windows appear to live in the same process.
<asac> fta: yeah. i think you have a much better memory ... or at least willingness to remember what you do where ;)
<fta> i'd say more habits
<asac> yeah ... but its kind of investment to become used to habits like that for me
<asac> whenever i try, i forget about the idea at some point and then things become even messier
<asac> e.g. when you think you should have something in some terminal/desktop, but then you dont find it ... and later you find it somewhere else :)
<crimsun> fta: I also have RC2 merged locally, but I'm investigating an nspluginwrapper fix
<crimsun> fta: I'd rather not have to kludge nspluginwrapper just to have the latest RC
<crimsun> fta: in the meantime, I certainly wouldn't complain if you wanted to push RC2 into intrepid
<crimsun> I find RC2 far too unstable to use daily; I use swfdec-mozilla (and libswfdec-0.7-1)
<fta> i find the current one almost unusable, cpu wise, and ff crasher wise
<fta> the rc i'm using now is far better for both
<fta> 10.0.12.10ubuntu1~fta1
<sebner> fta: +1
<crimsun> fta: it's a complete crasher on amd64 due to nspluginwrapper and internal Flash changes.
<crimsun> yeah, I've had flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.1.218+10.0.12.10ubuntu1.dsc for some time locally, but again, I don't use it.
<crimsun> granted, my local versioning is pooched, but whatever :)
<fta> 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1 was evil on i386
 * sebner hopes that the final arrives soon :)
<fta> sebner, i wouldn't bet on it to be perfect, i expect no changes compared to the rc, unfortunately
<sebner> bah
<sebner> fta: anyhow. rc > beta what's in the archive
<fta> i know
<fta> that's why i packaged the rc
<sebner> :)
<fta> it's not in my ppa as i didn't want to break my 64bit users
<sebner> fta: well, I asked asac and we'll have final or rc definately in the archive
<crimsun> fta: again, if you'd like it in, by all means, please push u-u-s to sponsor an upload.  Please remember to account for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/272286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272286 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper 1.1.0 does not support wmode correctly with Flash 10 RC2" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<KB1OHY> anyone in here know anything about lightning calendar?
<fta> jdstrand, is that suitable http://paste.ubuntu.com/52592/ ? with all the info in bug 276437
<ubottu> Bug 276437 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/276437 is private
<fta> damn
<fta> no reason to keep that bug private i guess
<fta>  bug 276437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276437 in seamonkey "security upgrade of seamonkey 1.1.12" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276437
<KB1OHY> anyone in here know anything about lightning calendar?
<asac> KB1OHY: only packaging wise ... and code wise, but not really feature wise
<KB1OHY> mine updated from 0.8 to 0.9 and now it's completely unusable
<asac> KB1OHY: thats not our package
<asac> KB1OHY: go to irc.mozilla.org
<asac> we only can support ubuntu packages
<fta> hm, i should use 1.1.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1, not 1.1.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.8.04.1
<fta> asac, ^^ ?
<asac> fta: yes. hardy must be lower than intrepid. i assume intrepid gets ubuntu1
<fta> yep
<jdstrand> fta: I think the changelog looks good, with a couple of questions:
<fta> asac, pushed to my ppa, feel free to try the hardy one, once it's done
<Volans> si
<jdstrand> 1) you reference the CVEs in one part and USNs in another-- perhaps you could just reference USNs and not worry about the CVEs (unless there are CVEs not addressed in the USNs that are fixed/not fixed)
<Volans> ops... wrong tab... sorry
<jdstrand> 2) what does 'refresh diverged patch' mean in the context of hardy?
<jdstrand> 3) the fontconfig patch is required to even build seamonkey on hardy correct?
<fta> jdstrand, 1/ i got the CVE from mozilla, and the USNs are from my previous (1.1.11) security upload in intrepid.
<jdstrand> 4) can you explain the gcc comments? did gcc used need to be changed to build in hardy?
<fta> jdstrand, 2/ diverged compared to 1.1.9 in hardy
<asac> jdstrand: diverged: the same patch didnt apply anymore
<jdstrand> asac: oh- we carried patches for security fixes that have been applied upstream?
<fta> jdstrand, 4/ we forced gcc 4.2 a long time ago, but in hardy, 4.2 is the default so we dropped it to prefer plain gcc
<asac> jdstrand: sorry. i just explained diverged. dont know which patch this is about in particular
<asac> fta: ^^ ?
<fta> 3/ correct
<jdstrand> I wasn't clear, as both of you answered a question I didn't mean to ask :)
<jdstrand> fta: what changed in the security patch, and why?
<fta> asac,  debian/patches/80_security_build.patch
<asac> fta: the GCC change is not necessary in hardy ... though shouldnt hurt
<asac> fta: whats in that patch?
<fta> jdstrand, just the context (we use a large one)
<jdstrand> asac, fta: I highly prefer not to make the gcc change, as it does nothing and just introduces a chance for problems
<asac> yeah.
<jdstrand> we are *very* careful selective about -security updates
<fta> jdstrand, the gcc change has been in the branch for a long while now
<jdstrand> careful and selective...
<asac> fta: the best way is just to start with the current hardy diff.gz on top of the orig
<jdstrand> fta: I understand, but hardy is released
<jdstrand> fta: if you want to get non-security fixes in, then it needs to go through SRU, and then -security can pull from -updates
<fta> i can revert that, no problem
<asac> fta: i fork the branches when the release is out and dont touch them except for updates
<fta> asac, i have 2 branches
<asac> fta: i think the .hardy branch is a backport branch and not a stable release update branch.
<asac> fta: you could create a .8.04 for the stable release updates
<asac> and .hardy for the backports
<asac> fta: oh
<asac> fta: so you already did that
<fta> yes
<jdstrand> fta: ok, so the entirety of the 80_security_build.patch
<jdstrand> still is needed, but just needed to be reapplied to the new codebase
<asac> fta: can you link that branch to the bug?
<jdstrand> fta: is that accurate?
<fta> asac, sure
<asac> hmm only seamonkey-1.1.dev in ~mozillateam code
<fta> jdstrand, it's an old security patch from debian/iceape
<fta> asac, sure, as in i will
<fta> i just have 2 hands
<jdstrand> fta: I'm confused-- it's an old security update that fixes things not already in the new upstream version?
<jdstrand> fta: perhaps it'll become apparent when I look at the debdiff
<asac> jdstrand: is there nothing about it in changelog?
<jdstrand> asac: the changelog says:
<jdstrand>   * Refresh diverged patch:
<jdstrand>     - update debian/patches/80_security_build.patch
<jdstrand> that isn't chock-full of info ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me look at the patch
<asac> appears to be really old (from iceape/debian times)
<asac> its introduction is not in changelog at least
<fta> yes
<fta> branch pushed
<jdstrand> fta: lastly, I recommend rather than listing all those CVEs, that you just add usn-645-1 to your list of USNs
<jdstrand> fta: to me, it's really an either/or thing
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. thats a patch from debian
<asac> jdstrand: its about linking the nss security libs shared instead of static
<jdstrand> asac: ok, so it had to be massaged to apply/build
<jdstrand> that's cool
<asac> yeah
<asac> jdstrand: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev/annotate/154?file_id=svn-v2%3A1%40f4e3d8d1-d80b-0410-9133-bbc0d6b0e2e8-iceape%252ftags%252f1.0.6%252d1-debian%252fpatches%252f80_security_build.dpatch
<asac> mozilla bug 302416
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 302416 in Build "NSS root cert module & fortezza should not be using NSPR static libraries" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302416
<asac> fta: we can probably drop that patch in intrepid
<asac> most likely its only for in-source nss/nspr
<asac> but better keep it in the hardy update
<fta> asac, well, i don't touch the branches for anything related to nspr&nss as long as your last soname changes are not either pushed or reverted.
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> fta: anyway. the right procedure would have been just to bump changelog in .hardy branch and not merging (or only merging down essential issues)
<asac> fta: nss i really have to decide soon
<asac> fta: but in this case its ok. just backout the gcc changes and all should be fine ;)
<fta> done
<asac> jdstrand: is that kind of debdiff helpful? dont you need a new orig as well?
 * asac just revealed his bad side of ignorance
<jdstrand> asac: I'd like the whole source package-- I can do the diffing in this case
<jdstrand> asac: I can then upload when you guys ping me on testing
<fta> the package is get-orig-source ready, it uses uscan from upstream and applies a nobin clean-up script, then repacks
<fta> you can trust me and get the tarball from my ppa, or don't trust me and redo it yourself, i won't blame you
<fta> (but it has to be same for hardy and intrepid)
<asac> fta: upload the tarball to launchpad
<fta> in the bug ?
<asac> fta: yeah
<fta> ok
<asac> all pieces: orig. diff.gz + dsc
<asac> fta: or if orig for intrepid is already in that should be good enough
<asac> but then providing a link to the orig.tar.gz would be nice
<asac> ppa link probably works as well.
<fta> ppa expires after a while
<asac> fta: does it do that still?
<asac> thought we have endless dailies now ;)
<fta> hm
<asac> at lesat celso said to me that we can use it for dailies now
<asac> not sure if he said that those expire after a year
<fta> jdstrand, better ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/52609/
<asac> but you are right best is to put that in launchpad bug then i guess
<asac> fta: there is one MFSA in the middle ;)
<fta> nope
<asac> is that because that doesnt have a CVE?
<asac> - MFSA 2008-26: Buffer length checks in MIME processing
<fta> yep
<asac> fta: ok ... maybe use no-CVS (MFSA2008-25): ....
<asac> just an idea
<fta> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-26.html
<fta> so it's a follow-up of CVE-2008-0304
<fta>     - MFSA 2008-26 (follow-up of CVE-2008-0304): Buffer length checks in MIME processing
<fta> that's an awful lot of security fixes
<asac> jdstrand: how to document followups of CVEs that dont have a CVE on their own?
<asac> just CVE-2008-0304(b) ?
<jdstrand> fta: looks good to me (and yes, that *is* a lot of fixes)
<asac> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-629-1 has:
<asac> "Mozilla developers audited the MIME handling code looking for similar vulnerabilities to the previously fixed CVE-2008-0304, and changed several function calls to use safer versions of string routines. "
<asac> so probably fine to document i like that
<asac> fta: is hardy built?
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<fta> just amd64
<fta> hop, i386 too
<asac> ok i can pick amd64
<fta> but i reverted gcc since
<asac> fta: in which ppa is it? fta?
<fta> fta
<fta> as 1.1.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1~fta1
<asac> yeah. this reminds me that we need a security PPA soon ;)
<asac> its hard to keep personal PPAs free from other depends
<fta> i agree
<asac> fta: is the nss in the the cluttered one?
<fta> yes
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: hmm cannot initialize security component
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: nss doesnt work :/
<asac> e.g. visiting launchpad
<fta> no problem on intrepid
<fta> i guess you just picked sm and not nss/nspr for my ppa, right?
<fta> it's a mess
<fta> ok, let me repush that to mt, is it nss/nspr free?
<asac> fta: no ... new nss/nspr was forced in the upgrade (e.g. the proper lower bunds)
<asac> fta: i will push to asac ... which i only use for security testing
<fta> ok
<asac> mozillateam might be cluttered too (we have to clean that up)
<fta> wait, take the fta2 i just pushed, it's the final one
<asac> fta: i used the latest branch
<asac> 148
<asac> * Improve MFSA / CVE descriptions in changelog
<asac> is that right?
<fta> ok
<asac> dum di dum (slow diff.gz)
<fta> well, just dget and dput
<fta> asac, plz decide quickly for nss, if you revert, i need to rebuild a lot of stuff now
<asac> fta: yeah. would have been an option ;)
<asac> fta: concerns me a bit that seamonkey had this issue now :/
<asac> it was a fresh respin on top
<asac> (nss)
<fta> strange that it's fine on intrepid
<asac> indeed
<asac> fta: oops nspr has a .a file ?
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 461752 Sep 25 19:18 /usr/lib/libnspr4.a
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 235920 Sep 25 19:18 /usr/lib/libnspr4.so
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 208848 2008-09-25 21:18 /usr/lib/libnspr4.so
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     11 2008-09-25 22:08 /usr/lib/libnspr4.so.0d -> libnspr4.so
<fta> same on hardy:
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 202000 2008-09-25 21:18 /usr/lib/libnspr4.so
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     11 2008-09-29 11:46 /usr/lib/libnspr4.so.0d -> libnspr4.so
<asac> (hardy1)asac@hector:~$ dpkg -S libnspr4.a
<asac> libnspr4-dev: /usr/lib/libnspr4.a
<fta> fta@cube:~ $ dpkg -S libnspr4.a
<fta> dpkg: *libnspr4.a* not found.
<asac> -dev package installed?
<asac> upload finished :/
<fta> oh, right, in dev
<fta> tarball in the bug too
<asac> fta:
<asac>         for lib in ssl3 softokn3 smime3 nss3 nspr4 plc4 plds4; do \
<asac>          dh_link -p$(DEB_MOZ_APPLICATION)-browser usr/lib/lib$$lib.so.0d /usr/lib/$(DEB_MOZ_APPLICATION)/lib$$lib.so ; \
<asac>         done
<asac> dont see why it would hurt, but probably would need to be updated after nss transition
<fta> after, yes
<fta> so please decide
<asac> yeah. maybe that linking is the cause for the issues
<asac> actually so.1d is wrong
<asac> that means you need nss-0d installed ... which is outdated
<asac> fta: yeah ... that was it ;)
<asac> i had an old nss3-0d package installed
<asac> so its a bug in seamonkey
<fta> hm, ok. strange it didn't hurt before
<fta> in fact no, the .0d was still there as a legacy links
<fta> -s
<fta> asac, why did you have that old nss3-0d?
<fta> we have that 0d/1d since last december
<asac> fta: because nss3-0d doesnt have any .so ... so it doesnt get a lower bound for shlibs
<asac> fta: well ... i had an old one 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8
<asac> and ~rc2 for the other libs
<asac> the links didnt look that bad
<asac> but there surealy was one missing or something
<fta> so it's not a bug in sm/hardy. just a bad mix of nss on your side
<asac> fta: its a bug: sm still shps links to 0d links
<asac> that shouldnt be the case
<asac> instead the .1d whould be used
<asac> and then this bug wouldnt exist
<asac> it was just revealed by a bad mix
<fta> should i fix that in both branches ???
<asac> fta: i think in hardy its ok. in intrepid fixing makes sense.
<asac> let me see if sm built in ppa
<asac> still spinning
<asac> at least its on CPU
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-01
<fta> well, looks fine to me
<asac> fta: yeah.
 * asac  remove --purge libnspr4-0d from chroot
<fta> jdstrand, what else is needed in the bug?
<jdstrand> fta: what's the bug number again? (backscroll has got me down...)
<fta> bug 276437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276437 in seamonkey "security upgrade of seamonkey 1.1.12" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276437
<jdstrand> looking...
<asac> i guess the .diff.gz and .dsc
 * asac off doing something else
<jdstrand> fta: yeah, I'll need the full source. the debdiff looks good (need to look at it more closely)
<fta> jdstrand, full source is already there
<jdstrand> fta: once I have the dsc and diff.gz, please just document in the bug your testing
<jdstrand> fta: I'm sorry, I meant full source package
<jdstrand> fta: once I have the complete source package, and the testing is documented, I'll upload
<fta> jdstrand, hm, i've made the intrepid one complete (-sa), and the hardy one as -sd, so intrepid must be uploaded first
<fta> unless you prefer the opposite
<jdstrand> fta: well, I do for complicated reasons dealing with the security buildd...
<jdstrand> fta: sorry about that
<jdstrand> fta: currently, we have a different buildd for security
<jdstrand> fta: and that buildd doesn't have intrepid yet, cause it's not released
<fta> so, both could include the orig.tar.gz ?
<jdstrand> fta: so I need to build hardy in the security buildd, push it to LP, then I should be able to build intrepid
<asac> jdstrand: intrepid?
<asac> why do you need to care for intrepid at all?
<asac> ;)
<jdstrand> asac: well, I don't, if you or someone else uploads it
<fta> i thought i would push to intrepid myself
<jdstrand> that's cool-- I'll need -sa for hardy though
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. fta will upload that
<asac> ppa publishing takes ages today :/
<fta> yep, often longer than the build
<asac> in this case unfortunate ... everything  is there except the binary-all packages :)
<asac> which come from i386
<asac> and are not yet published
<fta> take it from the lp +archive page
<asac> fta: thats the problem ;)
<asac> fta: as soon as the .deb is there it will be quite soon in the archive index
<asac> but its not there yet :(
<fta> oh, i thought librarian had it immediately
<asac> i thought so too. most likely that has changed
<asac> amd64 bits took 15 minutes to show up after build
<asac> anyone interested in fixing ifupdown to honour a global nm setting that would make ifupdown stop from auto upping interfaces?
<asac> i hate that source ;)
<asac> its one file ... and its written in tex ;)
<asac> last time i touched it i thought it was fun ... but now i think that one time is enough for a lifetime :/
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ifupdown.nw ;)
<fta> i should stop caring about that : http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma.png  it's too volatile
<asac> thats what i am saying ;)
<asac> but still nice experiment to keep running ;)
<asac> maybe also comparison of bug, bzr and whatever ;)
<fta> i'd be curious to see yours
<asac> i'd rather not ... when i do the whole night bug triaging and then see my karma not moving at all i would certainly get depressed :-P
<fta> i am
<asac> yeah. simple cure: dont look at it ;)
<asac> fta: do you have the script?
<asac> i can add that to my crontab ... or even you can run it on your own i guess :-D
<asac> so ... anyone has a C snippet to parse keyfile formats? e.g.
<asac> [group]
<asac> key1=value
<asac> key2=value2
<fta> and do what with it?
<asac> fta: i need to add a code snippet to http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ifupdown.nw that parses /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<asac> and stops auto upping interfaces when there is
<asac> [ifupdown]
<asac> managed=true
<asac> ;)
<pwnguin> asac: iniparser?
<asac> pwnguin: yeah. but i guess i cannot use glib :)
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> oh, gnome probably doesn't have such a thing in their libs
<asac> pwnguin: libglib has
<asac> pwnguin: but i cannot use it
<pwnguin> http://ndevilla.free.fr/iniparser/
<asac> people would kill me to pull in libglib dependency on ifupdown
<pwnguin> heh
<fta> jdstrand, all the files are in the bug now
<asac> pwnguin: is that packaged?
<pwnguin> i think people would kill you for changing ifupdown file syntax just the same
<asac> hehe yeah. thats not my plan - i hope
<pwnguin> in gentoo
<asac> quite a big thing for this tiny ifupdow tex thing
<asac> pwnguin: unfortunate that the tarball doesnt have a license info
<pwnguin> the bigger challenge is that it's probably not secure
<pwnguin> asac: the website suggests MIT license
<asac> pwnguin: yeah websites can tell a lot of things ;)
<asac> tarballs too of course ;)
<pwnguin> but the author seems to be alive at least
<pwnguin> so you could mail him and ask for a better clarification
<pwnguin> wait
<pwnguin> what's LICENSE
<asac> he?
<pwnguin> in the tarball
<asac> hehe
<asac> my fault i guess
<asac> i also found libini now ;)
<asac> pwnguin: why isnt iniparser secure?
<pwnguin> good question; i was thinking that sort of thing should be fuzzed
<pwnguin> but i guess if it's a parser, those are normally built to reject invalid input
<asac> pwnguin: no
<asac> pwnguin: its only about a single key in one config file ;)
<asac> pwnguin: yeah. and that file is only writable by root usually
<fta> asac, only a few lines of C are needed for that
<pwnguin> or perhaps a regex ;)
<fta> in perl, it's piece of cake
<pwnguin> in fact, i think ini is fairly regular; just sections and key pairs
<asac> true.
<asac> there are also comments though
<pwnguin> touche
<asac> not sure how the comment delimiter can be escaped
<pwnguin> i dont think it can
<asac> i think even if multiline values are possible, we probably dont need this for our use case
<pwnguin> new line usually terminates comments
<fta> asac, could I push sm to intrepid, or should i wait for someone to confirm the bug ? (motu-something?)
<asac> pwnguin: no .. i mean if you want a value with a ; in it ;)
<asac> e.g.
<asac> value=my;thing
<asac> fta: i doubt that anyone will complain ;) ... but you never know :-P
<pwnguin> well, you've got the source code to a couple implementations ;)
<asac> pwnguin: yeah
<asac> I'll take the MIT one i think ;)
<asac> at least its pure C
<fta> asac, so?
<asac> fta: upload :)
<asac> fta: it will be stuck in upload queue until beta is released (or in case a release manager clears the queue)
<asac> but thats ok
<asac> in case RMs dont have time it will automatically go in after beta
<fta> ok
<asac> you can probably also kindly ask RMs after 24 hours or so
<fta> Bug 246820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246820 in prism "Google Gears does not install on Prism" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246820
<fta> [ubuntu/intrepid] seamonkey 1.1.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (Waiting for approval)
<fta2> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18102344/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-hppa.seamonkey_1.1.12%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta2: only hppa?
<asac> thats fine then
<asac> most likely imagemagick didnt built or is outdated
<asac> you could retry in 24 hours (e.g. use launchpad "retry" button)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all
<asac> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, evening
<armin76> asac: thats okay? die :P
<asac> why do you have that much sympathy for hppa?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hppa? isnt that just an alpha wannabe?
<armin76> i have sympathy for all arches :P
<fta2> asac, yep, only hppa
<fta2> asac, how come ff/tb are not listed in the CVE pages on lp ?
<fta2> asac, eg: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/cve/2008-4060
<fta2> asac, you said you fixed ff3.0 yesterday, is it in yet?
<fta2> doesn't seems to be
<fta2> -s
<asac> fta2: huh?
<asac> fta2: firefox and thunderbird usually dominate the USN page ;)
<asac> fta2: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<fta2> maybe but lp tracks CVEs and ff/tb are not listed, that's too bad
<asac> fta2: not sure if the security team uses that feature seriously
<asac> jdstrand: ^^ ?
<fta2> Bug 154749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154749 in seamonkey "seamonkey installer bin will not oper in ubuntu desktop ver 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154749
<fta2> doesn't seem to be the ubuntu package
<fta2> asac, where is your fix from yesterday? the ff-3.0 missing symlink
<asac> fta2: isnt that in .head?
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> will do that after lunch
<asac> fta2: feel free to fix it
<asac> if you cant wait ;)
<asac> or wait a sec ;)
<fta2> i wanted to do it yesterday, you said in #u-desktop that you already did it
<asac> i know what i said
<asac> its on my laptop ;) ... which is in my bag
<fta2> should i wait? or what?
<asac> fta2: no ... go ahead ... its such a minimal change that i dont feel any loss :)
<fta2> did you do something smart for the 3.1 merge?
<fta2> or just a symlink
<asac> fta2: 3.1 merge?
<asac> fta2: we have the _VER variable. i used that
<asac> i think i added
<fta2> nm, i'll manage
<asac> k
<asac> fta2: can you fix that in .head pleaes?
<fta2> sure
<asac> 3.0.head i mean
<asac> in theory there should be no difference in the code
<asac> we have the _META ifdef for that
<gnomefreak> wasnt 3.0.3 released a while ago? i just got email about release email date was 9/26/08 i thought we had it a while before than
<asac> gnomefreak: we released a bit early yeah.
<asac> (wasnt that a great idea ;))
<gnomefreak> i liked it ;)
<jdstrand> fta, asac: the CVE database in LP leaves a lot to be desired-- it is in no way surprising that ff and tb aren't listed
<jdstrand> basically, LP imports the CVEs
<jdstrand> then you either have to file a bug, then 'Link to CVE' in the bug
<jdstrand> if a comment has CVE-XXXX-YYYY in it, then LP will do the 'Link to CVE' step for you
<jdstrand> (regardless of if you want it to or not)
<asac> jdstrand: ok ... so a CVE: XXXX-xxx changelog parsing feature is missing ;)
<fta2> no, it worked for sm
<jdstrand> asac: I think it'll see it when things are Fix Released and posted in the bug
<jdstrand> (cause it shows up as a comment)
<asac> james_w: do we have hardy backport packages for current bzr and bzr-builddeb?
<fta2> just plain CVE-XXXX-YYYY, not CVE-XXXX-YYYY..ZZZZ
<jdstrand> fta: correct
<james_w> asac: no, not yet
<asac> james_w: my auto builder doesnt like the --result-dir option hardy chroot :(
<james_w> asac: I'll bump it up my todo list
<jdstrand> really, the usefulness of the CVE functionality is that *if* a CVE happens to be linked to the bug, you can click and get to the CVE description
<jdstrand> we don't try to keep it in sync cause the API just isn't there yet. we use our own ubuntu-cve-tracker
<asac> thanks for clarifying
<jdstrand> np
<asac> james_w: latest builddeb wont work with hardy bzr?
<asac> james_w: or could i just checkout builddeb in .bazaar/plugins or something?
<james_w> asac: what's the error?
<james_w> or is it the depends?
<asac> james_w: i havent tried ... i only saw that --result-dir isnt known
<asac> in default hardy
<james_w> that's nothing to do with the bzr version, the name of the option just changed
<james_w> at your request I believe
<james_w> --result will work in both
<fta2> --result doesn't work for me, i want the results in build-area as before, not above, but i get raise Error, "`%s` and `%s` are the same file" % (src, dst)
<asac> james_w: result works?
<asac> hmm
<james_w> fta2: please upgrade to 2.0.1
<asac> ok giving that a spin
<asac> lets see ;)
<gnomefreak> 2.0.1 is in intrepid unless he missed updates he should be running it
<fta2> i'm using 2.0.1
<james_w> fta: file a bug with the backtrace then please
<james_w> if there isn't a backtrace then add -Derror to the command line and run it again
<asac> fta2: we also need a versioned simlink from _NAME_OTHER
<asac> fta2: abrowser-3.0 wont work now i think
<fta2> james_w, that's what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52846/
<fta2> asac, i wanted to ask you if i can move all the abrowser stuff to the abrowser branding deb
<asac> fta2: i think the links are fine in the -common package (which currently i firefox-3.0)
<asac> fta2: in that way things that use the abrowser commands will still work with firefox and vv.
<fta2> well, in /usr/bin, i don't like to add stuff that are not needed, like /usr/bin/abrowser* for people using plain ff3
<asac> fta2: its a matter of compatibility. those scripts dont hurt
<asac> fta2: same argument would be true for abrowser. whipping firefox links everywhere but abrowser links not will make "abrowser" more a second class citizen then it already is
<asac> fta2: imo we should review how the branding split is packaged for jaunty
<fta2> it's now clean for the desktop file, and for icons. i just don't like all those links in usr/bin and usr/lib
<fta2> i don't expect that many users to switch to abrowser anyway, so 2nd class citizen is more than probable.
<asac> fta2: well. its a political thing
<asac> both need to be similar and all those links dont really hurt
<asac> they only serve for compatibility
<asac> users will only see the .desktop files
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52853/
<fta2> no idea how representative it is
<asac> fta2: its not ... ffox is installed by default ;)
<thunderstruck> 2nd class my ass i use it and like it ;)
<asac> but as i said. its not a matter of popularity.
<asac> the bidirectional links need to be in the -common package
<thunderstruck> asac: and you are right abrowser-3.0 doesnt work
<fta2> we have 125 times more people using the ff branding just in intrepid
<gnomefreak> ??
<asac> that doesnt change the fact that both packages should be 100% equivalent
<asac> thats only achieved if abrowser links exist everywhere
 * gnomefreak has no way of finding that percentage out
<gnomefreak> awesome-browser??
<gnomefreak> is that abrowser?
<fta2> 6941  firefox-3.0-branding            4263  1255     0  3006     2 (Unknown)
<fta2> 33650 abrowser-3.0-branding             34     9     0    25     0 (Unknown)
<fta2> 4263/34
<fta2> ~125
<gnomefreak> where did you find that?
<fta2> popcon
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> ok ... lunch and then coding NM
<gnomefreak> fta2: abrowser still gives you firefox-3.0
<fta2> 26018 firefox-3.1-branding             118    36     0    82     0 (Unknown)
<fta2> 44115 abrowser-3.1-branding              7     1     0     6     0 (Unknown)
<fta2> 22665 firefox-3.1                      197    32    45   120     0 (Unknown)
<gnomefreak> asac: care to tell the people on bug 87101 to back off. we fix it one way it pisses others off, cant win them all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 87101 in thunderbird "when opening an attachment, it should be written to tmp as a read-only file" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87101
<thunderstruck> this is starting to piss me off
<james_w> fta2: thanks, should be fixed in the next upload
<gnomefreak> !info libflashsupport intrepid
<ubottu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9+ with PulseAudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: do you plan pon removing libflashsupport from archives anymore?
<gnomefreak> s/pon/on
<asac> gnomefreak: i am waiting for feedback from ltsp on whether they still need that
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> people are making frigging wiki pages on how to fix the issue and i have strong feeling we are gonna get comments that that isnt the fix (because people dont know any better
<gnomefreak> )*
<gnomefreak> asac: i told guy on bug 255297 i would ping you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255297 in xulrunner-1.9 "please include debian patch to enable old certificates UI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255297
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree hardy-backports
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy-backports), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<asac> gnomefreak: when?
<asac> gnomefreak: i mean i am always in chpe's epiphany channel ;)
<asac> he could easily ping me there :)
<gnomefreak> i dont really know him but i said it on bug. my mail might have not gotten there yet
<asac> ah ok
<thunderstruck> asac: did you get my last post about tbird notification?
<asac> huh?
<asac> i dont think so
<asac> at least not here
<thunders1ruck> fuck this
<thunders1ruck> asac: in case you missed it
<thunders1ruck> .:10:50:35:. <      gnomefreak > do we have notification for tbird restart  after update? if not we should really think  about this
<asac> thunders1ruck: yeah we dont have it yet
<thunders1ruck> k
<asac> but makes sense i agree
<thunderstruck> asac: do we have master bug on the the exec: 118: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/..... people are trying it with all different browser links. like sendible-browser
<thunderstruck> x-www-browser gets a different error
<asac> thunderstruck: thanks
<asac> thunderstruck:  we should make a bug out of that
<thunderstruck> i opened the one i filed and marked all as dup and explained in bug what links fail
<thunderstruck> asac: bug 273907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273907 in firefox-3.0 "abrowser does not start: :$pkglibdir/abrowser link missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273907
<thunderstruck> updated description
<gnomefreak> ok i really have to work on connection now. its getting old fast
<asac> jcastro: did you reping blizzard?
<jcastro> asac: not yet, I will do so today
<jcastro> sorry I've been running around like a chicken with my head cut off.
<asac> jcastro: too points. ask him if he thinks that anyone would come. most likely those will come during UDS and not fosscamp (as its business day for them), right?
<asac> jcastro: i am trying to sort out if i need to be at fosscamp :)
<[reed]> asac: get mconnor to come? :)
<asac> [reed]: i asked him and he said he planned to be in MV around that time and would then consider to come
<[reed]> cool
<bfiller> asac: where can I find a version of firefox-3.0 with debug symbols?
<asac> bfiller: you can find debug symbols
<asac> bfiller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Crashes
<asac> adapt apt lines for intrepid accordingly
<bfiller> asac: thanks
<asac> bfiller: if you need a real debug build you need to build on your own
<asac> (e.g. with debug output and without optimization)
<asac> so now i became a ~ubuntu-mir team member :/
<asac> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52925/
<asac> james_w: thats the error i referred to the other day
<asac> building -sa complains about binary changes missing sometimes
<fta> asac, i tried to make head or tail from the gnash package, it's really awful
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935231
<asac> fta: he?
<asac> i updated gnash.ubuntu.head today
<asac> should work
<fta> nm, it was a few days ago, i gave up and updated nf-flash instead :(
<fta> mozilla bug Bug 368428
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 368428 could not be found
<fta> mozilla bug 368428
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 368428 in Networking: JAR "XUL FastLoad cache corruption when application running while upgrading" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368428
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-02
<kgoetz> asac: can i pm you?
<kgoetz> not sure if your there or not either *g*
<gnomefreak> asac: nice job on n-m if i change connection i dont have to restart anymore ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: why am i getting email about tbird 3.0b1 being pushed back to 3.0a3 :( if you want i can foard the email to you but for the moment im gonna look for some earlier posts
<gnomefreak> ha i couldnt send to mozilla lists due to gmail not letting gmail users to send to those lists for some reason
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
 * gnomefreak losing my frigging mind
<asac> strange that gmail doesnt work for a few mailing lists
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah i thought so to but it ws fixed now my emails are getting on lists
<asac> cool
<asac> finally that is over ;)
<gnomefreak> nevermind i cant foward it. i lost the email :(
<gnomefreak> i blame claws-mail since its giving me a headache
<gnomefreak> god help me im gonna break something
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you should use mutt ;)
<gnomefreak> mutts a pain in the ass to set up lol do me a facor try to search for a package in synaptic
<fta2> mutt rulez
<asac> yeah... the differnce is that once you have set it up ;) ... it just works
<asac> so it might require some initial investment
<asac> fta2: how can i tell mutt to display multi line links like irssi (e.g. without a trailing '+')
<asac> :)
<asac> actually i dont want any line break to be indicated with '+'
<asac> err long-line-break
<fta2> you'd better add urlview
<fta2> line breaks are different
<fta2> set smart_wrap
<asac> fta2: smart_wrap?
<fta2> or just unset markers
<asac> fta2: atm all long lines have "+" at the end
<asac> i dont want that anymore ;)
<fta2>   3.113. markers
<fta2>    Type: boolean
<fta2>    Default: yes
<fta2>    Controls the display of wrapped lines in the internal pager. If set, a
<fta2>    ``+'' marker is displayed at the beginning of wrapped lines. Also see the
<fta2>    ``$smart_wrap'' variable.
<fta2>   3.261. smart_wrap
<fta2>    Type: boolean
<fta2>    Default: yes
<fta2>    Controls the display of lines longer than the screen width in the internal
<fta2>    pager. If set, long lines are wrapped at a word boundary. If unset, lines
<fta2>    are simply wrapped at the screen edge. Also see the ``$markers'' variable.
<asac> yeah
<asac> so smart_wrap=no
<asac> and markers=no
<asac> great
<asac> hmm
<asac> actually lets try only markers
<asac> i like if line break is done for words
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53157/
<asac> fta2: i think we should really add the sensible-/x-www-/gnome-www- browser alternatives
<asac> hmm ... at least the gnome- one is missing
<armin76> bumb
<fta2> armin76, ?
<asac> fta2: hmm ... x-www-browser has firefox-3.0 as alternative, but not /usr/bin/firefox
<asac> gnome-www-browser doesnt have any ffox
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 02 2008, 14:14:46 - Next meeting: MOTU Team in 21 hours 45 minutes
<bdmurray> asac: with network manager should both my wired and wireless interfaces have IP addresses?
<asac> bdmurray: in some cases yes
<asac> bdmurray: do you have problems with that in your setup?
<bdmurray> asac: I only have one default route, which seems right, however I saw traffic to internet going through both interfaces.
<asac> bdmurray: ok.
<asac> bdmurray: thats expected behaviour according to the NM maintainer
<asac> i will try to talk to him again and see why he thinks thats not problematic
<bdmurray> I think its problematic, it was quite slow
<asac> bdmurray: please file a bug with the ifconfig and route -n output attached
<asac> (at the time its problematic)
<bdmurray> asac: would tcpdumps help too?
<asac> bdmurray: well. the routing table should be enough
<asac> bdmurray: if the routing table is good, but you still get packet loss its really on low level
<asac> maybe we need tcpcump then
<asac> bdmurray: do both interfaces connect to same subnet?
<bdmurray> asac: yes, both interfaces are on the same subnet
<bdmurray> asac: bug 277063 looks similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277063 in network-manager "Wired and wireless connection to the same router cause confusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277063
<asac> bdmurray: so thats similar
<asac> e.g. first it works
<asac> but repluggin wired causes package loss?
<asac> how does the routing table look like after replugging then?
<bdmurray> I believe I had the ethernet cable connected when booting
<bdmurray> Yeah, they were both connected on boot and I have the issue
<asac> james_w: i need your help ;)
<asac> are you still on?
<asac> s/help/advise/
<james_w> hey asac, I need to cook shortly, but I have a few minutes
<asac> james_w: i wonder how well rebase works in bzr?
<asac> i looked at loom but i think that isnt made for me :(
<james_w> have you tried bzr-rebase?
<asac> james_w: no thats the next thing i will do ;)
<asac> james_w: how is the performance?
<james_w> no idea, I've never used it
<asac> james_w: ok. now i have the real question :)
<asac> james_w: the nm packaging branch is full source branch which i regularly merge a branch i used to develop a ubuntu feature
<asac> james_w: now almost everything is upstream of that and i would like to stop using that branch ... and instead use the real trunk branch
<asac> so:
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/network-manager/main
<asac> thats the upstream branch
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/network-manager/main.eni
<asac> thats the branch i used to develop the feature
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu.0.7
<asac> thats the packaging branch
<asac> usually i merged the vcs-import branch into main.eni
<asac> and from there into ubuntu.0.7
<asac> looking back probably a bad thing
<asac> is there any way i can directly merge from vcs-import into the packaging branch?
<asac> maybe by first making the vcs-import branch and the main.eni branch identical?
<james_w> does just "bzr merge lp:~vcs-imports/network-manager/main" not work for you?
<asac> e.g. bzr diff vcs-import main.eni | patch -p0 -R
<asac> i think i had problems with that in the paste ... e.g. getting conflicts
<asac> past
<asac> let me check ;)
<asac> hmm ... all fine :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> ;)
<asac> james_w: ^^
<james_w> no problem :-)
<james_w> I've got to eat something now
<asac> but i guess i should first eliminate any diff on main.eni ... merge that and the continue to go directlry from vcs
<james_w> I'll be around later if you run in to any hiccups
<asac> yeah
<asac> enjoy
<asac_> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 02 2008, 20:28:49 - Next meeting: MOTU Team in 15 hours 31 minutes
<asac_> ok i guess today wont be any luck here
<asac_> no connection last longer than 1 minute :(
<asac_> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 02 2008, 20:29:41 - Next meeting: MOTU Team in 15 hours 30 minutes
<asac_> yay ... i was here for 2 times ;)
<asac_> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 02 2008, 20:30:16 - Next meeting: MOTU Team in 15 hours 29 minutes
<asac_> stable?
<asac_> :)
 * asac_ stares at the yahoo.de pings ;)
<Nafallo> asac_: srsly? :-)
<asac_> at least my router has a new firmware now ;)
<asac_> Nafallo: yeah ;) ... that caused me a heart attach
<asac_> almost
 * Nafallo bets this new firmware didn't include NetworkManager and that's why things got stable ;-)
<asac_> i uploaded new firmware ... doc says: "dont touch anything until thats finished (2 minutes)
<asac_> i waited for 20 minutes ... the "not-ready" sign still blinking
<asac_> then i pulled the power plug ... expecting that my router would be dead
<asac_> but it wasnt ;)
<asac_> it came up and had the new firmware version :-D
<asac_> Nafallo: i have good news for your ... NM will allow you to change your hostname again ;)
<Nafallo> ehrm. whatnow?
<Nafallo> does that mean I need to stab the damn thing?
<asac_> Nafallo: if all goes well it will use the "right" way when /etc/hostname is empty
<Nafallo> ah.
<asac_> :)
<Nafallo> and /etc/hostname will NEVER EVER EVAR(!!) be empty!!!
<asac_> Nafallo: but the death-grip patch will get removed :) ... so be prepared that eventually your hostname flips around (i hope not)
<asac_> Nafallo: well ... in the end you can use NM gui to make it empty ;)
 * Nafallo stabs NM gui
<asac_> e.g. Hostname ([ ] check here to automagically guess hostname)
<Nafallo> yea. cause NetworkManager doesn't want to get into Gnome, so they do things not to be user-friendly
<asac_> hehe
<Nafallo> srsly. crack is not good for programmers.
<asac_> NM tried to be user-friendly for < 0.7 ... everybody bashed NM for that ;)
<asac_> now it people get what they deserve :-D
<sebner> asac_: NM just *rocks* :)
<asac_> i agree
 * asac_ asac-the-nm-rocker
<asac-the-nm-rock> ;)
<asac-the-nm-rock> i cant use that long nick :)
 * nm-rocker is here
<sebner> nm-rocker: what about: "asach-nm-hero" ;)
<asac> oh no
<asac> keepnick didnt like my new name ;)
<Nafallo> good
<Nafallo> 21:37 < Nafallo> srsly. crack is not good for programmers.
<Nafallo> :-P
<asac> james_w: do you know anything about loom?
<asac> hmm ... maybe all this doesnt make sense and i should rather go back to bzr managed quilt :(
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> asac: dude... I'm not going to quote myself quoting myself ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: do you guys use bzr for anything?
 * asac loomifies NM
<sebner> quoting myself quoting myself is a little bit schizophrenic :D
<asac> james_w: ok. all fine. now i wonder about something like debcommit ... just parsing upstream ChangeLog changes ;)
<asac> bzr commit -F ChangeLog wasnt that a create idea ;)
<bdmurray> asac: I've updated bug 277063 a bit and assigned it to you.  Did you want to be assigned or subscribed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277063 in network-manager "Wired and wireless connection to the same router cause confusion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277063
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> oh
<asac> bdmurray: subscribed is better
<bdmurray> asac: okay, I'll switch it
<asac> bdmurray: what is about "before"?
<asac> does it work before repluggin?
<[reed]> asac: so, should I upgrade one of my laptops to 8.10 beta?
<[reed]> or wait a week?
<asac> [reed]: look at your hardware.
<asac> [reed]: if you have hw of bug 263555 you would end up without networking
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<asac> (we blacklist that module for obvious reasons)
<asac> [reed]: wifi would work though .... but at best wait for the beta announcement and read through the errata
<asac> if those things are something that hit you
<[reed]> beta has been announced
<asac> i use intrepid happily ;)
<asac> oh :-D
<bdmurray> asac: it works with both connected at initial boot, works after disconnecting wired, fails after reconnecting wired
<asac> bdmurray: ok could youplease attach the same info (except daemon.log) to the bug for "before"?
 * asac opens planet
<bdmurray> asac: ping, route and the packet traces with both wired and wireless connected?
<asac> yeah
<bdmurray> alright, will do
<asac> thx
<asac> [reed]: do you know if the image zoom pixelated bug (EXTEND_PAD in pixmaN) is fixed trunk?
<fta_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18142550/error.jpg
<fta_> from bug 154749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154749 in seamonkey "seamonkey installer bin will not oper in ubuntu desktop ver 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154749
<asac> fta: nothing works for me here :(
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 02 2008, 22:11:06 - Next meeting: MOTU Team in 13 hours 48 minutes
<asac> hmm ... online
<fta> eh?
<fta> jdstrand, any progress with sm 1.1.12 on hardy?
<jdstrand> fta: I asked in the bug for someone to comment on the testing done
<fta> oh
<jdstrand> once I have that, I'll process it
<fta> i think asac tested it, of course, i did too
<fta> asac, could you please comment on the bug?
<asac> fta: dont have a bug id
<asac> ;)
<fta> bug 276437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276437 in seamonkey "security upgrade of seamonkey 1.1.12" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276437
<asac> done
<jdstrand> tahnks! I'll get it uploaded
<jdstrand> thanks even...
<fta> thanks too
<bdmurray> asac: I've added the files you wanted to bug 277063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277063 in network-manager "Wired and wireless connection to the same router cause confusion" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277063
<[reed]> asac: uh, network manager isn't loading?
 * [reed] is confuse
<[reed]> d
<[reed]> I'm on intrepid, yet I have no network at all
<[reed]> :(
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> it seems to be running
<[reed]> no applet, though
<asac> [reed]: upgraded?
<asac> rebooted?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> yes
<asac> [reed]: applet process running?
<[reed]> what's it called?
<asac> nm-applet
<[reed]> no
<asac> [reed]: try to start it from command line
<asac> and see if it crashes or something
<[reed]> it started, but it isn't seeing my wired connection, nor is it seeing the VPNs I had
<asac> [reed]: what does it see?
<asac> automatic wired?
<[reed]> no, it only shows "Wireless Networks"
<asac> [reed]: so do you have a wired interface?
<[reed]> ifconfig only shows lo, wlan0 and wmaster0-00
<[reed]> I have an ethernet cable plugged into the ethernet port, and the lights are a blinkin', but NM isn't noticing :(
<[reed]> and nm-applet just dumped core
<fta> (i removed nm today on hardy, it prevented gnome to start (so i had X with just a wallpaper) and it made all my console blink. going back to static ip solved it all)
<asac> [reed]: for i in `hal-find-by-capability --capability net`; do lshal -u $i; done
<asac> [reed]: is your wired interface in there?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> two udi things
<[reed]> both wlan
<asac> thats the cause then
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> uh, so
<asac> is it in lspci
<[reed]> how do I fix?
<asac> [reed]: you know which chipset you are using?
<[reed]> I see: "Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)"
<asac> [reed]: 23:32 < asac> [reed]: if you have hw of bug 263555 you would end up without networking
<[reed]> asac: not off the top of my head, no... it's a ThinkPad X61
<asac> 23:33 < ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk"  [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<asac> [reed]: is that your card?
<asac> [reed]: in that case the driver is blacklisted :(
<asac> until the next kernel upload afaict
<[reed]> "I was really shocked to see that it took more than one day between the Issue becoming apparent and the warning being placed on the website. This is a very serious issue and can cause severe damage on really expensive hardware (i.e. most recent Lenovo Thinkpads like the X200, X301, T400, T500 and so on)."
<[reed]> don't see mine listed
<[reed]> don't you have a ThinkPad?
<[reed]> knew I shouldn't have upgraded this laptop
<[reed]> now I can't get on wired or wifi
<asac> no wifi?
<asac> why that?
<[reed]> nm-applet core dumped!
<asac> [reed]: have you tried more than once?
<[reed]> attempting now
<[reed]> nope
<[reed]> network is 802.1x
<[reed]> won't connect
<[reed]> :/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-03
<asac> 802.1x?
<[reed]> yes
<asac> WPA-EAP?
<[reed]> yes
<asac> [reed]: but it asked your for secrets and stuff like that right?
<[reed]> yes
<asac> [reed]: is the connection in connection-editor?
<asac> right mouse click -> connection editior
<[reed]> +yes
<asac> [reed]: how does it fail to connect?
<[reed]> "association took too long"
<[reed]> "disassociating by local choice (reason=3)"
<asac> urgh
<asac> i saw that today in the NM channel
<asac> http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1629
<ubottu> www.intellinuxwireless.org bug 1629 in others "iwl3945 disassociates from AP continuously" [Normal,Assigned]
<asac> [reed]: look at the modinfo output of iwl4965
<asac> disable_hw_scan is an option
<asac> you could try to
<asac> modprobe -r -v iwl4965
<asac> and modprobe -v iwl4965 disable_hw_scan=1
<asac> and see if thats better
<asac> [reed]: you could also see how bad thing go when you boot the old hardy kernel :/
<[reed]> that didn't work
<[reed]> I was able to connect to another network
<[reed]> that forces VPN use
<[reed]> so, I used vpnc
<[reed]> and got connected
<[reed]> lame lame
<[reed]> both my wired and wifi messed up
<[reed]> :(
<asac> hey
<asac> i told you about the wired thing ;)
<[reed]> I did `dmesg | grep "e1000"`
<asac> wifi is a bug i have only remotely heard off
<[reed]> but didn't see anything!
<[reed]> :(
<asac> damn
<asac> and i didnt assume that you have EAP ;)
<asac> [reed]: so at least vpnc works ;)
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> it's just slow
<[reed]> :(
<asac> [reed]: but configuration was not properly migrated you said right?
<[reed]> correct
<[reed]> nothing was migrated
<[reed]> at all
<[reed]> no wifi networks, no VPN
<asac> [reed]: nothing?
<[reed]> nothing
<asac> [reed]: can you file a bug with that and put the output of gconftool-2 -R /system/networking there?
<asac> or give me that output and i file a bug ;)
<[reed]> run that as me or as root?
<asac> [reed]: as you
<asac> 0.6 settings where all user-session settings
<asac> [reed]: you can now make system connections in 0.7 ... also configure static IPs and stuff like that
<asac> in general a win
<asac> of course the kernel is a show-stopper :/
<asac> personally i wouldnt have released beta with e1000 disabled :/
<[reed]> the gconftool-2 stuff shows me my info
<[reed]> hardy info
<asac> [reed]: yes. the old settings are at some path and the intrepid connections are under another halfd
<asac> e.g /system/networking/connections... thats 0.7
<asac> everything else is 0.6 and should have been moved to connections
<asac> by the applet
<asac> actually the applet is supposed to migrate things on every run
<asac> so if you are struck by a bug, chances are good that they get migrated later
<[reed]> ok, let me anonymize this
<[reed]> too much personal stuff in this output :)
<asac> there shouldnt be any secrets in it
<asac>  yeah
<asac> of course depends on the level of "privacy" one finds appropriate ;)
<asac> but yeah. if you move around it can probably accumulate quite a lot of data ;)
<asac> [reed]: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/258354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258354 in network-manager-applet "[0.7] nm-applet crash in nm_gconf_migrate_0_6_connections on first login with 0.7" [Undecided,New]
<asac> maybe you got struck by that?
<asac> (when nm-applet wasnt there)
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> possible
<asac> [reed]: which exact package version are you using?
<asac> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l network-manager-applet
<asac> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l network-manager
<asac> err
<asac> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l network-manager-gnome
<asac> ;)
<asac> not applet
<[reed]> reed.pastebin.mozilla.org/546491
<asac> [reed]: ok. updated the bug.
<saivann> asac : I added a milestone for bug 153739 so it get to your attention
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153739 in firefox "Firefox opens under top gnome-panel in intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153739
<pwnguin> is it just me or did slashdot tank on rendering?
<[reed]> asac: bug 277403 -- have you all not been backporting fixing?
<[reed]> fixes*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277403 in firefox "Firefox-3.0 in Gutsy has multiple open security vulnerabilities and should be updated or removed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277403
<armin76> bad asac
<gnomefreak> asac: you around for a sec?
<gnomefreak> i know your "off" today
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ;)
<asac> pub holiday :-D
<asac> have to catch on so many things that i should really shutdown my system ;)
<sebner> asac: somebody have to kick you ;)
<sebner> *has
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox last update slowed down
<gnomefreak> ive noticed a small difference on att site but someone else just brought it up. but i need a translation
<gnomefreak> wann gibts denn mal eine unvermurkste version davon, die nicht staendig
<asac> sebner: lol ... yeah i need to kick myself to do my tax declaration for instance
<gnomefreak> nur dumm abkackt?
<gnomefreak> da funktioniert ja der mickeyschiss-indernett-explodierer ja noch besser
<asac> otherwise i will end up in prison at some point :-D
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a rant: means:
<sebner> asac: well a good oportunity to be offline then :P
<asac> will there ever be a version of this that works ;)
<gnomefreak> damn i hate to send that through but i will
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<sebner> gnomefreak: denglish boy :P
<asac> gnomefreak: no dont let that through
<asac> if its a mailing list blog
<asac> err message
<asac> i mean we only accept english text
<asac> if it gets through no problem ... but otherwise it should get trashed ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<asac> last sentence reads: "even the mickey-shit internet exploder is better than this crap" :)
<sebner> IE with wine \o/
<gnomefreak> i discarded it
<gnomefreak> i need to figure out failure to build on 0.9 maybe this weekend
<gnomefreak> im gone for a while
<fta> http://www.alice-dsl.net/towolf/cairo/
<jdstrand> fta: hi!
<jdstrand> fta: can you tell me more about nss-fips in your seamonkey update?
<jdstrand> this almost 632000 debdiff raised my eyebrows :)
<jdstrand> 632000 line
<fta> jdstrand, nss is unrelated, this is just a work-in-progress from asac, only living in my ppa. you can just ignore that, it has nothing to do with hardy or intrepid
<fta> jdstrand, yes, i know the diff is huge. there are so many CVEs in there :P
<jdstrand> fta: but you changed 80_security_build.patch to reger to it
<jdstrand> fta: 95% (or more) is the nss-fips stuff
<jdstrand> s/reger/refer/
<fta> jdstrand, eh??
<jdstrand> +       $(MAKE) -C $(topsrcdir)/security/nss-fips/lib $(DEFAULT_GMAKE_FLAGS) export
<jdstrand> ...
<fta> jdstrand, 80_security_build.patch is from debian, it is still valid. i just had to refresh it because one of the changes from upstream touched the context of this debian patch so it created a reject. nothing to worry about, this is regular packaging work
<jdstrand> fta: I understand that, but the 'regular patching work' is now compiling nss-fips, which you told me to ignore, so I am confused
<fta> hmm, let me have a closer look
<fta> jdstrand, http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsblame.cgi?file=mozilla/security/manager/Makefile.in&rev=1.57.4.6
<fta> this is mozilla bug 419030
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 419030 in Build Config "FF2 should pick up NSS fixes, but keep the FIPS approved softoken module" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419030
<jdstrand> okay... it just gives me pause to upload 600,000 lines of new code in a -security update
<jdstrand> asac: ^^ can you comment?
<fta> jdstrand, i guess the same code went into the security update of ff2
<fta> this bug says fixed1.8.1.15, verified1.8.1.15, so we have it in firefox-2 >= 2.0.0.15
<fta> than in the latest thunderbird
<jdstrand> fta: I'm not opposed to having it there, I just want to know what it is, and if compiling all that new code for (apparently) 1 bug is required
<jdstrand> either way, I updated the bug report, so it's documented
<fta> jdstrand, comments added
<jdstrand> thanks
<asac> jdstrand: nss?
<asac> jdstrand: i will take care of that
<asac> jdstrand: we have to push that through security .... or -updates
<asac> 600k new code?
<asac> sounds wrong
<asac> nss doesnt even have that much code
<jdstrand> asac: basically-- the debdiff is almost 632,000 lines, with the vast majority being new files in nss-fips
<fta> just one thing, the nss sources are included, but we use system nss, so we don't build the one inside ff/tb/sm
<fta> so it's in the debdiff but not used
<fta> asac, i let you handle that, i have to go do some shopping, be back later
<asac> jdstrand: what is this about? nss in gutsy?
<jdstrand> fta, asac: that sounds fine, but with the changes in 80_security_build, I wasn't sure they weren't really being used
<jdstrand> asac: the seamonkey update for hardy
<jdstrand> bug #276437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276437 in seamonkey "security upgrade of seamonkey 1.1.12" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276437
<asac> jdstrand: simple: look in rules ... there is --with-system-nss/nsp
<asac> r
<asac> in that case its not used
<asac> jdstrand: but we have to look into updating system-nss
<asac> at some point
<jdstrand> asac: ok, so you're saying that while we updated the 80_security_build to play with Makefiles to build nss-fips, we are ok because we use system nss
<asac> jdstrand: yes. that patch is obsolete
<asac> jdstrand: we just didnt drop it in hardy (most likely nobody reviewed the patches)
<jdstrand> asac: obsolete for Ubuntu, or everyone? (I don't understand why it's there and we're fiddling with it)
<asac> jdstrand: its obsolete for those builds that use system-nspr/nss
<asac> jdstrand: which we started to do in gutsy iirc
<jdstrand> asac: ok. good enough for me. thanks for the clarification :)
<asac> jdstrand: at least for ffox and tbird ... might be that gutsy iceape still uses in-source
<asac> jdstrand: but in hardy seamonkey uses system-nspr/nss
<asac> jdstrand: to be sure just look in rules. if it has --with-system-nspr/nss then this patch is carried around for nothing
<jdstrand> asac: I am, and I'm going to look at the build before uploading
<asac> jdstrand: yeah
<jdstrand> but now I know what to look for :)
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. you can also look if seamonkey ships any libnss/nspr binaries
 * jdstrand nods
<asac> jdstrand: might be that we ship links. but the real binaries should be those from the system-nss
<asac> nspr
<fta> jdstrand, fta@ix:~ $ wget -qO- http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18102739/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.seamonkey_1.1.12%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz | gzip -dc | grep -c nss-fips
<fta> 0
<fta> not built
<fta> jdstrand, ^^, the only part of nss that is always built is security/manager/* but neither security/nss nor the new security/nss-fips
<fta> because of system-nss
<fta> [reed], regression with font rendering in trunk between hg20080926r19786 and hg20081001r20062
 * Nafallo gives fta zgrep
<fta> Nafallo, i know :)  but on some of my boxes, zgrep is missing, same as gunzip, so gzip is always safer
<Nafallo> :-)
<jdstrand> fta: cool, thanks
<fta> [reed], it also crashes a lot (hg20081001r20062). rebuilding to get symbols
<lonejack> hi, I'm working on ubuntu. My firefox doesn't allow me to change some inputs on about:config. That is, it's possible to to change them buy the change remain only until firefox isn't closed. Can somebody help me?
<lonejack> In order to be precise(if this cna help you), my /home/ hasn't  been created during system installation. It comes from my previous installation...
<Lns> lonejack: did you try removing your ~/.mozilla directory and starting over? It's probably a configuration problem if your old ~/.mozilla came from a different install.
<lonejack> Lns: I try
<lonejack> Lns: prob solved but I had to reinstall all my components...
<Lns> lonejack: you might be able to cherry-pick things such as bookmarks and password lists - are you using FF 3 or 2?
<fta> never *remove* you .mozilla dir, rename it
<fta> youR
<Lns> lonejack: Many times, especially between different versions, you have to remove your user-level config and start over - and put things back in place afterwards
<Lns> fta: yes..unless your current .mozilla is already a test config/etc
<fta> Lns, well it's not a good advice anyway, user may loose important data. it's better to ask for a test with a blank profile first, we have a page on the wiki describing that
<Lns> fta: well it'd seem pretty pointless to keep all sorts of "test" configs when you know you're working with something specific
<Lns> as a general rule of computing, you should never delete anything unless you are sure you don't need anything in it
<fta> i think it's clear lonejack said his home dir is not a test dir
<lonejack> fta: thank you for your kindness. Yeah it was better to save all my info.... anyway in a hour I'll solve. Thank you
<Lns> fta: i wasn't talking about lonejack's situation specifically...sorry, I guess I just assumed that he would know not to delete stuff that has important data in it.. "remove" was probably a bad choice of words
<lonejack> hey, what's the url of the wiki mentioned?
<lonejack> thx
<fta> recommended procedure is there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<lonejack> fta:ok
<fta> [reed], asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/53515/
<fta> [reed], another crash trying to move tabs across
<[reed]> fta: known
<fta> [reed], i guessed so, fixed ?
<[reed]> fta: let me get the bug
<fta> [reed], which one btw ? the tab one or the nss one ?
<fta> hm, the font rendering regression is still there
<fta> [reed], the tab crash is still there with latest trunk
<[reed]> mozilla bug 458048
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458048 in Drag and Drop "Drag & Drop of tabs crashing browser with new API [@ nsINode::GetCurrentDoc() ]" [Blocker,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458048
<fta> thx
<fta> [reed], do i need to post my stack trace? or is the problem already fully understood?
<[reed]> fta: you could test if the patch in mozilla bug 454324 fixes it
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 454324 in Drag and Drop "Crash when selection-less items are dragged [@ nsINode::GetCurrentDoc() ]" [Blocker,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454324
<fta> [reed], next comment reads "That patch is wallpaper in presshell over what looks to me like serious bustage elsewhere."
<fta> so doesn't seem worth it
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> it's a beta blocker
<[reed]> so, it'll get fixed
<[reed]> asac/fta: bug 277403 -- have you all not been backporting fixes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277403 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 in Gutsy has multiple open security vulnerabilities and should be updated or removed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277403
<fta> ok, i'll try to track my font rendering regression then
<fta> [reed], it's in main, i can't do it
<fta> and it's time consuming :S
<[reed]> "In Gutsy, firefox-3.0 is in Universe"
<fta> oh, right ;)
<fta> lol http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936887
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-04
<directhex> guys, do all browsers on ubuntu sharing a common XUL version look in a common folder for plugins? e.g. will all of them look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<asac> [reed]: ffox 3.0 in gutsy isnt firefox 3 ... its granparadiso.
<asac> directhex: if you package things up, use /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins ... if you want to write a custom installer use the dir you suggested
<directhex> asac, so *all* xul-based browsers on ubuntu will look in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins?
<asac> directhex: all xul-1.9-or-later based applications ... yes
<asac> (not only browsers)
<directhex> asac, okay, good. and that applies on debian too? i know their xul stack differs a little
<MechtiIde> asac hello
<MechtiIde> when can we expect lightning 0.9 for Deb and Ubuntu?
<asac> directhex: debian does their own thing. we have been first with all this ... the intentionally broke things to make our life harder
<asac> directhex: but debian doesnt really try to seriously maintain this
<asac> directhex: they even want to cancel security support. which basically means that hopefully they wont include xulrunner or iceweasel at all - but probably they will do anyway and just dont care that the xulrunner maintainer doesnt care about security
<directhex> i'm not enormously fussed about the politics, i just want to prepare the best package i can. preferably without the rather bulky debian/links in the current source package
<asac> directhex: which package?
<directhex> asac, moonlight, the open-source implementation of microsoft silverlight. marillat has made an initial package without asking anyone on the pkg-mono team if they had anything to offer, i'd like to fix up what he's done & get it into debian, and from there, jaunty.
<asac> directhex: ok. put it where you want then ... mozilla.plugins will probably work too
<asac> directhex: what license is moonlight?
<directhex> http://anonsvn.mono-project.com/viewvc/trunk/moon/LICENSE?revision=112447&view=markup
<directhex> i.e. mostly lgpl2, some mit/x11, ms-pl
<asac> its a mess license
<asac> "no later" + everything that interfaces with other licenses becomes that license
<asac> also you can buy other rights from novell
<asac> so either i can make this GPLv3 or later by just changing the code to use GPLv3 bits
<asac> or its a complete mess :)
<asac> directhex: is there a spec for this silverlight thing? how did mono figure out how to code this?
<directhex> applying text on http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/bb188743.aspx to lessons learnt from mono, i think. i think they got a basic implementation running within 3 weeks. #mono on gimpnet can better answer history lesson questions
<directhex> and i think about a year ago MS started providing detailed specs & test suites to novell
<directhex> from what i hear, it's also been suggested more than once that MS get the spec submitted to ISO/ECMA. but that kind of thing takes time
<asac> directhex: ok thanks
<asac> directhex: can you put that plugin in a ppa?
<asac> directhex: could you please add the Npp-* headers to the binary plugin package control?
<asac> directhex: look in gnash or other plugins we ship
<directhex> asac, yes, i can, it'll go into my mono PPA  - but i want to clean it up a little first. an inital version is already in debian-multimedia, but needs tweaking
<asac> directhex: with those Npp-* headers the plugin package will be automatically picked up by the plugin finder wizard of firefox
<directhex> asac, oh, that's clever. thanks for the tip!
<asac> directhex: how high is the likelyhood that the silverlight files will actually be playable on linux/mono/moonlight?
<asac> is that supposed to be 100% compatible?
<directhex> asac, this likely: http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/00-single/moonlight.png
<directhex> asac, it's totally a work in progress, but it's heading towards 100% much much faster than, say, gnash
<asac> directhex: ok.
<directhex> asac, i have a fair few people using my PPA - though only 2 of the packages right now aren't just simple backports - http://directhex.mfgames.com/hardy.html
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-05
<directhex> ping, anyone awake who understands Xb-Npp-Applications?
<asac> directhex: yes. those are the app ids that the plugin is deployed to
<asac> (by the package)
<directhex> asac, yeah, so i see. i thought it was plugin-specific not browser-specific
<directhex> i have 1 more lintian error to eliminate
<directhex> asac, i know xulrunner-addons is correct for ubuntu, but i'm a big fan of syncing rather than merging. does everything check /usr/lib/mozilla on ubuntu?
<directhex> seems FF does
<directhex> anyway, package is in alioth now, it can see some testing
<fta> hi
 * sebner winks fta 
<fta> [reed], i've cornered the font regression in ff3.1
<fta> between r19805 and r19820
<fta> either mozilla bug 454730 or mozilla bug 385263
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 454730 in Startup and Profile System "Move shutdown of GTK's fontmap from gfxPlatformGtk to nsAppRunner" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454730
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 385263 in GFX: Thebes "[pango] we call FT_Open_Face twice per font" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385263
<fta> well, most probably 385263
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/25ca781361ed
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/406819ca370c
<fta> (stupid revision hashes)
<[reed]> fta: is there a bug open on it?
<fta> no idea
<[reed]> doesn't look like it
<[reed]> ok, please file it, mark it as blocking 385263, request blocking1.9.1, cc me, :karlt, :roc, :vlad
<[reed]> and include screenshots
<fta> it clearly regressed on ubuntu with system cairo 1.7.6 (and the lcd subpixel filter)
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> what cairo is in Firefox now?
<[reed]> might just have to either upgrade system cairo or turn cairo off
<[reed]> turn system cairo off, I mean
<fta>   cairo (1.7.4-136-g5ea2555)
<fta> so it's a 1.7.6pre
<[reed]> hmm, file it then
<[reed]> and explain that
<[reed]> see what vlad says
<fta> [reed], ok, will do. see by yourself: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/font-regression.png
<[reed]> ew
<armin76> blame asac
<fta> [reed], which component ?
<[reed]> fta: Core :: GFX: Thebes
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> maybe
<[reed]> if it's cairo related
<fta> [reed], are you :reed?
<[reed]> yes
<fta> [reed], mozilla bug 458612
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in GFX: Thebes "Font regression using system cairo" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<fta> hm, the attachement is not there
<[reed]> attach it again
<fta> 'The bug was created successfully, but attachment creation failed. Please add your attachment by clicking the "Create a New Attachment" link below. '
<fta> description
<directhex> who feels like build/testing http://retro.apebox.org/moon/ ?
<asac> omg
<asac> i made it
<asac> tax declaration :(
<asac> definitly my personal nightmare ;)
<fta> asac, i kind of know the feeling
<fta> but for me, it's in 6 months
<rzr> java ?
<rzr> in france the service is based on a java applet w/ native lib
<fta> this year was the 1st year i failed to complete my taxes on linux
<fta> the very last step failed, the signing applet
<fta> (in france)
<rzr> i managed all times
<rzr> but it took me time
<fta> i'm always in a hurry
<fta> last minute thing
<rzr> http://rzr.online.fr/q/java.fr
<fta> so it was just a problem with libnssdbm3.so ?
<rzr> et des paths manquants
<fta> si c'est ca, c'est à cause de debian, le /usr/lib/nss vient de là.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-28
<EruditeHermit> hey
<asac> hi
<EruditeHermit> hi
<asac> hi EruditeHermit
<EruditeHermit> asac, hi
<EruditeHermit> asac, you wouldn't happen to know if there is a ppa for gnash 0.8.6 would you?
<EruditeHermit> can't find one by googling
<asac> EruditeHermit: nope. usually gnash folks talked to me about release etc. they didnt this time so i didnt do it yet
<EruditeHermit> ah
<EruditeHermit> will it end up in karmic do you think?
<EruditeHermit> or will it miss it
<asac> pretty sure...yes
<EruditeHermit> cool
<EruditeHermit> have you played around with it at all?
<asac> not yet ;)
<asac> lp:~gnash/gnash/ubuntu
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> what does that mean?
<asac> that it needs to be done there ;)
<EruditeHermit> lp is launchpad?
<asac> yes
<EruditeHermit> ~gnash/gnash/ubuntu is a ppa?
<asac> bzr branch lp:~gnash/gnash/ubuntu
<EruditeHermit> ah, I have to read up on bazaar
<EruditeHermit> well, nice to know
<EruditeHermit> when do you think you'll get around to it?
<asac> this week
<EruditeHermit> cool
<EruditeHermit> i'll check back friday or saturday I guess
<EruditeHermit> thanks for the info and for packaging it
<asac> sure
<asac> np
<asac> feel free to bug me in the middle for the week again
<asac> jdstrand: for the cherry pick about not enabling upgraders aa
<asac> jdstrand: is that version test accurate enough?
<asac> if dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 || echo "$2" | egrep -q '(9.04|8.10|8.04)' ; then
<asac> most users will have $2 = ""
<asac> hmm
<asac> thta seems to trigger the first dpkg
<EruditeHermit> asac, ok i'll check in mid week
<asac> tzhx
<EruditeHermit> gnight for now
<EruditeHermit> good day to you in europe
<asac> kenvandine: uploaded bindwood
<asac> kenvandine: please bug the RMs if you want to get that in
<fta> asac, google complained about bug 262723 introducing a 200ms+ regression (chromium startup time) on hardy when gtk theme is enabled. could we fix that in hardy onward?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262723 in human-icon-theme "Gnome and Human icon themes do not contain icon caches" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262723
<fta> see #9
<asac> asking seb
<asac> commented
<asac> based on -desktop
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/276601/
<asac> well... on the other side its about 200ms ;)
<jdstrand> asac: if $2 is "", then "" is less than 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu3, which will disable the profile (as intended)
<asac> jdstrand: already uploaded ;)
<fta> asac, because of that, they are not enabling the gtk themes by default
<fta> asac, and 200ms is just the value i have on the top of my head, maybe it's worse, i need to check
<asac> they said 200ms in the bug
<asac> cyphermox: about the connman merge request
<asac> cyphermox: i think we should not do the copy of scripts/connman to debian/...
<asac> afaik we already install it to the right places, right?
<asac> i think we should use --onlyscripts
<asac> for dh_installinit ... maybe check if that works
<mac_v> asac: lol , you removed the heart ;)
<mac_v> nm is now not showing love :(
<asac> hehe
<cyphermox> asac: got it, but I could only start to look at that wednesday :/
<cyphermox> I'll be on vacation starting wednesday, until then I have a new datacenter to bring up live ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> that should be soon enough
<fta> asac, *sigh* that's just one more bug that makes them think we don't care about older distros, even LTS :P
<dpm> asac: we've got a translation template for xulrunner not associated with any distro at https://translations.launchpad.net/xulrunner/1.9.1/+pots/xulrunner. What's that? Shall I disable it?
<asac> dpm: yes. please delete
<dpm> ok, done
<asac> thx
<mac_v> asac: hey , what icon do you think ad-hoc can express better?
<mac_v> can be*
<asac> mac_v: i didnt open the bug ;)
<asac> i just said that its not useless
<mac_v> yeah , i know but getting an idea from you ;)
<asac> i think the current one is o.k (not better)
<asac> it tries to tell users that this AP is not a normal AP, but form a computer
<asac> problem is that noone will understand that
<mac_v> the hi-color one was even worse , it was just a monitor :(
<asac> so if there are ideas how to make something that scares users that would be good
<asac> yeah i know
<mac_v> a skull \o/
<mac_v> ;p
<asac> mac_v: i didnt actually refer to the human icon
<asac> i meant: "its understood that the upstream icon isnt grewat" ;)
<asac> mac_v: a hot potato ;)
<mac_v> asac: i understood
<asac> or a hot computer ;)
<asac> "you might burn yourself"
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> asac: lol! you wanted a tall tower for wwan and i used it and this happens ;) > http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32598429/ad-hoc.png
<asac> i had the lock in mind ;)
<asac> so yeah. seems thats an unfortunatey approach
<mac_v> hm, so i have to do a differnt tower ;)
<asac> mac_v: do you know the upstream one?
<asac> i like it ;)
<mac_v> what upstream one?
<asac> doing something similar using the greyscale approach should be possible
<asac> mac_v: the hicolor
<asac> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/nm-device-wwan.png
<mac_v> oh , like that , but you said that the wwan will also get the signal indicators soon ,
<asac> yes. there are signal rings
<mac_v> so in anticipation i did this ;)
<asac> kiwii did something for that
<asac> let me check what he sent me a few days ago
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/NetworkManagerIcons.tar.gz
<asac> mac_v: ^^
<asac> there is signal strength ... and also technology (letters) overlays
<asac> like U (umts), E (edge), H, G
<mac_v> asac: nice , i get forbidden ;p
<mac_v> that link is only for canonical folks
<asac> really?
<asac> nah
<asac> normally it just works
<asac> one sec
<asac> try agin
<asac> mac_v: ^^
<asac> so the green ones are signal strength 100, 75, 50, 25 and the orange/red one is 00
<mac_v> yeah ,works now :)
<mac_v> hmm, that would not work when an overlay icon is used for greyscale icons :( , the H G E stuff is not a problem
<mac_v> asac: hm...  i could have the signals only on one side ;)
<mac_v> so then the overlay lock wont cover it
<mac_v> asac: so how are the labels for the wwan supposed  , for the signal strengths... or you still have to discuss it ;)
<asac> still have to discuss
<mac_v> :)
<asac> i would think its nm-device-wwan-signal-100 etc.
<asac> like you suggested
<ejat> asac: previously my broadband work .. but a few day lately it wont work :(
<ejat> huawei e106e
 * ejat now in wvdial mode :(
<asac> ejat: did it break right after karmic upgrade or just a few days ago=?
<ejat> a few day ..
<ejat> previously it work fine ..
<asac> ejat: try to downgrade modem-manager please
<asac> to version before
<ejat> but .. ive try my dad huawei .. it seems work .. so now i didnt know how to differentiate/trace :(
<ejat> and sometimes .. if i execute : lsusb
<ejat> its hang ..
<ejat> after plugging the modem usb stick
<ejat> is there any daily build after 20090923 ?
<[reed]> asac: http://twitter.com/asacasa/status/4439008841 -- I read that as "fart too much"
<ejat> i saw at lp build 20090926
<ejat> build fail :)
<asac> haha
<asac> bdmurray: hola. can you add my bugmail account "asacbug" to bugcontrol ... seems my catch all account doesnt catch all the crashes (yet)
<asac> bdmurray: actually i changed my mind ;) ... dont add me there ;)
<asac> jdstrand: would you mind to process network-manger-openconnect on your next archive day? i got a FFe from motu-release, but seems no archive admin ever processed it
<asac> its the same packaging as all the other vpn plugins
<jdstrand> asac: I've made a note of it. my next day is Friday though
<asac> thx
<asac> thats good
<eagles0513875> hey asac
<eagles0513875> av`: pmed me wiht a new channel is that where we taking the discussion now asac
<asac> yeah. i wont go in that channel ;)
<asac> i already told him long ago ;)
<eagles0513875> whats that for any way
<eagles0513875> asac: ill stay where ever u r lol
<asac> eagles0513875: feel free to go there. might even be helpful. its just that i cannot be in more channels ;)
<eagles0513875> i cant either to be honest im already in alot of channels and majority being ubuntu or kubuntu related
<ejat> asac: what is the diff between normal package n -nmt* ?
<ejat> for network-manager-gnome?
<ejat> trying to downgrade it ..
<av`> eagles0513875, asac can't coz he can't add new channels on startup I guess
<av`> eagles0513875, sad to hear stuff like: "i cant either to be honest im already in alot of channels and majority being ubuntu or kubuntu related"
<av`> do whatever you like ;)
<asac> jdstrand:  Sep 26 16:56:03 ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) started...
<asac>  Sep 26 16:56:03 ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) complete.
<asac>  Sep 26 16:56:03 ubuntu kernel: [   58.945323] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<asac>  Sep 26 16:56:03 ubuntu kernel: [   58.945442] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<asac>  Sep 26 16:56:03 ubuntu kernel: [   59.429977] type=1503 audit(1253984163.451:11): operation="open" pid=1829 parent=1663 profile="/sbin/dhclient3" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/rofs/etc/ld.so.cache"
<asac>  Sep 26 16:56:14 ubuntu kernel: [   59.430013] type=1503 audit(1253984163.451:12): operation="open" pid=1829 parent=1663 profile="/sbin/dhclient3" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/rofs/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc-2.10.1.so"
<asac>  Sep 26 16:56:14 ubuntu kernel: [   59.430718] type=1503 audit(1253984163.451:13): operation="open" pid=1829 parent=1663 profile="/sbin/dhclient3" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/rofs/lib/libc-2.10.1.so"
<asac>  Sep 26 16:56:14 ubuntu kernel: [   60.053562] Adding 3911788k swap on /dev/sdb6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911788k
<asac> isnt that fixed in apparmor?
<asac> err in dhclient apparmor policy
<asac> eagles0513875: ~nmt is daily
<jdstrand> asac: apparmor shouldn't be enabled in the installer, cause the paths are all wrong
<jdstrand> asac: that is fallout from apparmor moving to initramfs, and kees should have uploaded a fix for it
<jdstrand> asac: I'm not sure of the status of that fix wrt current CD images. you might ask him
<asac> err. so atm you cannot get dhcp network working?
<asac> will that be fixed for beta
<asac> or can i stop my life instantly?
<jdstrand> asac: I thought it was fixed. you might want to ask kees in #ubuntu-devel if it isn't fixed for you now
<asac> jdstrand: what was the bug?
<jdstrand> apparmor (2.3.1+1403-0ubuntu22) karmic; urgency=low
<jdstrand> * Do not run AppArmor on the LiveCD, again (LP: #131976).
<asac> jdstrand: so what are users that installed like this supposed to do?
<jdstrand> asac: what version of apparmor do you have in your cd image?
<asac> remove everything from /etc/apparmor/... ?
<jdstrand> asac: sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop
<asac> jdstrand: but thats just temporary
<asac> isnt it?
<jdstrand> asac: it isn't a problem after reboot.
<asac> or are you saying its only on livecd?
<asac> not on install?
<jdstrand> /rofs/lib/libc-2.10.1.so
<jdstrand> that is a live cd install path ^
<jdstrand> */rofs/*
<asac> kk
<asac> bug 417719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417719 in network-manager "Disconnected static wired network initially treated as connected" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417719
<asac> mac_v: have a link to the new icon?
<mac_v> asac: just a sec
<asac> thx
<mac_v> asac: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/nm-adhoc.svg
<mac_v> i was talking to mat , and he says that icon can be a separate icon too :( , and not use the device icon , but instead an icon which signifies a security warning
<asac> i like that adhoc thing
<asac> i will check with upstream what to do in general
<asac> its not purely security
<asac> partly
<asac> and partly its that its really special
<mac_v> i agree , but have the device icon doesnt signify anything to the user
<mac_v> having*
<asac> as you the one you made is ok
<asac> attention ... signal is from computer ;)
<mac_v> :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe even a head or something
<asac> so you see its something run by individuals
<asac> though there are also printers with adhoc networks etc.
<mac_v> asac: like this >  http://www.iconfinder.net/icondetails/15216/128/?q=thief
<asac> heh
<asac> no. i meant more a small head behind the monitor
<asac> so you see that thing is owned by a person (in most cases)
<asac> but the thief is nice too ;)
<mac_v> oh....but either way the device icon used there is a problem
<asac> well. thats the other bug ;)
<asac> if that icon is used for status at least
 * mac_v feels nm is too buggy.  ;p 
<mac_v> atleast regarding icons ;)
<asac> welll. its really about minimizing duplication i am sure
<asac> similar to gnome-bluetooth
<asac> noone would think about using differnt icons for differnt locations
<mac_v> if its using the *notification* area , it needs to be a different label...
<mac_v> rather than just an icon of the app
<mac_v> it should notify something
<asac> who says that?
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> asac: what is the use of just having the app icon displayed?
<asac> if it matches what you want to display thats natural
<asac> and noone complained in the past - so doesnt feel that odd ;)
<mac_v> no cared for UI , thats the main issue
<mac_v> devs just did what they felt ;)
<mac_v> asac: like for the ad-hoc... why is the icon needed there? if it convey useful information
<asac> you cannot educate users about any details
<asac> only thing you can tell them is that its special
<asac> and then provide doc somewhere etc.
<asac> in some cases it shouldnt be needed
<asac> actually in most cases
<asac> but there are things where you need users to know about something
<mac_v> i agree , you cannot educate , but if the goal of displaying the ad-hoc in the menu was to say , oh be a little wary of this... then just displaying the ad-hoc icon is not signifying it to the user
<asac> as i said. there are various aspects why its special
<asac> security risk is one of them
<mac_v> yup
<asac> what it tells you is: this is a net provided by device
<asac> and nothing you usually want to connect to
<mac_v> thats the problem... but not all users know what the device icon is
<mac_v> like the ethernet icon in human
<asac> no. but there is no solution. you can only provide hints ;)
<asac> you cannot write "Ad-Hoc" ... nobody wil understand that
<asac> so for users that have no clue you display a meaningless icon
<mac_v> but you can add the symbol signifying "open network + security risk"
<asac> those users will be totally confused anyway by anything and will not care
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<asac> then you have users that know what that means and those need a tooltip or something
<mac_v> yeah... but the thief icon is easily recognizable , right ;)
<mac_v> not saying to use it
<asac> i think for the user the most important message is: "this network will not bring you to internet if you dont know that"
<mac_v> but just that we can come up with better metaphors
<asac> and the other message is: "this is a ad-hoc network"
<asac> so maybe it needs two icons
<mac_v> humm,,, that maybe better
<asac> i think it should be something that signals "this is a dead end and something personal"
<mac_v> BTW is the favorite icon coming back ? :)
<asac> no
<mac_v> great :)
<asac> i dont see it coming at least in karmic
<mac_v> as mysteriously as it came it went away ;p
<asac> thats if you work with upstreams.
<asac> its a great achievement that we got what we got ;)
<mac_v> ;)
<asac> nm guy is a fedora/redhat guy
<asac> so he couldnt care less ;)
<mac_v> what happened to the conman?
<asac> typo ;)
<mac_v> lol
<asac> it was a conjob ;)
<asac> well. it was massively pushed
<asac> but feature wise its still behind
<asac> and there is no gnome applet atm
<asac> only mutter
<asac> carrick
<mac_v> hmm.. way dont doesnt canonical fork it ?
<asac> fork what?
<mac_v> why doesnt canonical fork it ?
<mac_v> nm
<asac> fork what ;)
<asac> nm?
<mac_v> yeah
<asac> imo that would be the wrong approach
<mac_v> hehe ;) but when they dont listen... ;p
<asac> you can fork and be alone
<asac> or fork and regularly merge
<asac> listen to what?
<mac_v> fork and regular merge will be nice...
<asac> its healthy to have discussions
<asac> the NM guy is quite a machine. would be stupid
<mac_v>  <asac> nm guy is a fedora/redhat guy  <asac> so he couldnt care less ;)
<asac> you cannot merge regularly
<asac> he cares
<asac> but only because of hard work in the past
<mac_v> oh... ok..
<asac> also ubuntu never really contributed
<asac> directly
<mac_v> i thought he doesnt listen
<asac> he listens
<asac> but he often has a different approach
<asac> you cannot demand something
<mac_v> yeah
<mac_v> oh , i still havent check the icons used by firefox! , remember i told you i'd give you a list
<mac_v> i should make that list , once stuff clears out a bit
<mac_v> with humanity
<asac> yeah
<asac> that would be good
<fta> kenvandine, is there a workaround for gwibber unreadable with dark themes?
<av`> asac, if you don't want another channel I can connect the commit bot here
<av`> what do you think?
<kenvandine> fta, not yet... it is just that gwibber theme
<kenvandine> the work around would be to use default or compact
<kenvandine> not gilouche
<fta> kenvandine, i just see gilouche in the list
<kenvandine> you should have 3
<fta> hm, gwibber just froze
<BUGabundo> usuall
<BUGabundo> I'm still on 1.2
<fta> is it supposed to do that after an upgrade?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/280738/
<fta> kenvandine, ^^, and I still have 1 theme after a restart :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-29
<ejat> fta: i cant open this page with chromium http://is.gd/3M54x
<fta> ejat, nope (snap)
<ejat> yeah
<ejat> snap ..
<fta> *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --type=renderer --lang=en-US --force-fieldtest=CacheSize/CacheSizeGroup_0/DnsImpact/_default_enabled_prefetch/GlobalSdch/_global_disable_sdch/SocketLateBinding/_disable_late_binding/ --channel=23481.a64dba0.1170317228: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0b5364a8 ***
<asac> fta: can you enable verbose build commands for chromium?
<asac> or tell me how to do that so i can do it ;)?
<asac> fta: i will enable version building for chromium now
<ripps> fta: the daily bot gives me warnings when I try to use the ppa:~user/ppa as the ppa name.
<ripps> Also, for some reason, my packages aren't adding *.changes to my ppa directory
<asac> maybe your bzr-builddeb config does not set the build-area result dir properly?
<asac> ripps: ?
<ripps> asac: huh?
<asac> the bot uses bzr builddeb
<asac> that uses a config file or command line arguments
<asac> to determine where to put the results
<asac> the .changes are put there usually
<asac> no clue if thats your problem but its unlikely that no .changes are produced
<asac> i expect them to be just in a different dir ;)
<ripps> asac: actually it seems to be the new package. The older packages are working and creating .changes, but the new package isn't... maybe I screwed up something in the configs
<asac> ripps: do they fail to build?
<asac> you should be able to see in log if they produce changes
<ripps> asac: they build fine
<asac> and you see that changes are produced?
<asac> thats what usually happens near the end of the buiöd
<asac> maybe you can see dpkg-genchanges or something
<ripps> asac: okay, I know where it's going wrong, just now how or why:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/281213/
<ripps> I'm using "%: dh $@" as my rules, and it works perfectly in my pbuilder, but for some reason, I think the automatica dh_clean is breaking something
<asac> yeah. i think debhelper 7 is a huge mistake ;)
<asac> s/think/feel that/
<ripps> maaaan... it's way past my bedtime, I just want to get this uploaded and go to bed
<ripps> I'm going to try and prevent dh_clean all together and see if it works
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<asac> if you find it, let us know
<ripps> fta: if you read this at some point, it seems that the ppa-bot is causing somekind of issue with dh_clean or dh_auto_clean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/281213/, my issue was resolved by preventing dh_clean alltogether, but this is not an ideal solution.
<asac> gah tbird crashed .. ... not evnough memory
<ripps> fta: even cdbs is giving me issues, but only with the new package... I don't know what I did, but it's only this new package that get's these issues, not my old one's.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/281276/
<asac> ripps: is your produced orig.tar.gz name good?
<asac> ripps: can you build without the bot if you use the same tarball produced by bot?
<fta2> ripps, could you give me the full logs (or forward me the email if you use -e)?
<fta2> asac, taking interest in chromium?
<asac> fta2: same as before.
<[reed]> I hope not. He's restricted to Mozilla projects!
<[reed]> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> fortunately, i can also spend my time whereever my work is needed and where distro input is allowed/appreciated/recognized ;)
<fta2> grr, it seems it's impossible to use dlsym() with gcc4 and -O2/3/s and strict aliasing
<fta2> even the example in the man page is not clean
 * asac would think it works. but havent tried
<fta2> try to copy/paste the ex and build it with -Werror -O2
<asac> ok let me try
<asac> gcc -Werror -O2 -rdynamic -o foo test.c -ldl
<asac> asac@hector:/tmp$ ./foo
<asac> -0.416147
<fta2> add -Wall
<asac> gcc -pedantic-errors -Werror -O2 -rdynamic -o foo test.c -ldl
<asac> asac@hector:/tmp$ ./foo
<asac> -0.416147
<asac> yeah
<asac> that fails ;)
<fta2> i use -Wall -pedantic -O2 -Werror in my code
<asac> fta2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/281314/
<av`> asac, what should we do with #239151
<av`> asac, a simply backport or something more?
<av`> Launchpad Bug #239151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239151 in hardy-backports "Flashblock crashes Firefox 3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239151
<asac> if flashblock is completely broken for everyone we should consider to do a SRU
<asac> for harx
<asac> dy
<av`> yep
<av`> let me know your decision
<fta2> asac, hm, i see. a union trick. could work but it means re-engineer all my project as i have a bunch of plugins
<asac> fta2: i found somewhere on the web that union type-punning was explicitly left allowed
<asac> because that was always the best practice to do something like that
<asac> its not a union trick, but the original and most portable way to do things like this ;)
<fta2> well, the union adds a layer in my otherwise nice api
<asac> fta2: you can wrap that union part
<asac> under the API hood
<asac> and return the properly type casted function
<asac> at least i would expect that APIs pass properly typed funcs in and out
<asac> so whatever does the dlsym should do the cast
<fta2> trying that..
<fta2> asac, why did you add armel? any plan to upload soon?
<asac> the plan is to get this up asap. but that takes 1-2 month in my planning
<asac> we would put that in karmic-updates as we wont make it for release
<asac> this in particular was because someone wanted to compare ffox vs. chromium on arm
<asac> and couldnt get it built
<asac> once we have most archs built we can disable VERBOSE again by default
<asac> just easier to look at buildd logs that way
<fta2> i kept it disabled because some lines were really long at some point, more than what the shell allows in cli
<asac> if it breaks todays daily we can back it out again
<asac> but i hope not
<fta2> todays build failed, but for another reason
<asac> get-orig-source didnt package that .gyp file up?
<fta2> src/native_client was dropped completely until now
<fta2> meaning i need a new tarball
<fta2> hence a fresher commit
<LLStarks> asac. you there?
<asac> LLStarks: for a bit
<LLStarks> 1. can you tell me that mozilla changelog site again? 2. where can i find older firefox daily builds?
<LLStarks> older = older than 1 month
<asac> LLStarks: hg.mozilla.org/releases -> mozilla-1.9.2 (3.6) vs. mozilla-1.9.1 (3.5)
<LLStarks> narrowed the change to between july 1st and august 1st.
<LLStarks> after july 15th.
<LLStarks> after 7/25 but before 8/1
<asac> LLStarks: cant you find older builds in our ppa?
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think we only keep sources forever
<LLStarks> i'm using http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/nightly/2009
<asac> LLStarks: we need a one day window
<LLStarks> drilling it down right now
<LLStarks> 7/28-8/1 right now
<asac> thats the thru border thing right?
<LLStarks> yup
<asac> any better window? ;)
<LLStarks> 7/29-8/1
<LLStarks> i'm doing 7/30 right now
<LLStarks> 7/30 build confirmed
<LLStarks> now to find the change
<asac> so between 29 and 30 or 30 and 1 ?
<asac> LLStarks: ?
<asac> worst case would be that it got fixed as a side effect in https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=479220
<LLStarks> between 7/29 and 7/30\
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 479220 in Style System (CSS) "Implement the CSS gradients proposal" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<LLStarks> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml?fromchange=55fd6820c596&tochange=3222b99f441c
<LLStarks> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/4e85941dfbb5
<LLStarks> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486065
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486065 in Layout: Block and Inline "hidden scrollbars get drawn anyway when Gtk theme gives scrollbars borders" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<LLStarks> has to be it.
<asac> give it a try ;)
<asac> the commit i gave above is also from 30st
<LLStarks> what commit was that?
<asac> seems it landed early 31st
<LLStarks> lemme do a before and after for the commit i linked to.
<asac> do what?
<asac> just put the patch in our xulrunner-1.9.1 package ;)
<asac> thats simple patch
<asac> or do you have per commit builds ready yet?
<asac> how did you find the commits?
<asac> i mean the bounds
<LLStarks> i just picked an arbitrary date and then worked backwards.
<LLStarks> using the mozilla-central builds
<asac> let us know
<asac> i am out for a while now
<LLStarks> k
<LLStarks> when will you be back?
<asac> doesnt really matter ;) ... just talk to me i will read when back and if you are still here will answer ;)
<asac> but i think 1-2 h
<LLStarks> ok
<LLStarks> micahg. sup.
<micahg> hi LLStarks
<micahg> asac: any chance of getting TB3.0b4 into karmic?
<LLStarks> do you know how i could best way to test a commit without having to create an entire build setup?
<micahg> LLStarks: push to PPA?
<LLStarks> i guess, but i suck at debian packaging
<micahg> LLStarks:you using a bzr checkout?
<LLStarks> mercurial
<micahg> ah
<micahg> you can make a tarball out of it and use the code from our bzr branch to build the debian package
<LLStarks> what's the bzr branch name?
<LLStarks> lp:~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox/firefox-3.1.head.daily
<LLStarks> or do i need xulrunner?
<micahg> LLStarks: which version of ff?
<LLStarks> 3.5
<LLStarks> this bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500368
<micahg> and which component ar eyou changing
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 500368 in Widget: Gtk "non-zero GtkRange::trough-border value produces strange boxes in Firefox/Xulrunner" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<LLStarks> is fixed by this commit: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/4e85941dfbb5
<LLStarks> micahg, i'm not sure.
<micahg> probably xulrunner
<LLStarks> do i also need to compile firefox with it?
<micahg> nah, you can use one of the current versions of FF if you're not making any changes
<micahg> you just want to test that patch on the 3.5 branch?
<LLStarks> yah
<LLStarks> will i be able to use firefox 3.5 shipped with karmic?
<micahg> I think the easiest way would be to apply it as a patch in debian/patches
<micahg> yeah, you would just need to push xulrunner to your ppa
<micahg> I'd make the version smaller than current
<LLStarks> how do i do that?
<LLStarks> push to my ppa.
<micahg> do you know how to pull down the source for xul-1.9.1?
<asac> LLStarks: build xulrunner-1.9.1 from mozilla-1.9.2 branch
<asac> use some local install location
<asac> put the gre.conf into /etc/gre.d/
<asac> and then firefox will pick up your xulrunner
<LLStarks> why do i have to all the work when i know jackshit about packaging?
<LLStarks> okay. where do i start.
<asac> LLStarks: i told you how to do it without packaging
<asac> you do an upstream xulrunner build
<asac> make install
<asac> ensure that the right gre file is there
<asac> done
<LLStarks> "build xulrunner-1.9.1 from mozilla-1.9.2 branch"
<LLStarks> what does that mean? where do i get this mozilla-1.9.2 branch?
<asac> i have you the url ;)
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.2
<fta> 1.9.1 from 1.9.2 ??
<LLStarks> wouldn't everything be easier if asac applied this change himself? i'm bound to  **** up.
<asac> thats a typo
<asac> i never said you should do that
<asac> i wanted you to confirm that the patch works
<asac> not more
<LLStarks> well, i can't confirm at the commit level
<LLStarks> only at the binary build
<LLStarks> this is precise as i can be: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml?fromchange=55fd6820c596&tochange=3222b99f441c
<LLStarks> and common sense tells me that  commit 4e85941dfbb5 is the most likely fix
<LLStarks> asac, if you could apply it to the next daily or a staging ppa, that would be lovely.
<asac> LLStarks: give me a patch that applies cleanly
<asac> and remember that i wont try like 10 different patches that way
<asac> ok out again for a whil
<micahg> asac: I could do this later tonight...after 1AM UTC
<LLStarks> so... am i building xulrunner 1.9.1 or 1.9.2?
<asac> micahg: go ahead. push that to some ppa and let LLStarks confirm the fix (or confirm yourself)
<LLStarks> *diffing against
<asac> LLStarks: 1.9.1
<LLStarks> and cloning from 1.9.2?
<asac> the patch is on 1.9.2 branch ... you want to por t that to 1.9.1
<asac> LLStarks: you dont need to clone 1.9.2
<micahg> LLStarks: what tz are you in?
<LLStarks> EDT
<asac> clone 1.9.1 and download the diff from the pushlog
<LLStarks> eastern daylight, us
<micahg> LLStarks: will you be around 9PM EDT?
<LLStarks> yah
<micahg> I can build it around then
<micahg> push up to my ppa
<micahg> and you can install to test
<micahg> which LP bug is this for?
<micahg> or rather what should I call the patch asac?
<asac> we have an upstreawm commit. that should be references
<LLStarks> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gtk-engines/+bug/327863
<asac> referenced
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327863 in gtk2-engines "non-zero GtkRange::trough-border value produces strange boxes in Firefox" [Low,New]
<asac> like bzXXX_attXXX_short_desc.patch
<asac> please dont pout that bug in the name
<asac> use the one referenced in the upstream commit you cherry pick
<LLStarks> "clone 1.9.1 and download the diff from the pushlog" gotcha
<asac> and document in changelog or on top of the diff in the patch that this also fixes bug xyz
<micahg> asac: what is att?
<asac> micahg: the attachment id from the bug
<asac> that was committed
<micahg> ah
<asac> usually in bugzilla tehy sign off a specific file for landing
<asac> if you click on it you see the id
<asac> is quite important for bugs where there are mulitple patches etc. for various branches
<micahg> ok
<asac> so https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516465
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 516465 in Places "Adaptive results aren't filtered" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> its 403366
<LLStarks> asac, the diff doesn't apply cleanly for you?
<asac> i havent checked.
<LLStarks> i'll check
<micahg> asac: got it, thanks
<asac> i am doing something else besides talking to you ;)
<LLStarks> understood.
<asac> now that micahg takes care you should ask him if you should rebase or if he does that ;)
<asac> i would have been more happy to get a patch that is guaranteed to apply cleanly ;)
<micahg> I was going to rebase it before applying it
<fta> asac,   - chromium-browser (4.0.219.6~svn20090929r27475 -> 4.0.219.8~svn20090929r27516) [78.30MB (+3085kB, +3.94%)]
<fta> asac, that's native_client
<micahg> I know the lines are off by at least 30
<micahg> asac: can you take a quick look at bug 4375454
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 4375454 could not be found
<asac> off is ok ... just quickly check that the code surrounding it is similar
<micahg> ugh... bug 437545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437545 in firefox-3.5 "missing spanish translation in firefox 3.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437545
<asac> yes
<asac> we have a different bug for that
<asac> its because of devmode
<asac> too bad ... cannot find the bug right now
<micahg> asac: the patch looks like it would apply cleanly
<micahg> but I'll do a test build lateer
<asac> micahg: just add to debian/patches/ and series and push to your ppa
<asac> builders seem idle ;)
<LLStarks> confirm. patches cleanly.
<LLStarks> http://pastebin.com/m6699b91b
<micahg> waiting for ppa
<micahg> looking good
<micahg> should be ready in another 10 minutes or so
<LLStarks> i have the ppa added.
<micahg> you do?
<LLStarks> https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test
<LLStarks> right?
<micahg> this one: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test
<micahg> yep
<micahg> I guess good ppa names do help :)
<asac> i think one cannot delete ppas yet. so choose a generic name rather than a topic ;)
<asac> mozilla-test sounds generic enough of course
<fta> asac, with VERBOSE=1, it's now very difficult to track errors, esp since i use --keep-going
<fta> asac, i used to look for "error", now, there's -Werror at each line :P
<fta> grrr, seems i need to add "libc6-dev-i386 [amd64]" to b-d
<asac> fta: if that has impact on your work we can change that back soon.
<asac> if possible keep it for a day or two
<asac> till the toolchain issues are sorted for armel
<asac> if its unbearable on your side: back it out now
<asac> fta: ok. its half past 10 ;)
<asac> i am leaving for today too
<asac> micahg: before i leave. do you need help on the LLStarks patch?
<asac> or is all fine?
<asac> ok seems amd64 built fine
<asac> so you are most likely fine
<asac> ttyt
<LLStarks> micahg. build is finishing up.
<LLStarks> for i386
<micahg> seems to be fine asac
<micahg> you want me to propose a merge if it works?
<LLStarks> i386 built
<LLStarks> testing.
<LLStarks> \IT WORKS!
<LLStarks> holy shit
<LLStarks> sorry about that. adrenaline rush. i've never really followed a bug from discovery to fix.
<micahg> so, asac wanted this to go into karmic?
<LLStarks> that or the default theme had to be changed after appearance freeze.
<micahg> I'll propose a merge tonight
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> asac: are you around?
<BUGabundo> would like to ask you what you think of wish bug of mine
<BUGabundo> _before_ I put it on LP
<BUGabundo> asac: should NM autoconnect to known wifi networks by default ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: doesn't it do that now?
<BUGabundo> micahg: no. it remains untick
<micahg> is that a regression?  NM connects for me to pomaticallyrevious networks I've connected to aut
<BUGabundo> not me, with NM trunk PPA
<BUGabundo> its not even selected on a NEW network profile
<LLStarks> micahg. your ppa is behind karmic according to dpkg.
<LLStarks> did you label correctly?
<micahg> LLStarks: yes
<micahg> I didn't want to make it above
<micahg> micahg: that way if the tests fail, there aren't version issues
<BUGabundo> district 9, starting
<BUGabundo> bbl
<micahg> LLStarks: do you want to change that upstream firefox bug?
<LLStarks> to the one that actually fixed?
<micahg> yeah :)
<LLStarks> fixed.
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1/+bug/327863/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327863 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "non-zero GtkRange::trough-border value produces strange boxes in Firefox" [Undecided,In progress]
<LLStarks> and the upstream link fixed.
<micahg> And I just set the importance and assigned to myseld
<micahg> *myself
<LLStarks> micahg, once merged with the dailies, how does the fix make it into main?
<psyke83> asac: hi. Re: bug #422511, even if that patch works, I think that Firefox will still exhibit problems with a theme using a trough >0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422511 in gtk+2.0 "problem with new scrollbar in Human theme - GtkRange::trough-border set to 2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422511
<psyke83> right now, with a theme using a trough of 2, if you edge-click on the scrollbar in firefox it won't respond - BUT - in other applications, edge-clicking will cause the scrollbar to jump, but you still cannot click on the scrollbar
<psyke83> it must be a problem with firefox's gtk implementation. I'm recompiling libgtk2.0-0 with the proposed patch and will check this for certain
<psyke83> should I file a new bug, or mention it in the same report and assign to firefox?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-30
<micahg> LLStarks: when asac releases the next version to main, he can include it if he so chooses
<psyke83> micahg: you may also be interested in that issue, since you assigned yourself to bug #327863 (the trough appearing in firefox text boxes)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327863 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "non-zero GtkRange::trough-border value produces strange boxes in Firefox" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327863
<psyke83> the bugs may be related
<micahg> psyke83: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<psyke83> Karmic
<micahg> psyke83: do you want to try the xulrunner from my ppa which fixes that other bug?
<psyke83> micahg: I tried a daily build of 3.6 a few days ago - the text box issue was fixed, but the edge clicking wasn't
<psyke83> sure, what's the address?
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test
<psyke83> micahg: thanks, will get back to you in a few minutes, need to make a phone call
<LLStarks> psyke83. you'll need dload and dpkg the deb manually since it's behind main.
<micahg> LLStarks: that's not true
<micahg> you can go into aptitude and select it manually
<LLStarks> but that can break things.
<micahg> LLStarks: nope
<micahg> NAFAIK
<psyke83> micahg: yes, apt-get or synaptic will try to remove the ffox gnome support packages, but it's no problem, I manually installed
<psyke83> the issue is fixed
<psyke83> I'm going to install the patched version of gtk to see if edge scrolling works in firefox and other apps, brb
<psyke83> micahg: ok, your patch works perfectly :)
<micahg> psyke83: LLStarks found it
<micahg> I just built the package
<micahg> or rather uploaded it
<psyke83> ah, well, thanks to LLStarks as well :)
<psyke83> this issue may be related tangentially: bug #422511
<LLStarks> no problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422511 in gtk+2.0 "problem with new scrollbar in Human theme - GtkRange::trough-border set to 2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422511
<LLStarks> psyke83, why would the extra pixels matter?
<LLStarks> if i want to scroll, i'm most likely to go the extreme edge of the screen.
<psyke83> LLStarks, that's the problem, you can't do that
<LLStarks> i can.
<psyke83> LLStarks: what theme?
<LLStarks> human default.
<LLStarks> latest updates.
<psyke83> do you have a grey scrollbar?
<LLStarks> colored.
<psyke83> something is wrong, then
<psyke83> multiple people have confirmed this issue
<LLStarks> the bug is that you can't click the edge and scroll, right?
<LLStarks> i can't do that in firefox though.
<LLStarks> only nautilus.
<psyke83> LLStarks, yes, that's it
<psyke83> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/422511/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422511 in gtk+2.0 "problem with new scrollbar in Human theme - GtkRange::trough-border set to 2" [Medium,In progress]
<LLStarks> works in evolution.
<LLStarks> and nautilus
<LLStarks> and other gtk-based apps i suppose.
<LLStarks> hmm,  no-go with gnome-terminal
<LLStarks> will the patch allow this for all apps?
<psyke83> LLStarks: there's two problems. Forget Firefox for a minute. In all applications, if you edge-click it works, but does not grab the scrollbar. The patch fixes the scrollbar grabbing issue
<psyke83> in Firefox, no clicks are registered at all
<LLStarks> grab the scrollbar? you mean literally grab the bar?
<LLStarks> or just register a click event?
<psyke83> LLStarks: the patch fixes all compliant applications. Firefox happens to have another bug in which it doesn't register edge clicks at all.
<psyke83> ok, do this:
<psyke83> open a nautilus window with enough files for it to scroll when maximized. Click on the right-edge *beside* the scrollbar. The expected behaviour is to grab the scrollbar, but what really happens is that it thinks you clicked the scrollbar background and jumps up/down
<LLStarks> ah
<psyke83> I was hoping that the bugfix you found would possibly fix up the trough issue with the scrollbar (so that Firefox would register *any* clicks, even if it's incorrect), but it seems not to have helped
<LLStarks> is this a gtk issue?
<psyke83> there's two issues - one in gtk (proposed fix available which works), and one in Firefox (no clicks register at all)
<LLStarks> did you file a firefox bug?
<LLStarks> cuz it's still broken in the 3.7 alphas.
<psyke83> not yet, I only noticed recently that Firefox's behaviour differed from other apps
<LLStarks> i could file a bug, but i'm not sure how to best describe the issue.
<psyke83> thanks, I'll file the bug :)
<micahg> asac: didn't you just accept a merge to demote ubufox to recommends? (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox/firefox.dev/+merge/9113)
<micahg> asac: I meant suggests
<asac> hmm. i thought i did that to -gnome-support only
<asac> remind me to back that out tomorrow ;)
<asac> its not needed anymore now that there is apturl-kde
<asac> also i am quite concerned that ubufox doesnt work on livecd ;)
<asac> s/that/whether/
<micahg> asac: indeed
<micahg> I brought that up 2 releases ago
<asac> bug me more about that ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so LLStarks confirmed that bug fixed
<asac> not sure why i missed it
<micahg> so I'll propose a merge later
<LLStarks> why is gnome-support optional now?
<LLStarks> doesn't gdebi need it?
<asac> because kde folks complained
<LLStarks> but now deb links can't be opened.
<asac> so ubuntu desktop install has it installed by default
<asac> yeah. mime type integration is good to have with gnomevfs. but that is a bit buggy too afaik. 3.6 should be better
<LLStarks> can't ubufox fulfill gnome-support's function?
<LLStarks> or is it plugin finder only?
<asac> its not a native extension - and better keep it that way
<asac> so cannot do that
<LLStarks> also, ubufox should be linked with apt and not rely on manual installations
<asac> i have other ideas for karmic+1
<asac> but too late to discuss that now ;)
<asac> linked with apt?
<asac> apturl is the right thing
<LLStarks> let's say i need flash, ubufox installs it
<asac> yes. but why not use apturl
<LLStarks> i used apt as a catch-all
<asac> its there. its easy. no need to reinvent the wheel
<LLStarks> ubufox shouldn't lead me to the flash installation page or simply fail to find the proper plugin.
<asac> apturl supports more stuff like auto adding repos on demand etc.
<asac> ubufox does not lead you to the flash installation page
<asac> it shows you the plugin finder
<LLStarks> i've tried on 2 fresh installs this week and ubufox failed to install flash and other plugins
<asac> the database isnt updated ;)
<LLStarks> or asked for manual
<asac> so its empty for karmic atm
<LLStarks> ah
<asac> go to about:config
<LLStarks> that makes sense
<asac> search for pfs.
<asac> and edit those
<asac> replace 9.10 with 9.04
<asac> (at the end of those lengthy urls)
<asac> should be two pfs. urls
<asac> go to video.google.com
<asac> etc.
<asac> some sites do tricks and never try to display flash content if there is no flash plugin
<asac> thats why you sometimes dont get the finder
<asac> but thats out of hands
<asac> youtube is unfortuantely an example
<asac> at least adobe provides apturl on their download page now
<asac> afaik
<micahg> asac: should I comment on that merge that you wanted to back out?
<LLStarks> asac, they do?
<LLStarks> link?
<asac> no  time
<asac> micahg: yes. thx
<micahg> LLStarks: I proposed the merge
<LLStarks> i got the mail :)
<micahg> ahg
<LLStarks> i hope that bug 422511 won't require bugging the firefox devs and push for priority.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422511 in gtk+2.0 "problem with new scrollbar in Human theme - GtkRange::trough-border set to 2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422511
<LLStarks> the only reason 327863 is getting fixed is because the bug was elevated through exposure and because i took ownership in tracking down the fix.
<micahg> LLStarks: well, it's the same story in Mozilla as it is in Ubuntu...we're limited on resources
<LLStarks> when you think about, as a person who nothing aside from basic python, i was the person least likely to get the bug fixed.
<LLStarks> *who knows nothing
<micahg> LLStarks: everyone starts somewhere :)
<LLStarks> it's not only a lack of resources, it's a lack of enthusiasm.
<micahg> I don't know about that
<micahg> there are a lot of people geared up
<micahg> some just afraid to take the plunge
<LLStarks> you have to be forceful and follow through with bug reports. otherwise they just sit and gather dust.
<micahg> LLStarks: if you want to go for another one, I can package it for you
<LLStarks> i can certainly try. i seem to have a knack for being a liaison.
<LLStarks> micahg, i think psyke83 and asac are trying to elevate it.
<LLStarks> conn too.
<micahg> cool
<ripps> fta: ping
<ripps> this damn ppabot, why is it doing this crap! pbuilder has no issue with these rules.... dammit, I'm sick, my head hurts, I can't deal with this right now
<ripps> fta: I'm leaving, if you can figure out what's wrong, email me. All my libmpdclient packaging is in the gmpc-trunk team branches.
<[reed]> I haven't seen a bug filed upstream on 422511
<[reed]> I wouldn't be surprised if Firefox's code had a bug in it, but unless people report problems, they won't get fixed
<micahg> LLStarks: ^^^
<LLStarks> brilliant.
<micahg> part of it was fixed, part of it wasn't
<micahg> [reed]: the display was fixed with mozilla bug 486065, but the clicking was not
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486065 in Layout: Block and Inline "hidden scrollbars get drawn anyway when Gtk theme gives scrollbars borders" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486065
<LLStarks> micahg. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=519609
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 519609 in General "Click events are not registered on the right edge of a scrollbar when using a GTK theme with a trough-border greater than zero." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> great, can you update the LP bug?
<micahg> LLStarks: nm, I did it
<sevoir> hi
<eagles0513875> hey sevoir
<eagles0513875> asac: should be able to work on bindwood this afternoon all hell has broken loose at the start of this week
<sevoir> Can anybody help me? I have 2 bug report with [packaging-need] label. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/422206, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/422208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422206 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] firefox-ubuntu-hu-menu" [Wishlist,New]
<eagles0513875> sevoir: i would package it but never packaged before so i would need asac's or someone else who knows how to help me
<sevoir> xpi packages are done
<eagles0513875> ahhh so you already have it packaged just need it uploaded
<sevoir> Where? :)
<sevoir> launcpad ppa?
<sevoir> I packaged from older versions, but I dont know that these deb packages is okay? : http://www.sevoir.hu/firefox-extension/
<eagles0513875> im the wrong person to ask sevoir
<eagles0513875> sevoir: you are better off asking asac
<eagles0513875> morning asac
<sevoir> okay.
<sevoir> asac please ;-)
<fta> ripps, i'm willing to help you but i need the full logs to locate the problem
<ripps> fta: okay, I'll make an empty commit and pastebin the output. Do you want a direct console 2>&1, or do you want the output from -e
<fta> -e should be enough, it's supposed to contain everything
<fta> if you also see something in the console, please pastebin it
<ripps> fta: did you see the pastebin I posted last night?
<fta> hm, no
<ripps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/281276/
<fta> d'oh! ugly
<ripps> The cdbs in this package is nearly identical to other packages, but this package is the only one that does this.
<fta> i definitely need the logs
<ripps> okay, i just experienced an error while running daily.sh -e
<ripps> Can't locate MIME/Entity.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at -e line 2.
<ripps> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at -e line 2.
<fta> you need libmime-tools-perl
<eagles0513875> morning fta
<fta> morning
<ripps> okay, trying again
<asac> sevoir: we need bzr packaging branches for those extensions
<sevoir> okay, I will create bzr packagig branches
<asac> btw. the url you posted does not exist ;)
<sevoir> yes, because I updating deb packages for new versions ;-)
<ripps> Dang, nothing werid happened this round, because daily.sh thought it built the packages last time... recommiting.
<av`> asac, if it's NEW here it should be uploaded on Debian
<fta> ripps, could you diff -r your .head branch and one of the .head.ppa.xx branch ? i guess d/control is weird
<ripps> fta: daily.sh buildlog:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/282002/
<asac> av`: yes
<av`> asac, maint should be set to pkg-mozext
<av`> asac, and it should be pushed to git on alioth
<asac> i dont know
<asac> no
<ripps> fta: diff -r *.head *.head.ppa.karmic:  http://pastebin.com/f347e39c7
<av`> why not?
<asac> why?
<asac> why not push that to bzr?
<asac> alioth is not a professional service. i lost all my data once ;)
<fta> ripps, gasp, something's wrong.. it's not supposed to touch the "Package: libmpdclient-dev" line
<fta> +Package: libmpdclient-dev (>= 2.0.0~git20090930.275b256-0ubuntu1~ripps2)
<av`> depends if that extension will be team-maintaned or not
<asac> av`: we have a team on our own here. i am not here to merge teams
<asac> if debian wants to run their own team thats great
<asac> anyone can join that team
<ripps> fta: the control was made by dh_make, but then I just filled in all the necessary info, why is it trying to mess with -dev?
<asac> but its definitly not a policy
<av`> asac, m-d is actually a policy
<av`> asac, binaries renames are too
<ripps> waitaminute, dh_make listed the -dev before the normal package... why'd it do that?
<asac> av`: thats a policy yes. but i talked about a team policy
<asac> you can either use the mozilla-extension-dev team in ubuntu
<asac> or something else
<av`> asac, yeah, but I thought that pushing it to debian would have moved the maintainer to our debian team
<ripps> fta: should I just but -dev after the normal package? or is that irrelevant?
<asac> no
<av`> as far as we gonna keep in sync
<asac> we maintain stuff here, but upload to debian.
<av`> ok, fine for me, it's your decision in the end
<asac> well we === some of us.
<asac> everyone can do what they want.
<av`> yeah, sure
<asac> all i am saying is that i wont take care about extensions not maintained in launchpad.net/firefox-extensions project
<av`> yeah, but well, an extension can be maintained on bzr without problems
<asac> yes
<av`> having the debian team watchint it would be better for everyone
<asac> debian folks are invited to join the launchpad team
<av`> yep
<asac> i assume they will do that
<asac> will not do that
<fta> ripps, where is the .head branch?
<asac> because they are too scared to entangle with ubuntu folks
<ripps> fta: on my computer or on launchpad?
<fta> lp
<av`> asac, I'm already into the team and I started working on Ubuntu first than debian
<av`> asac, so I'm not scared to entagle with ubuntu guys (i am one too) ;)
<ripps> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+junk/libmpdclient.head.ppa
<av`> asac, the only thing I wanted to propose it to set the maint to the team, so that we can monitor any extension that will pushed into debian
<ripps> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+junk/libmpdclient.trunk
<av`> asac, if it will stay on bzr, fine
<asac> you can use the ubuntu extension team as maintainer for stuff that is maintained in that team
<asac> if you maintain stuff in some other team you can use that team, yes.
<av`> we didnt do that for other extensions
<av`> maint is set to ubuntu devs
<asac> in the past we used MOTU
<av`> we used it too
<asac> simply because thats the group of folks that can upload
<av`> now
<asac> and we didnt have many MOTUs
<asac> but we already started to move away from that approach
<av`> there is no checklist point about moving the maintainer
<asac> afaik the last few extensions are not in ~ubuntu-dev, but ~mozilla-extensions-dev
<av`> also because the team doesnt have an official ML
<asac> av`: no. because i didnt perceive this as a problem.
<asac> you can use the same mailing list as ubuntu dev
<asac> we shared devel-discuss for core dev an motu in the past
<av`> yes, but mixing messages is not the best
<av`> but anyway it's your choice, np
<fta> ripps, found the bug. "sed -i -e '1,/^Package: /s/\(libmpdclient-dev\)[^,]*/\1 (>= 2.0.0~git20090930.275b256-0ubuntu1~ripps2)/' debian/control" is supposed to change only the "Source:" section, but it also matches the 1st line of the 1st Package section, which happens to be a package you explicitly asked the bot to "version" in your 'deps'. So the quick workaround is to move that -dev package further below
<av`> asac, where is gnomefreak? I'm moving flashgot to the team, wanted to update him
<asac> av`: i am not against it in general. the main point i am seeing is that it doesnt make sense to fragment the ubuntu mozilla community
<asac> which is why i always said that we dont neeed a separate channel on oftc
<asac> first let the debian team/ubuntu team grow substantially
<av`> asac, if you want I can add the bot here
<asac> then look into making that a separate team with everything
<av`> the channel is mainly for that
<asac> what bot?
<av`> commits bot
<asac> commits where?
<av`> commits made on extensions
<av`> on git
<av`> I guess there is one for bzr too
<asac> yes. but we dont use that
<asac> i dont think such a bot is really helpful. but if you can find one then thats fine
<ripps> fta: okay, let's see how it goes this time *crosses-fingers*
<av`> asac, unluckily bzr one is a bit complex, and it needs to get hooks added on the server
<av`> asac, it would be nice to have that implemented in LP
<ripps> fta: woot! it's uploading
<fta> great
<fta> i need to run now, cu later
<av`> asac, problem is that, as you said, debian guys won't join #mozilla-team on freenode, I guess
<ripps> double woot! it built correctly!
<asac> sevoir: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<sevoir> ohh, great
<eagles0513875> sevoir: sry i could have been of more help
<sevoir> asac helped me
<sevoir> I hope I create good standard ubuntu firefox extension pack :-)
<eagles0513875> :) hes great guy to have in the community
<eagles0513875> sevoir: if not you can always retry :)
<eagles0513875> thats how one learns
<sevoir> First package for me ;-)
<eagles0513875> :) well i have packaged bindwood extension for firefox thats my first and im still learning
<sevoir> xpi package is routine, but it is difficult a bit. I'm happy that I will learning this procedure ;-)
<eagles0513875> sevoir: to backage you could use bzr bd to build the package for testing on ur local machine
<eagles0513875> then upload it somewhere
<sevoir> bzr is done
<sevoir> :-)
<eagles0513875> asac: once i get bindwood fixed and working and tested and i package it using bzr bd where do i upload it too
<eagles0513875> sevoir: test it out before uploading :) make sure things work if not time to tweak it lol
<asac> eagles0513875: you push your branch to your private location and ask for a merge to the release branch (~ubuntu-dev afaik)
<eagles0513875> gotcha asac :)
<eagles0513875> hopefully after part 2 of my linux cert i can work on finishing it up this afternoon
<asac> k
<sevoir> eagles0513875: sure, I dont want publish not working version :-)
<eagles0513875> asac: going nuts atm starting lectures and all but hopefully once i get this linux cert done this afternoon ill get into a routine
<sindhudweep> asac: you there?
<asac> sindhudweep: yep
<asac> hi
<sindhudweep> hi
<sindhudweep> so first a couple of prerequisites.
<sindhudweep> I can't seem to get pbuilder to build the current source package for gnash.
<sindhudweep> http://pastebin.com/d4ec46bb6
<asac> sindhudweep: maybe your pbuilder does not have all the apt sources required?
<asac>  Depends: libagg-dev which is a virtual package.
<asac> that feels like you only have "main"
<sindhudweep> my apt sources for the machine certainly has universe. How do i set the sources for the chroot that pbuilder will use?
<dpm> hi asac, adiroiban, the Romanian translation team leader is telling me that the Romanian translations in Firefox are still the upstream ones in Karmic. Have there been any changes in the whitelisting?
<dpm> during the dev cycle
<adiroiban> looking at xulrunner I can see there are 2 source packages in Ubuntu
<adiroiban> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1
<adiroiban> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xulrunner-1.9
<asac> dpm: yes. all should be from launchpad
<asac> dpm: except those that have a country code
<asac> we tried to import all translations from xulrunner (1.9) to 1.9.1 and firefox 3.0 to 3.5
<asac> i thought that worked
<dpm> I did not really notice it in Catalan, because we translate upstream, but I think adiroiban is involved both upstream and translates FF in LP as well
<adiroiban> ok. so we should migrate 1.9 -> 1.9.1 and firefox 3.0 -> 3.5
<adiroiban> asac: I will also test with other languages and see if LP changes are updated with language packs
<dpm> adiroiban: what do you mean by migrate?
<adiroiban> rename
<asac> adiroiban: we did that when we opened translations
<adiroiban> and make sure no translations are lost
<asac> if you kept on editing 1.9
<asac> talk to arne
<adiroiban> ok
<asac> you need to reimport the stuff
<asac> not sure why there is a xulrunner-1.9 at all ... we used an unversioned one for 1.9 iirc
<asac> hmm maybe arne renamed that
<asac> think we discussed that yeah
<adiroiban> in Karmic we still have Firefox 3.0 ... but as you say
<adiroiban> I will talk with Arne and sort this out
<asac> this cycle was more like a test cycle for devmode etc.
<asac> we will go for translations that have upstream translations to the upstream translations for final
<adiroiban> Firefox 3.0 is on the top of the templates list
<asac> and keep those that are good whitelisted that dont have an upstream translation
<asac> next cycle we will start with devmode right away
<adiroiban> ok
<asac> and work on getting upstreaming procedures done
<dpm> adiroiban: I don't think we need anything renamed, we've got both ff3.5 and 3.0 templates, we should disable the 3.0 at some point
<adiroiban> so we have xulruner-1.9 and firefox 3.5
<asac> your case is a bit difficult though
<asac> we probably need innovation there
<asac> dpm: i think he ment that he wanted to get all the translations to the 3.5 template ... technically we need to export 3.0 and import that to 3.5
<dpm> asac: can we disable the FF3.0 template already?
<adiroiban> dpm: ok. but right not ff 3.0 has top priority and 3.5 0
<asac> we did that
<dpm> adiroiban: I know
<asac> dpm: we should. but we should first ensure that everything is properly ported.
<asac> reimported
<adiroiban> yep
<asac> also in future there will be multiple versions
<asac> in karmic we will remove ffox 3.0 completely
<adiroiban> the current firefox 3.5 is pure upstream
<asac> but thats not the case in all cycles
<adiroiban> and it does not contain the changes made for 3.0
<asac> especially if we release right after final users often want the old firefox
<asac> adiroiban: yes. we imported all upstream translations
<dpm> right
<asac> and then the other on top
<adiroiban> if we disable firefox 3.0 right now. we will lost all changes made in LP
<asac> yes. we should take care that those get properly taken over
<adiroiban> this is why I was talking about migrating those changes from 3.0 to 3.5
<adiroiban> but I will talk with Arne about those changes
<asac> yes. its not a rename though. its an export + produce .xpi + import
<dpm> adiroiban: disabling it does not remove the translations from the database. In any case, what we should do is to give FF3.0 a low priority and FF3.5 a higher one
<asac> adiroiban: do you see your changes in ffox 3.0?
<dpm> in the templates list, I mean
<adiroiban> yes
<asac> dpm: yes. please do the priority thing
<adiroiban> dpm: I will change the priority
<adiroiban> as I'm already working on that
<asac> shouldnt that be done for the whole template?
<dpm> adiroiban: ok, thanks
<asac> do you ahve powers to change the whole template?
<adiroiban> yes
<asac> good
<dpm> asac: yes, adiroiban is also in the ubuntu-translation-coordinators team
<adiroiban> done. firefox 3.5 and xulrunner 1.9 are now on top
<asac> 1.9.1?
<asac> adiroiban: `
<asac> ?
<adiroiban> 1.9.1 is now with priority 0
<asac> guess was a typo :)
<asac> adiroiban: 1.9.1 should be on top
<asac> 1.9 at bottom
<asac> ffox 3.5 on top ... 3.0 at bottom
<adiroiban> ah
<adiroiban> ok
<asac> 1.9.1 + 3.5 belong together
<asac> thx
<asac> kenvandine: recreating the proxies does not work?
<asac>    bus = dbus.SessionBus()
<asac>     db_mb_obj = bus.get_object("com.Gwibber", "/com/gwibber/Microblog")
<kenvandine> asac, no
<asac>     db_msg_obj = bus.get_object("com.Gwibber", "/com/gwibber/Messages")
<asac> ...
<asac> like factoring that out to a "client_connect"
<kenvandine> which is weird
<asac> kenvandine: thats odd. it works in C at least ;)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<asac> kenvandine: maybe the session bus caches that?
<kenvandine> there is definately some weirdness going on
<adiroiban> asac: true. done
<kenvandine> i also tried an argument to get_object that follows name changes, so if the daemon restarts the client should follow it
<kenvandine> but it doesn't work either
<kenvandine> so either we are doing something wrong in our dbus code
<asac> adiroiban: you could zip up the current 3.0 and 1.9 addon tree
<kenvandine> or python-dbus is busted
<asac> adiroiban: and import that
<asac> kenvandine: can you write a quick mini client that just pulls messages?
<adiroiban> yep. Hope the xpi merge is working ok. I will start by importing only the ro_RO translations
<asac> kenvandine: like every 2 seconds iterate through messages and then one can debug this in a confined space
<kenvandine> asac, i am going to write a quick test case un-related to gwibber
<kenvandine> to isolate the problem
<asac> i would think that NameOwnerChanges might be too late
<asac> like:
<asac> a) send a query
<asac> b) NameOwnerChange
<asac> c) recreate proxies
<asac> d) error from query is still coming
<kenvandine> true
<asac> so just NameOwnerChange isnt enough ... but i guess thats obvious
<asac> yeah
<kenvandine> but in the case where both client and daemon are idle
<kenvandine> follow_name_owner_changes = True
<kenvandine> if the daemon restarts
<dpm> adiroiban: asac, Adi is mentioning the ro_RO translations. Could it be that the problem with Romanian translations was because of the country code?
<kenvandine> i would expect the client to follow it
<asac> how is name_ower_changes to work?
<asac> throw special exception "e.g. EAGAIN"
<asac> while its redoing the connection?
<kenvandine> get_object should handle it for us
<kenvandine> i found several examples that seemed straight forward
<kenvandine> but all in C
<asac> dpm: the country code is only an issue if the exported .po files have that
<asac> like es-ES -> broken
<asac> fi -> works
<dpm> ok
<asac> i think ro get exported as ro.po
<kenvandine> asac, so abstracting it away from our program completely... which is really ideal
<asac> dpm: and he confirmed that it works on 3.0/1.9
<kenvandine> but it doesn't seem to work in python
<kenvandine> i am going to write a test case and make sure it isn't gwibber that is doing the wrong thing somewhere
<asac> so i assume its just that the changes they did were not properly carried over (or done after we did the migration)
<asac> kenvandine: what i mean is: how does call_blocking handle it ... just wait till it reappears?
<asac> or do we get an exception "currently down"
<kenvandine> just waits i think
<kenvandine> the C example i found did nothing to handle it
<kenvandine> seemed the dbus api handled it under the covers
<adiroiban> ah... ignore the ro_RO... ro is ok :)
<kenvandine> i want to repro it with a much simple test case
<kenvandine> gwibber is way to complex to be sure
<asac> kenvandine: i would think it would be simple enough to call "messages" on gwibber ;)
<asac> kenvandine: ok
<asac> we dont use blocking calls in NM so i cannot tell how well that _can_ work for the name_owner changes. i would expect that it doesnt guard you from all exceptions
<kenvandine> although following name changes isn't the only thing we need
<asac> which means using it doesnt really help ;)
<asac> as its just a NameOwnerChange signal you need to handle
<kenvandine> the biggest problem is we have blocking calls in both the client and the daemon
<kenvandine> so they can get into a state where they are both blocked
<asac> yes. deadlock
<asac> kenvandine: daemon shouldnt call client ... does it?
<kenvandine> and that is usually triggered by that crazy urllib2 problem with facebook
<kenvandine> it does
<asac> besides from replies7signals
<kenvandine> it has too...
<kenvandine> well
<asac> signals feels like what is needed ;)
<kenvandine> we raise the client via dbus
<kenvandine> so it can work with stuff like the indicator
<asac> but that can be async for sure
<kenvandine> and if the client isn't running, we need dbus to start it
<kenvandine> so more than a signal
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that part is, i think
<kenvandine> ryan has been chasing a bug in the facebook module
<kenvandine> it hangs on some calls in urllib2
<kenvandine> it never times out
<kenvandine> and it blocks
<kenvandine> that is really what is triggering most of the hangs we are seeing
<asac> yeah ... its a bad practice to use blocking IO in the first place ;)
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> i was ranting about that a few month back
<asac> but seems python is just inferior for these kind of things
<kenvandine> ryan seems to think we need it there
<kenvandine> i guess that is why
<asac> well
<kenvandine> we should be able to work around that
<asac> i wouldnt say that. but async IO design software is much cleaner ;)
<asac> thats my opinion :)
<kenvandine> i think he is getting burned out with python :)
<asac> have a main loop ... and event driven flow ;)
<asac> well. cant be true that python sucks so much ;)
<asac> though i obviously prefer C ... but i think for gwibber with its plugin arch pythong should be better
<asac> though now we crash even more because the transparent wrapping of the dbus calls
<kenvandine> yeah... i think he hits too many things that aren't as mature in python
<asac> doesnt really provide incentives to do proper error handling
<kenvandine> i wouldn't be surprised if gwibber 3 was C or C++ (he is getting into qt stuff) and extendable with python
<kenvandine> at least the core of the daemon in C
<kenvandine> we'll see :)
<kenvandine> i prefer keeping it in python and make it cleaner
<asac> from what i was told he isnt really an experienced/main-profession developer ... if thats right i dont think that C will help much ;)
<kenvandine> he has gained lots of experience now... but it isn't his profession for sure
<kenvandine> i want to try to prevent major over hauls ever 6 months :)
<asac> yeah
<kenvandine> just make what's there more robust and simplere
<asac> your -daemon work at least got rid of the ugly new Thread ;)
<asac> things
<asac> or are you running multiple threads still?
<asac> hmm i guess you do on daemon side at least
<asac> aka blocking IO needs that
<kenvandine> yeah
<sindhudweep> asac: the changes for gnash 0.8.6 are available: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnash/gnash/ubuntu.head. I'll hold off on merging https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/KDE4packaging till tomorrow or post release
<sindhudweep> email me if you hit any issues as i won't be available via irc.
<kenvandine> asac, well my much simpler test cases handles the NameOwnerChange with follow_name_owner_changes = True
<kenvandine> with no exception handling on my part
<kenvandine> so clearly something weird in the gwibber code
<asac> kenvandine: can you post your testcase ;)
<kenvandine> i figured out why the follow example isn't working in gwibber
<kenvandine> no mainloop set for dbus
<kenvandine> that is an easy fix
<asac> yeah
<kenvandine> now i am adding exception handling to my test case
<kenvandine> when i am happy with that i will do it in gwibber :)
<sevoir> bye all
<asac> sevoir: bye. did you manage to get something?
<sevoir> yep
<asac> following instructions=
<asac> ?
<asac> cool. once you want feedback on that push yuor branch somewhere
<sevoir> I created deb package locally
<sevoir> I will test at home
<sevoir> :-)
<sevoir> I will come back tomorrow
<sevoir> Maybe with good news :)
<sevoir> thx for all information
<sevoir> bye
<eagles0513875> asac:  guess what :)
<sli_> hi all
<sli_> Is the right place to post some thunderbird launch pb ?
<sli_> It start one, but I cannot write msg, and then never starts again until I restart session
<asac> jdstrand: how to disable sbin.dhclient3?
<asac> is that just creating a link in the disable folder?
<asac> (sorry, i forgot that again)
<jdstrand> asac: to permanently disable, put a link in the disable folder
<asac> jdstrand: how to reload?
<asac> restart?
<jdstrand> asac: to temporarily disable, do 'apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient3'
<jdstrand> to reload the profile:
<sli_> If I run thunderbird under console I get this : + for curr_pis in '"${HOME}/${MOZ_USER_DIR}/init.d"/K*' '"${dist_bin}/init.d"/K*'
<sli_> + '[' -x '/home/sli/.thunderbird/init.d/K*' ']'
<sli_> + for curr_pis in '"${HOME}/${MOZ_USER_DIR}/init.d"/K*' '"${dist_bin}/init.d"/K*'
<sli_> + '[' -x '/usr/lib/thunderbird/init.d/K*' ']'
<sli_> + exit 0
<asac> nah ;) ... i need permanently because i need dhclient to access stuff in my /home
<jdstrand> apparmor_parser -r  /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient3
<asac> for my developmenet environment
<jdstrand> asac: why not just add the files you need into the profile?
<sli_> Well I have nowhere an init.d directory
<asac> jdstrand: because then i dont get the latest without either merging or loosing ;)
<asac> jdstrand: or is dhclient now stable enough?
<jdstrand> asac: you don't need to reload if you use '-R'. if you don't, use /etc/init.d/apparmor force-reload
<asac> what is -r? remove permanently?
<jdstrand> asac: the dhclient profile hasn't changed since early in the cycle
<jdstrand> asac: -r is 'reload' the profile
<jdstrand> -R is remove the profile
<sli_> why did I do such stupid update under ubuntu 8.10
<asac> jdstrand: does that install a link or remove the file?
<jdstrand> asac: neither
<asac> jdstrand: may i suggest to rename that to aa-client or something? ;) ... i wouldnt have looked at the features of parser
<jdstrand> asac: those are both temporary
<asac> jdstrand: ah right temporary
<asac> ok
<jdstrand> asac: to permanently disable, you must manually link into disable/
<jdstrand> asac: and then use either -R to unload the profile, or smash it with a sledgehammer and reload all of apparmor with the initscript
<asac> ok but i cannot use -r to just reload
<asac> kk
<asac> tried just -r ... that complained
 * asac tests
<jdstrand> asac: -r is used for reloading a profile that you may have modified. for what you seem to be trying to do, it isn't what you want
<asac> great ;) i got a lease
<asac> i want aa-client reload|disable|enable ;)
<asac> but now i am happy too ;)
<jdstrand> asac: of course it is up to you, but I'd recommend modifying the profile for you needs
<asac> i see the point of not providing that
<sli_> Ho good I had to kill thunderbird-bin
<eagles0513875> asac: im lpic level 1 certified
<eagles0513875> im happy as well
<asac> jdstrand: i will play around with it later. for now i disabled it ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: congrats
<sli_> Why did the script not notified or killed the app by himself
<jdstrand> asac: dhclient3 does run as root and it has had security issues (which is why we have the profile)
<jdstrand> asac: sure thing
<jdstrand> (just an fyi)
<eagles0513875> ty asac
<sli_> thks for help :D
<asac> sli_: those things in the script are not a problem normally
<asac> ok have to prepare for travel
<asac> bbi 3 hours or so
<eagles0513875> ok asac
<fta> [reed], ff3.7 is really unusable
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta> 21847 fta       20   0 1076m 420m  28m R   29 20.9   1638:35 firefox-3.7
<[reed]> I'm not seeing this
<[reed]> hmm
<fta> that's with no addon (expect abp)
<fta> it's really slow when i type in textareas
<[reed]> or, maybe I can
<[reed]> er, I am
<[reed]>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<[reed]>  4264 reed      20   0 1046m 411m  34m S   29 20.9   1244:44 firefox-bin
<fta> yeah
<fta> my cpu fan is never quiet, that's unbearable
<fta> moving to chromium
<[reed]> I'll take a look at it later
<micahg> asac: a reminder to back out that change from ff3.5.head
<dholbert> asac, ping?
<dholbert> asac, RE https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486065#c60 -- I've generated a try-server build of 1.9.1 + patch for that bug + the followup patch that dbaron mentioned
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486065 in Layout: Block and Inline "hidden scrollbars get drawn anyway when Gtk theme gives scrollbars borders" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<dholbert> asac, build is at https://build.mozilla.org/tryserver-builds/dholbert@mozilla.com-try-b28226f038b0/
<dholbert> asac, could you (or someone who's hitting the Karmic theme issue) test that build to confirm that it fixes the problem?
<dholbert> (n/m, posting on bug)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-01
<LLStarks> asac
<LLStarks> you there?
<micahg> LLStarks: can I help with something?
<micahg> did that new build work?
<LLStarks> is it merged?
<LLStarks> i was wondering if the "set as background" is firefox or ubuntu-added code.
<micahg> no, on the mozilla bug, one of the developers posted a new build to try for the 1.9.1 branch
<micahg> asac wanted to get the patch in upstream if at all possible
<micahg> there will be a 3.5.4 release before karmic is released
<micahg> oh, he asked for it in 3.5.5
<LLStarks> which bug?
<micahg> mozila bug 486065
<micahg> mozilla bug 486065
 * micahg kicks ubottu
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 486065 could not be found
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486065 in Layout: Block and Inline "hidden scrollbars get drawn anyway when Gtk theme gives scrollbars borders" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486065
<LLStarks> is either fix in the umd?
<micahg> LLStarks: not yet
<LLStarks> lemme try that other fix.
<micahg> LLStarks: can you download the build from the link in the mozilla bug to see if the problem still exists?
<LLStarks> it doesn't.
<micahg> does it fix either of the issues?
<LLStarks> does asac know about the second fix?
<micahg> idk, he was pinged and he got a copy of fthe mozilla bug
<LLStarks> it fixes the  trough-border boxes, not click events.
<micahg> LLStarks: I don't know if it was meant to fix click events
<micahg> but can you reply in the mozilla bug with that?
<micahg> at least maybe we can land the trough-border fix for 3.5.5
<LLStarks> maybe
<LLStarks> is asac in touch with other people on the art team besides psyke?
<micahg> idk
<LLStarks> did you see the  patches for 486065?
<micahg> yeah, one was the one I used in my test build, the other was code a little later
<LLStarks> the ones posted this evening?
<micahg> no
<micahg> I didn't see new posts this evening
<LLStarks> there were a few
<LLStarks> also, did you put in a merge request for the modified trough-border fix?
<micahg> yes, but I think asac would rather do it this way
<micahg1> LLStarks: sorry, pulled my cable out by accident
<LLStarks> what way?
<LLStarks> <micahg> yes, but I think asac would rather do it this way
<micahg> LLStarks: try to get the patch in upstream
<LLStarks> ah
<micahg> LLStarks: more local patches means more maintenance for us
<LLStarks> i see
<eagles0513875> asac: will need to talk to you this afternoon regarding bindwood and dev scripts 0.16
<sevoir> morning
<asac> https://build.mozilla.org/tryserver-builds/dholbert@mozilla.com-try-b28226f038b0/
<micahg1> hi asac
<micahg> asac: LLstarks tried it and said it worked correctly
<asac> he should be more verbose
<asac> in the upstream bug
<micahg> I saw that but didn't know how much he needed to say
<asac> Yes, it is fixed most likely means that he tried the buiöld
<micahg> yeah, I was chatting with him earlier
<asac> well. you need to be clear about a) what is fixed ... b) when is it fixed
<micahg> ok
<asac> did he try the tryserver build for instance
<asac> could also be he just lurked on the bug and commented that its fixed in 3.7/3.6
<micahg> yes, he tried the special build that dholbert posted
<asac> sure. but thats not clear from his comment
<asac> anyway. in case they dont take it upstream we need to take the other patch too that dbaron referred to
<micahg> ok, should I add that to the patch I made?
<asac> not sure. so far it sounds like they are not against taking that on 1.9.1 ;)
<asac> we should just not forget in case we have to do that on our own
<micahg> yeah, they seem to be willing
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac: if we didn't split out xulrunner, could we jump versions with an SRU?
<asac> "jump version" means what?
<asac> major version update?
<micahg> yep
<asac> we can also do that with xulrunner split out if its really needed
<micahg> well, I'm thinking LTS
<asac> but until 3.0 is not end of life its nothing we do
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am thinking about that every second day ;)
<micahg> 3.7 should be close to ready for Lucid
<asac> ah
<micahg> but that will only last for about a year
<asac> yeah. for lucid i am currently leaning towards getting xulrunner out of ffox
<asac> howver, the next problem we will face is hardy
<micahg> so by 11.10, we'll be in trouble with browser support
<micahg> yes
<micahg> 3.5 will only last until 10.04
<micahg> so even that's not a good solution
<asac> we will have trouble with browsers upport in 10.01 ;)
<asac> micahg: 3.5 will be EOL 6 month after 3.6 is out
<micahg> well, I was saying even if we could push 3.5, it won't solve the problem
<micahg> yes, which will be around 10.04/05
<asac> thats 10.06 _if_ they release in december ... which i dont think will happen
<sevoir> hi asac :)
<asac> hi#
<micahg> oh, BTW, can we get 3.6 in karmic?
<micahg> universe
<asac> micahg: we need to go through the rdepends of xulrunner-1.9 and firefox-3.0 one more time. then remove those
<asac> and then we can try to get freeze exception
<micahg> ok, so only 2 versions per release?
<asac> yeah. even that is too much work
<micahg> ok
<asac> and given how much folks rant about the naming of 3.5 in jaunty i am not sure its worth it ;)
<asac>  but well.
<micahg> I'll try to look at that next week, they said 3.6b1 around oct 13
<asac> thats ok.
<asac> i am just concerned to get the other stuff out
<asac> i will do a hard transition for ffox 3.0 after beta
<asac> but xulrunner 1.9 needs to be reviewed
<micahg> ok
<asac> e.g. is there still something not ported to 1.9.1
<asac> i dont think there is something missing
<asac> bt could be that something sneaked in
<asac> after i made the list of the stuff that needs to be ported
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<asac> what you could do is check https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox
<asac> there is a classpath build
<asac> that somewhat failed on builders
<asac> i am sure it built locally
<asac> thats the last thing to get rid of xulrunner _1.8_
<asac>  De-libxul-dev'ification (LP: #352968):
<asac>   * debian/control: build-depend on xulrunner-dev (and not libxul-dev)
<asac> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8 gthread-2.0 >= 2.2 gdk-pixbuf-2.0... Package @GDK_PRIVATE_PACKAGES@ was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `@GDK_PRIVATE_PACKAGES@.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable Package '@GDK_PRIVATE_PACKAGES@', required by 'GDK', not found
<asac> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8 gthread-2.0 >= 2.2 gdk-pixbuf-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<asac> make: *** [config.status] Error 1
<asac> not sure what that is
<asac> either we really lack some builddepends
<asac> or the control file is busted or something
<asac> or some .pc file in my ppa
<asac> let me retry the amd buid
<asac> build
<asac> i had some gtk hacking package in sandbox at that point
<asac> not sure if that was bogus
<sevoir> asac: I created branch and tested my package with 'debuild -b'. Created deb package and tested install. Working great. Next step?
<asac> sevoir: push the branch somewhere
<asac> (e.g. publish)
<asac> so we can review
<sevoir> it's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~sevoir/firefox-extensions/firefox-ubuntu-hu-menu.ubuntu
<asac> yeah. usually you would post that in your NEED PACKAGING bug too
<sevoir> ok. I post it.
 * asac cannot look because launchpad gives internal error
<asac> i will check later
<asac> ah now it works
<asac>  * Initial release. (Closes: #422206) -> thats the debian bug syntax
<asac> for launchpad its: LP: #XXXX
<asac> firefox-ubuntu-hu-menu (1.7.0.0 -> thats a native version ... use a upstream + ubuntu revision approach
<asac> like 1.7.0-0ubuntu1 (if your upstream relesae is 1.7.0)
<asac> Maintainer: Szenográdi Norbert Péter <sevoir@sevoir.hu>
<asac> put yourself in XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<asac> and use Mozilla Extensions Developmenet Team <....> as Maintainer:
<asac> Vcs-Browser: https://code.launchpad.net/~sevoir/firefox-extensions/firefox-ubuntu-hu-menu.upstream
<asac> -> dont use upstream branch
<asac> also use the projected release branch
<asac> which will be either ~ubuntu-dev or ~mozilla-extensions-dev
<asac> same for Vcs-Bzr
<asac> sevoir: ^^
<sevoir> ahhh
<sevoir> :D
<sevoir> learning, learning, learning
<sevoir> ;)
<asac> in debian/copyright -> dont put a full GPL copy
<asac> if your license is in /usr/share/common-licenses
<asac> just refer to that file
<asac> and only put a short header in copyright file
<asac> sevoir: you say that your import is 1.7.0.0 ... but your install.rdf says version=1.7
<asac> MOZ_XPI_EMID := {8c08a1b5-387b-4486-b4e3-77786ff7fd16}
<asac> is that needed?
<asac> in most cases it should just work without that
<sevoir> okay, I check these errors now.
<asac> sevoir: thats it ... oh. since you are upstream, please please pretty please put your LICENSE in the top level upstream .xpi
<asac> (also would be in the import upstream)
<asac> thx
<asac> sevoir: thanks. btw, even i had a lot comments its not bad ;) ... so keep up the work!!
<sevoir> just the first is hard, after more easier :-)
<asac> yep
<sevoir> I dont give up, I would like to see my extensions in repository  :P
<asac> sevoir: oh..we shouldnt use the firefox prefix i would think
<sevoir> ubuntu-hu-menu is okay?
<asac> we are currently working with debian on a standard
<asac> that standard says that the binary package should be xul-ext-
<asac> prefix
<asac> some stuff for the new standard is http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMozExtTeam
<asac> but dont take everythig for granted there yet ;)
<sevoir> many info :D
<asac> yeah
<asac> just address the comments i had
<asac> the XPI.TEMPLATE you used should have most stuff proper
<asac> so you should be fine in general ;)
<sevoir> bazaar not work ?
<asac> bazaar works
<asac> not sure what you mean
<asac> ;)
<sevoir> ERROR: Connection error: while sending POST /~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE/.bzr/smart: [Errno 113]
<sevoir> :o
<asac> not sure
<asac> what url are you triny got push to?
<asac> e.g. you should not push to XPI.TEMPLATE
<asac> thats for sure
<sevoir> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE
<sevoir> but this okay, I copied other dir.
<sevoir> I cant put my branch
<sevoir> bzr push bzr+ssh://sevoir@bazaar.launchpad.net/~sevoir/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-hu-menu.upstream
<fta2> asac, do you know of any waterfall like tool for bzr and/or pbuilder?
<asac> fta2: i know the waterfall model ;)
<fta2> i'd like to setup something like that to do continuous builds and track perf & memory per commit
<asac> you want to do those per-commit builds in ppa ;)?
<sevoir> asac: new debian/copyright file is okay? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/282916/
<asac> i think so
<sevoir> and new debian/control file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282917/
<asac> sevoir: have you checked our ubuntu-it-menu ?
<sevoir> yes
<sevoir> but only license file
<sevoir> I check ubuntu-it-menu debian/copyright file
<asac> ok
<asac> sevoir: how did you produce the orig tarball? using med-xpi-unpack?
<sevoir> the package from addons page > xpi unpack
<asac> yeah
<asac> good
<asac> sevoir: so the top level license file should be included in your addons .xpi
<asac> like license.txt ... or COPYING in the top level of the xpi
<asac> makes it easier ;)
<sevoir> I have license file in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sevoir/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-hu-menu.upstream/files
<sevoir> this from ubuntu-it-menu ;-)
<sevoir> it's wrong or wrong place?
<asac> that lnk doesnt work
<asac> if its in top level dir of the upstream tree then its fine
<sevoir> asac: please check it now: https://code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<sevoir> it think, these same as ubuntu-it-menu
<sevoir> -t
<fta2> asac, no, not in a ppa, this is not open source, at least not yet
<fta2> not that i don't want it to be...
<sevoir> asac: I think its done, buildeb -b working fine. Deb is okay, installable
<asac> sevoir: thx. i will check that in a few
<sevoir> ok, Im waiting
<sevoir> thx
<asac> sevoir: ok i requested review from myself and bdrung on your branch
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sevoir/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-hu-menu.ubuntu/+merge/12718
<asac> you should get mails with our comments etc.
<sevoir> okay. and I subscribed to mailing list too ;-)
<asac> sevoir: i made a quick comment up front ... but wait a bit till bdrung_ had a look at it too
<asac> fta2: wlll you drop the python-tlslite depends in chromium?
<asac> or shall i? doko said you said its not needed anymore
<fta2> asac, it's used as a 3rd party because i dropped the tiny patch needed to use the system one
<fta2> it's just a matter of /usr/bin/tls (policy compliant) vs /usr/bin/tls.py (expected by chromium)
<fta2> doko 1st wanted that package into the distro, until he realized the last version was from 2005
<sevoir> okay
<sevoir> asac: but If my extension contain a jar file, what can I do? should I unpack and upload it?
<bdrung_> sevoir: yes, unpack it (already in the source file)
<asac> sevoir: you produce the upstream tree by just running med-xpi-unpack
<asac> with the .xpi
<sevoir> ok, I check it now
<asac> fta2: ok great. point is that we still build-depend on it. so we can just drop it?
<asac> or is there anything needed (like tls.py link)
<fta2> by default, the install rule creates /usr/bin/tls.py, that's why google expects it, but it's not compliant with the debian policy to put *.py, *.sh, *.pl in /usr/bin, so i changed it, but it needs a patch in chrome, which i had for a long time, until i removed it for a reason i don't remember
<fta2> so either i re-add this patch and we can drop a 3rd party dir, or i drop the build-dep and keep that 3rd party
<sevoir> bdrung_ , asac: unpacked and uploaded
<sevoir> bye all
<sevoir> I will come back tomorrow :)
<asac> am i here?
<asac> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<asac> good
<fta2> am I?
<fta2> i've disconnected for a while
<asac> fta2: you are ;)
<asac> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<asac> seems to be a good test ;)
<fta2> yep
<asac> fta2: what would be the implication of dropping the build-dep ... would we still ship tls.py in usr/bin ?
<asac> if not then we definitly want that
<asac> dtchen: not sure if that is sound related, but i think so.
<asac> dtchen: yesterday i upgraded my X61s lenovo thing
<fta2> no, it's just used during the tests, it's not shipped
<asac> dtchen: (one week suspended)
<asac> dtchen: now it makes some strange click sounds
<asac> no really sure when it does that
<asac> but it definitly happens from time to time
<asac> something every other minute
<asac> fta2: good. will you drop the build-dep?
<asac> and repush (if the builders are not too busy)
<fta2> why repush? is there an emergency or something?
<asac> fta2: no.
<asac> fta2: just thought we would know if it fails earlier
<fta2> committed
<asac> otherwise just keep it
<asac> we will see tomorrow
<fta2> i made the test failures non fatal anyway, should not be a problem
<eagles0513875> hey asac you there
<eagles0513875> asac: is it normal for an extension to not work one min then work another. cuz today i got on linux at school and i tried out firefox and as soon as i got on bindwood which i built using devscripts 0.16 worked O_o without adding any extra lines as mentioned in the wiki
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-verbose.png *sigh*
<asac> fta: heh. make the font smaller ;) j.k.
<eagles0513875> asac: you still here
<eagles0513875> did you see my message that i left you earlier
<asac> i dont understand the question
<asac> works != is proper
<asac> its usually less
<BUGabundo> hey every one. guud evening
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium is stupid
<BUGabundo> a single download is hogging one of my cores
<BUGabundo> luckly since it has PID separation
<BUGabundo> I can run it with CPU limit -l 20 :)
<micahg> BUGabundo: it is a nightly
<BUGabundo> always daily :)
<BUGabundo> also this morning version had some bug with cookies
<bdrung> asac: now time to sync m-d
<fta> BUGabundo, don't tell me, find existing bugs or file one
<fta> (re) BUGabundo, don't tell me, find existing bugs or file one
<bdrung> asac: can bug #440239 be ff fault?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440239 in pwdhash "< key not dead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440239
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-02
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<sevoir> morning
<asac> micahg1: hi
<asac> hmm. hope you are asleep ;)
 * micahg1 hopes too :)
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=21603
<fta> i have no clue what's best there
<micahg> asac: Karmic looks nice...I get a notice to restart in teh browser :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: let me look
<asac> micahg: no ubufox though :(
<asac> on CD
<asac> mysterious
<asac> worst case .... to debug something like that on cd for me ;)
<micahg> asac: yeah, I know..but it works on the desktop
<asac> fta: alternatives suck
<fta> i know
<asac> fta: best rule i can come up with is: default browser gets 100 ... all secondary browsers the same
<asac> obsoleted ones get even less
<asac> dont take seamonkey as a good example. maybe check what epiphany-browser has
<asac> and use that
<asac> fta: posted that to the bug
<fta> k
<asac> fta: yoú shouldnt ask me something like that this early ;)
<asac> i will update the bug again
<asac> the rule is the other way
<asac> default browser get lower prio
<asac> obviously
<sevoir> hi asac :) I created a new branch . the xpi was unpacked with med-xpi-unpack. the branch same as xul-ext-ubuntu-hu-menu but this is toolbar version..
<asac> sevoir: hi. what does "toolbar version" mean?
<sevoir> the xul-ext-ubuntu-hu-menu is in firefox menu, xul-ext-ubuntu-hu-toolbar is a toolbar with search option
<micahg> asac: if you get a chance, can you look at bug 440478, I'm not sure what the next step is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440478 in firefox-3.5 "karmic beta1: Sun Java plugin does not load" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440478
<asac> micahg: you shouldnt be working that long ;)
<asac> what time is it?
<fta> beta's out, too bad chromium is not in it :P
<asac> fta: we knew that ;)
<fta> sure, but i'm just sad
<asac> hey
<asac> thats nothing to be sad about
<asac> rmember that chromium doesnt do any releases yet
<asac> i know they are now working on tags
<asac> also the longer its in the ppa the more people use it ;)
<asac> meaning you pile up a huge amount of testers you can later use for pre-release testing
<asac> fta: what is really left here is a goo dlicense documenation
<asac> which of course is lots of work
<asac> but my vision is to do the following presentation:
<asac> a) a dependency graph with licenses attached
<asac> a) a tuple lilst with whitelisted license combinations
<asac> if we have that on top of the current licensecheck thing
<asac> we just need to fill the gaps
<asac> and it will go in in a hurry
<fta> it looks doable
<sevoir> :o
<sevoir> asac: if you have a little time, please review these branch too : https://code.launchpad.net/~sevoir/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-hu-toolbar.ubuntu. this package will closing bug 422208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422208 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] firefox-ubuntu-hu-toolbar" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422208
<sindhudweep> asac: you there?
<asac> sindhudweep: yes
<asac> please summon the other asac ;)
<asac> this gateway as bad lag ;)
<asac> and i am not seeing the ping then
<sindhudweep> asac / asac__ : do you have more comments for the second merge proposal? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnash/gnash/ubuntu.head/+merge/12694. If not merge at your convenience :D
<asac> sindhudweep: checking
<asac> sindhudweep: looks good. i will upload that
<asac> (getting ffe first)
<asac> Sindhudweep Narayan Sarkar (karmic signing key)
<asac> a bit odd with the comment ;)
<asac> do you have a jaunty signing key too ;)?
<sindhudweep> nope
<sindhudweep> couldn't figure out for a while why gpg couldn't find my key till i remembered that the comment mattered :/
<asac__> sindhudweep: is your key signed by someone? otherwise you can easily create a new one
<asac__> you can add new UID too
<sindhudweep> not signed by anyone else, self signed. do you want me to resubmit?
<asac__> your decision. i wouldnt want that in my changelogs ;)
<asac__> but for submission it doesnt matter anyway. i have to sign it in any case
<sindhudweep> Good point. I have to run to work but I'll re submit ~ 10 hours
<asac__> sindhudweep: i can just fix the name
<asac__> remove the ()
<asac__> on merge
<av`> asac__, if I close a firefox istance with more than 20+ windows open, it stays a bit to close it telling me to force close it then I wait, and it closes, but the istance keeps to stay open
<av`> so I have to manually close it
<asac> extensions can cause that
<asac> or plugins
<sindhudweep> If i change the name won't dput/launchpad complain? or does it only use the ssh key?
<asac> that dont release all thread resources
<sindhudweep> dput should read as bazaar
<av`> asac, I don't have any plugin / ext installed
<av`> I removed everything
<asac> sindhudweep: it uses the email to refer to your account.
<av`> mm...I just have one ext
<asac> sindhudweep: the full thing is just used for signing
<av`> from what I see
<asac> you need to add a new UID to your gpg key
<asac> and then you are done
<asac> av`: maybe wait longer
<av`> ok
<asac> it has to sync the whole UI state to sessionstore
<sindhudweep> okay. and will I need to upload my key again following my change to the uid list?
<asac> yeah
<asac> sindhudweep: to launchpad ... and also to some public keyring
<asac> like gpg --send-keys KEYID
<eagles0513875> asac: i need to tlak to u when i return bro
<sevoir> asac: if you have a little time, please review these branch too : https://code.launchpad.net/~sevoir/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-hu-toolbar.ubuntu. this package will closing bug 422208 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422208 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] firefox-ubuntu-hu-toolbar" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422208
<sindhudweep> asac: i pushed that (modified) key to ubuntu's key server but launchpad already thinks it has that key (since they have the same fingerprint).
<sindhudweep> asac__: revision 178 in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnash/gnash/ubuntu.head has the fixed name.
<asac__> sindhudweep: hmm. odd. well. maybe launchpad pulls the details from the keyring server.
<asac__> usually UID should be a change
<sindhudweep> ahh launchpad doesnt care since it just references keyserver.ubuntu.com which has both http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xD3EA2AE7629B49D84FFE8CD345E1B9786B9735B3&op=index
<sindhudweep> anyways I'm off. Enjoy the rest of your day folks.
<asac> thx
<asac> sindhudweep: oh. i have one question if you are still there
<asac> can i remove the klash parts for this cycle?
<asac> in the past kde was always unreliable to have or not have
<asac> and this would also mean its a new package
<sindhudweep> yes please do so
<sindhudweep> i have a very out of date branch that fixes that.
<sindhudweep> but till then it's just worthless clutter.
<bdrung_> asac: thanks for syncing
<asac> bdrung_: thx to you!!
<asac> now we can swiftly do the extension fixes between now and RC freeze
<asac> sindhudweep: hmm. i thought you added klash ... nevermind
<asac> i was confused
<asac> your merge does not change our package
<bdrung_> asac: yes, we should add a column to the extension list called "maintained in"
<bdrung_> s/,/./
<asac> bdrung_: i think its not black and white. i think default is always "debian"
<asac> minus differences for freezes on both sides
<asac> at least that should be the goal
<asac> we could document however whats the current place i agree
<asac> so we know what to get to debian next cycle
<bdrung_> asac: k (with m-d there should be only transitional packages as diffs)
<asac> (before debian freeze in december afaik)
<asac__> yeah. i think we shouldnt do the renaming in ubuntu this cycle
<bdrung_> asac: we should rename all packages in debian before release
<asac__> NEW packages alway cause pain on archive folks
<asac__> who are busy enough this time imo
<asac__> bdrung_:  before debian release yes.
<bdrung_> asac: the rename for ubuntu is target at lucid
<asac__> ok so lets say: after we go to RC freeze we have all done in ubuntu
<asac__> then we start to get stuff that isnt in debian to debian
<asac__> and do the renaming there
<bdrung_> yes
<asac__> at the same time we need to file bugs in ubuntu to remove the old sources
<asac__> when karmic is relesaed
<asac__> maybe opening bugs and use Ubuntu:later milestone
<bdrung_> asac: how is the progress of parsing the repository for m-d?
<asac> i will make a date with mvo now ;)
<bdrung_> asac: i like to see it soon, so that we can test it in debian before we will sync it to lucid
<asac__> ack
<asac__> i try to schedule a call on monday now
<bdrung_> k
<asac> fta: dont you have ath9k? on your netbook?
<fta> asac, hmm, probably, why?
<ripps> dammit, someone released an autoscroll patch for chromium several days ago, but I've heard no word about anybody merging it in
<fta> ?
<asac__> fta: i get reports that ath9k is in sad state
<asac__> fta: previously we had problems while background scanning
<asac__> fta: did you ever see that?
<asac__> like every 2 minutes network issues?
<asac__> fta: anyway. now it seems upstream landed support for all new ath9k chipsets and we have regression for older aht9k ones
<asac__> even _without_ background scanning
<asac__> up to the point that they cannot even establish connection after 2h
<asac__> (even without NM)
<fta> i barely used my netbook recently, last time was 3 weeks ago but it didn't use the network, it was in a train
<asac> hmm ok
<fta> if you want me to try something, i can, i'm at home today
<asac> fta: fire up that netbook ... upgrade to latest
<asac> put it on wireless and download something that will take a while
<fta>  /w or /wo the nm ppa?
<asac> use nm ppa because beta is a bit broken
<asac> but it should work to get a wifi connection if you dont use the editor
<asac> so it shouldnt matter much
<asac__> bug 439723 and bug 414560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439723 in linux "ath9k - nm-applet don't connect to any network after 2 hours (+-)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414560 in linux "ath9k disassociates/reassociates a lot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414560
<fta> asac, weren't you supposed to update the x-www-browser bug?
<fta> *sigh* can't connect to archive.u.c
<fta> beta effect?
<sevoir> asac / asac__ : can I propose for merging my other branch to you and bdrung_ ?
<asac> sevoir: yes, just propose a merge and mark the other as superseded
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> beta
<asac> need to go somewhere else ;)
<fta> 607 upgraded, 81 newly installed, 10 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 510MB of archives.
<sevoir> asac: missing target branch ... what can I write for target branch ?
<asac> sevoir: i created a target branch yesterday and requested a merge for your thing ... didnt i?
<asac> just use the same used in the other merge request
<asac> fta: yeah. so maybe you will even see the problem while downloading that stuff ... i assume you are already on .31?
<asac> fta: btw. fixed my comment in the alternative bug
<fta> yeah, 31-5
<fta> but i'm wired
<asac> hmm. try wireless ;)
<asac> on your netbook
<asac> that should show if you have the bug already ... which i think is likely
<sevoir> asac: thx, I proposed
<asac> sevoir: not sure i got the mail (might be i forgot to subscribe to the branch) ... please request review from me explicitly
<sevoir> asac: the reviewers: you and bdrung_
<asac> tx
<asac> kenvandine: so can we get the name_owner_change for gwibber and exception handling up today? or rather next week?
<asac> i think would be beneficial to get that in asap so we see what is left from the unstability
<eagles0513875> asac: O_o remember how the otherday bindwood wasnt working for me
<asac> i am not sure i want to remember that
<asac> its probobably your own confusion ;)
<kenvandine> asac: i plan to work on that this weekend... been too wrapped up in empathy this week :/
<asac> kk
<asac> kenvandine: the name_owner_dbus patch should be trivial, no?
<asac> or would that hide too many exception cases?
<kenvandine> i would think... but it didn't work quite the same way in gwibber
<asac> i mean ... so far we get bugs probably whenever daeomon goes down or dies (no reply)
<kenvandine> yeah... the name_owner_change should be easy
<asac> which might not be that bad ... though we probably understand that we need error handling for all remote calls
<kenvandine> but it isn't working in gwibber
<asac> kenvandine: thought the fix was easy (just main loop)
<kenvandine> yeah... didn't work in gwibber
<kenvandine> not sure why
<kenvandine> it's weird
<asac> ok sounds odd
<kenvandine> yeah... i need to spend some more time on it
<asac> kenvandine: i think exception handling has priority for now. there probably can also be regular timeouts
<kenvandine> but i promised rick good progress with AV in empathy this week :)
<asac> e.g. when daemon gets timeout from service ietc
<asac> sure
<asac> AV?
<kenvandine> audio/video
<asac> ok. thats jabber video right?
<asac> and auto?
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> audio ;)...damn
<asac> is that google voice? libjingle is that ... isnt it?
<kenvandine> working ok now... but we need to add some stuff to guide the user when there is a problem
<kenvandine> farsight
<kenvandine> not google voice
<kenvandine> just video over jabber
<asac> hmm. not libjingle?
<asac> ok
<asac> there is no libjingle in archive ;)
<kenvandine> problem is if you don't have upnp on enabled on your router... it silently blows up
<asac> http://code.google.com/apis/talk/libjingle/index.html
<kenvandine> we need a way to raise something to the user to say "go turn this on"
<asac> hmm
<asac> blows up == crashing?
<kenvandine> sometimes... usually just a black screen
<kenvandine> fails to display the video
<kenvandine> not a great user experience
<kenvandine> farsight uses jingle
<asac> ah ok
<asac> not sure whats the different to google talk is then ...
<asac> probably just that it can work everywhere
<kenvandine> if both ends have upnp enabled it is actually pretty damn good
<kenvandine> google talk is jabber
<asac> i assume jabber provider needs a special service?
<eagles0513875> asac: bindwood wasnt working for me the other day then updated some things on karmic earlier this week then when i tried it yesterday it worked
<kenvandine> it works over google talk
<asac> kenvandine: i know ;)
<eagles0513875> this was prior to adding some other things that are mentioned in the wiki
<kenvandine> nope... works with any jabber
<asac> kenvandine: i think i mixd up voice and talk ;)
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> different services :)
<asac> actually thought it was the same ;)
<asac> then i dont know voice :)
<kenvandine> google voice just connects two real phone lines
<kenvandine> and google brokers it
<asac> eagles0513875: we updated the upstream release ...
<kenvandine> i wish it was SIP
<asac> ah ok. thanks for the info
<eagles0513875> that explains why its working now lol
<asac> i dont know. i have bad experience with sip
<kenvandine> asac: SIP is great when it works :)
<asac> maybe just because ekiga was crap when i tried it
<asac> yes ... "when"
<asac> ;)
<kenvandine> like the canonical sip service rocks...just nobody uses it
<asac> our canonical server had lots of stuttering
<asac> same for ekiga.net
<asac> hmm
<kenvandine> ekiga.net is very crappy
<asac> didnt rock for me ;)
<asac> which is why i think it was ekiga being broken
<kenvandine> could have been
<kenvandine> pitti has great things to say about diamondcard.net
<kenvandine> i think that is right
<kenvandine> anyway.. empathy is close to rockin' for voice/video
<kenvandine> that has been the priority this week :/  gwibber is next though
<asac__> nice ;)
<asac> "We Process the Nation's Credit Card Transactions"
<asac__> two things important to see for me
<asac__> a) non-tree layout broken
<asac__> b) exception handling
<asac__> c) name_owner_change
<asac__> in that priority (but all pretty close ;))
<kenvandine> asac__, the non-tree layout is fixed in trunk... i guess we haven't uploaded since thin
<asac__> and then general stability
<kenvandine> then
<asac__> but i think b and c should give a much more stable user experience
<asac__> already
<kenvandine> i think when b and c are done, it will be more stable
<asac__> evn if daemon is dead broken still ;)
<eagles0513875> asac__:  will finish up bind wood this weekend
<asac__> eagles0513875: its just a few packaging changes ;) ... what are you doing all the time
<eagles0513875> asac__: just started lectures
<eagles0513875> doing my java hw if i get fedup of tyring it i might stop and finish up bindwood
<asac__> anyway have to do a break before meeting in 40 min
<eagles0513875> hehe :)
<eagles0513875> im enjoy ing helping out in the little capacity i have learned so far
<sevoir> bye all
<fta> asac, Fetched 332MB in 1h 2min 24s (88.7kB/s), nothing particular wrt n-m. it's just slow because of the beta rush
<eagles0513875> holy crumpets
<eagles0513875> tell me bout it fta even my local mirrors are bogged down
<asac> fta: hmm all wireless?
<fta> yes
<eagles0513875> hehe nice
<asac> kenvandine: 436591 is fixed in your empathy work too?
<eagles0513875> asac: are uploads to bzr for firefox extensions getting hammered 2 in regard to new branches
<kenvandine> it is something i am going to look at, yes
<fta> damn, pbuilder overrides my CFLAGS
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> just touching and leaving. busy night :)
<fta> [reed], any news about the cpu hog issue in trunk?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-03
<eagles0513875> morning
<fta> [reed], checking for sqlite3 >= 3.6.18... Requested 'sqlite3 >= 3.6.18' but version of SQLite is 3.6.16  :(
<fta> stevel, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32933723/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.songbird_1.5.0~a~svn20091002r15126-0ubuntu1~usd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  broken with --enable-system-sqlite
<eagles0513875> ouchie fta :(
<fta> g++ -o sbDBEngine.so -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-rpath-link,/build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091002r15126/build-tree/songbird/compiled/dist/xulrunner -shared -Wl,-version-script,/build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091002r15126/build-tree/songbird/components/dbengine/src/hide-sqlite.ver -lpthread  -lglib-2.0    -L/build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091002r15126/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/linux-x86_64/mozilla/release/lib Data
<fta> baseEngineComponent.o DatabaseEngine.o DatabaseQuery.o DatabasePreparedStatement.o DatabaseResult.o       /build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091002r15126/build-tree/songbird/compiled/components/moz/strings/src/sbMozStringUtils.a   /build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091002r15126/build-tree/songbird/compiled/components/moz/threads/src/sbMozThreads.a   /build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091002r15126/build-tree/songbird/compiled//build/buildd/song
<fta> bird-1.5.0~a~svn20091002r15126/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/linux-x86_64/sqlite/release/lib/libsqlite3.a.a -lxpcomglue_s -lnspr4 -lxpcom -lplds4 -lunicharutil_external_s
<fta> g++: /build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091002r15126/build-tree/songbird/compiled//build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091002r15126/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/linux-x86_64/sqlite/release/lib/libsqlite3.a.a: No such file or directory
<fta> make[6]: *** [sbDBEngine.so] Error 1
<stevel> hrm.
<eagles0513875> fta: care u dont spam urself out
<fta> d'oh!, long lines
<stevel> libsqlite3.a.a ?
<stevel> that's definitely not right
<stevel> will need to check with preed to see if he changed anything on x86_64 recently. i don't recall anything going in though
<fta> regression between r15096 and r15126 (1 day)
<stevel> fta: actually we did do something
<stevel> http://bugzilla.songbirdnest.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17800
<ubottu> bugzilla.songbirdnest.com bug 17800 in Platform: Build System "[build-misc] Turn on the de-malgamated sqlite vendor-binaries" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<fta> de-malgamated?
<fta> oh, you used the concatenated source file before?
 * stevel shrugs
<stevel> beats me :)
<fta> [reed], wtf is /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmozalloc?
 * stevel would have to check with preed
<fta> too much redness during the w-e. i give up
<fta> mozilla 441324
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 441324 in XPCOM "Implement xmalloc regardless of whether jemalloc is disabled" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=441324
<fta> backed out, great
<eagles0513875> fta: looks like u have ur work cut out for ya
<eagles0513875> wb bdrung
<fta> eagles0513875, i'd prefer the dailies to always stay green, really
<bdrung> eagles0513875: i pulled my lan cable :)
<eagles0513875> bdrung: operator error replace operator :P
<eagles0513875> fta: what you mean
<eagles0513875> you mean that 5 a day rule or what ever there is?
<bdrung> :D
<fta> d'oh! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-October/000626.html
<fta> so late in the cycle :(
<[reed]> fta: mozalloc is our new infallible malloc
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-04
<asturubuntu> Hi...
<asturubuntu> I'm testing beta of ubuntu for asturian language iso code "ast", and I find that Firefox is in English
<asturubuntu> where must i put the bug?
<EruditeHermit> hi
<EruditeHermit> where is asac
<av`> fta, why songbird is not yet into the archive?
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<fta> av`, see bug 94494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<fta> and debian 412437
<ubottu> Debian bug 412437 in wnpp "ITP: songbird -- desktop Web player, a digital jukebox and Web browser" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/412437
<eagles0513875> hehe
<gnomefreak> i am not here pretty much at all for a week or so. im in a bad place mentally and working on it. asac if you forgot about it please push sunbird while im gone.
<BUGabundo> hey gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<gnomefreak> i will however check email while im gone i hope. i was hospitalized since wed. sept. 23rd
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<gnomefreak> oh win system to help my father with an issue, so once done iwill be gone :(
<gnomefreak> BUGabundocan you relay the above info to asac when he returns, im likely to not be here. im thinking hes gone for the weekend
<BUGabundo> I won't be here long
<BUGabundo> and asac is on break too
<BUGabundo> better memo or email him, gnomefreak
 * gnomefreak thinks he cant remember because he is too busy so i should ask bdrung_ or someone else
<gnomefreak> BUGabundothanks. how long of a break is he on?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I just notice asac aint even here
<BUGabundo> so it must be a long away
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo how has everything been?
<BUGabundo> nice
<gnomefreak> good to hear
<BUGabundo> much much busy
<BUGabundo> enjoying a long weekend :)
<gnomefreak> im not alowed t o be busy for a while
<BUGabundo> national holiday tomorrow
<BUGabundo> gramas bday today :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> extemssion work going ok? that reminds me i need to talk to bdrung_ about my patch for the install.rdf
<gnomefreak> extension even
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2009/10/02/the-real-firefox/
 * gnomefreak looks
 * gnomefreak starting to hate icechat
<BUGabundo> aha
<gnomefreak> IE is crashing
<gnomefreak> so much for not having to restart browser
<gnomefreak> FF just wont open at all
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo thats cute :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<mac_v> gnomefreak: it looks more like a dog ;p
<gnomefreak> it does
 * mac_v going to warn ASPCA about BUGabundo shearing the poor little fella ;p
<BUGabundo> its not mine
<BUGabundo> mine is alllll black
 * gnomefreak not seeing anything i finished
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: mac_v http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Pets/Petit/
<mac_v> BUGabundo: lol > this looks like the intro of the evil dude in a slasher movie >  http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Pets/Petit/20090809180849.jpg.php
<mac_v> ;p
<gnomefreak> well tht explains why i dont see the packages i finished. the changelog was chnaged to someone else :(
<gnomefreak> for motu app its nice to have the changelog in the applicatants name
<EruditeHermit> hi, does anyone know where I can get gnash 0.8.6?
<BUGabundo> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 211 kB, installed size 744 kB
<BUGabundo> humm on some PPA??
<BUGabundo> cause if Karmic doesn't have, we don't have :)
<BUGabundo> you could file for a sync request
<BUGabundo> but its to late in the game EruditeHermit
<BUGabundo> EruditeHermit: https://launchpad.net/~gnash/+archive/ppa has it
<BUGabundo> 0.8.6-0ubuntu1
<EruditeHermit> ah
<EruditeHermit> nice
<EruditeHermit> BUGabundo, I talked to asac last week and he said he was going to do it by friday/saturday
<EruditeHermit> BUGabundo, but he isn't here =(
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> no idea where he went
<BUGabundo> very unusual
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<EruditeHermit> I was looking for him yesterday
<EruditeHermit> he usually is on here all the time
<EruditeHermit> he told me to remind him
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> he is not
<BUGabundo> his NICK is :)
<EruditeHermit> well yeah
<EruditeHermit> =p
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> brb
<EruditeHermit> thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> np
<fta> BUGabundo or someone: i need to test something on chromium but not karmic
<fta> (i only have karmic here)
<BUGabundo> karmic only
<BUGabundo> or lucil lol
<BUGabundo> nothing stable on my system
<BUGabundo> nor even on my android
<BUGabundo> nor even work PC :) debian unstable
<BUGabundo> fta: what is it ?
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=23362
<BUGabundo> never seen it
<BUGabundo> you can try #ubuntu-bugs
<BUGabundo> or just #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> but that prob would just  kill you :9
<BUGabundo> try !chrome or !chromium on identica
<fta> *sigh*
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-04
<fta> no
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^ chromium is still in universe, so no magic effect of being pre installed like firefox
<fta> people have to search for it, and most won't even know it exists
<BUGabundo> nite guys
<rbhatta> hi micahg
<micahg> rbhatta: hi, so is this on a single screen or multiple?
<rbhatta> single screen
<micahg> rbhatta: it won't go to full screen?
<micahg> which flash player?
<rbhatta> Adobe v 10
<micahg> which driver?
<micahg> graphics I mean?
<rbhatta> i think it is nvidia...not sure how can i check that
<rbhatta> it was working in lucid
<micahg> lshw -C video
<rbhatta> thanks checking
<rbhatta> it is *-display:0              description: VGA compatible controller  product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller    vendor: Intel Corporation
<micahg> rbhatta: that's the same chipset I have
<micahg> could you describe in more detail the issue?
<rbhatta> hmm does it work for u
<micahg> yep
<rbhatta> one more qs which ver of adobe u have
<micahg> ii  flashplugin-installer                           10.1.85.3ubuntu1
<rbhatta> excuse my not knowing.. how to check the version i have
<rbhatta> i think i have the same version
<micahg> dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-installer
<rbhatta> i have exactly the same one
<rbhatta> funny let me check the firefox exact version
<rbhatta> ii  firefox                               3.6.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3                safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<micahg> rbhatta: try starting with a new profile, firefox -ProfileManager
<rbhatta> hmm trying
<rbhatta> nope did not work.. still the same
<rbhatta> it freezes showing me the screen i had shown at the moment i hit fullscreen button
<micahg> rbhatta: was firefox closed first?
<rbhatta> yup...
<rbhatta> closed it created a new one and then tried
<micahg> hmm
<rbhatta> trying to change flash plugin to swfdec
<rbhatta> will that help
<micahg> rbhatta: nah
<micahg> rbhatta: do you have any extensions installed?
<rbhatta> a lot of them
<rbhatta> let me see which ones
<micahg> rbhatta: at the system level?
<rbhatta> recently i installed chromification
<micahg> right but that shouldn't be in a new profile
<rbhatta> yup .. when i opened the new profile all of them are not there
<micahg> is this a specific site?  does youtube work?
<rbhatta> it is any flash based website including youtube
<rbhatta> let me try with epiphany
<rbhatta> we can see if it is OS level issue or firefox issue
<micahg> can you pastebin about:support from the clean profile
<micahg> rbhatta: ah, good point, do you have another browser installeD?
<rbhatta> yeah epiphany
<rbhatta> and it works in that
<rbhatta> then it is a firefox issue...
<micahg> uh, so it seems like it's a FF issue which is weird
<rbhatta> ok let me paste it
<rbhatta>   Application Basics
<rbhatta>         Name
<rbhatta>         Firefox
<rbhatta>         Version
<rbhatta>         3.6.10
<rbhatta>         Profile Directory
<rbhatta>           Open Containing Folder
<rbhatta>         Installed Plugins
<micahg> rbhatta: stop
<rbhatta>           about:plugins
<rbhatta>         Build Configuration
<rbhatta>           about:buildconfig
<micahg> !pastebin | rbhatta
<rbhatta>   Extensions
<ubot2> rbhatta: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rbhatta>         Name
<rbhatta>         Version
<rbhatta>         Enabled
<rbhatta>         ID
<rbhatta>         IBM CCK
<rbhatta>         2.0.4
<rbhatta>         true
<rbhatta>         IBM-cck@firefox-extensions.ibm.com
<rbhatta>         Bindwood
<rbhatta>         1.0.4
<rbhatta>         true
<rbhatta>         bindwood@ubuntu.com
<rbhatta>         Ubuntu Firefox Modifications
<rbhatta>         0.9rc2
<rbhatta>         true
<rbhatta>         ubufox@ubuntu.com
<rbhatta>   Modified Preferences
<rbhatta>       Name
<rbhatta>       Value
<rbhatta>         browser.places.smartBookmarksVersion
<rbhatta>         2
<rbhatta>         browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone
<rbhatta>         rv:1.9.2.10
<rbhatta>         extensions.lastAppVersion
<rbhatta>         3.6.10
<rbhatta>         network.cookie.prefsMigrated
<rbhatta>         true
<rbhatta>         privacy.sanitize.migrateFx3Prefs
<rbhatta>         true
<rbhatta> sorry
<micahg> rbhatta: please pastebin it
<rbhatta> sorry
<rbhatta> here it is
<rbhatta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/505516/
<micahg> rbhatta: what is that IBM extension?
<rbhatta> that is the company extension
<rbhatta> i work for IBM and this has been there always
<micahg> rbhatta: would you get in trouble if you disabled it to test?
<rbhatta> i can disable it for sure let me do that
<micahg> that's the only thing that's not standard
<rbhatta> disabled it but still :(
<micahg> rbhatta: and restarted teh profile?
<rbhatta> yup
 * micahg is out of idea
<micahg> *ideas
<micahg> rbhatta: maybe check in #ubuntu+1 if anyone else has experienced it?
<rbhatta> hmm i will try doing that too.. thanks for your help..
<rbhatta> also thanks a lot for showing my way around finding information
<micahg> rbhatta: np
<micahg> rbhatta: feel free to drop in here with any platform related Mozilla questions
<rbhatta> i will try installing a new firefox build from Mozilla website and check too...
<rbhatta> sure....
<micahg> rbhatta: BTW, #ubuntu-bugs is mainly for bug triage and help on how to submit
<micahg> #ubuntu is the main support channel for other issues
<rbhatta> yeah i recently joined the bug squad
<micahg> rbhatta: ah, cool
<rbhatta> i was going to open a bug...
<rbhatta> thought may be others in the channel might have experienced this
<rbhatta> so might save the trouble for many
<rbhatta> thanks....
<micahg> np
<dpm> morning fta2, I've just caught part of the conversation in #launchpad, and I see that you've started importing the chromium translations. Cool!
<fta2> dpm, yeah, needs some tweaking though
<fta2> dpm, can people add new langs? or is that something i have to do, somehow ?
<dpm> fta2, you don't need to do anything to add new languages. Launchpad will add a new language the minute someone translates into that language.
<dpm> i.e. if there weren't any translation into French, and if you'd had French as your preferred language and were a French Launchpad translator, you'd be shown the empty template. When you'd submit the first translation, the French entry would be created in the database
<fta2> dpm, ok, i asked because i have one pot without any po
<dpm> yeah, people will be able to add their translations without trouble
<micahg> fta2: the hardy uploads seem to be failiing for umd
<fta2> micahg, missing?
<micahg> actually, just one seems to be the issue, weird (xulrunner-1.9.1)
<micahg> sftp into a black hole?
<dpm> fta2, there is something else I wanted to mention. You've chosen "Launchpad Translators" as the translation group to take care of translations. I think it's the correct choice, but the only thing I wanted to mention is that the Launchpad Translators group is still growing, and it still got much fewer languages (26) than e.g. the Ubuntu Translators group (146). I expect the chromium translations to get much attention, so there might be languages fo
<dpm> r which there is no language team in the Launchpad Translators group. In case someone asks you how to create a group, you can point them to https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<dpm> or perhaps upstream ends up these translations (hopefully) and want to bring in their own translation group
<fta2> micahg, if my bot says it's uploaded successfully but it's not in the ppa, that's bug 648917
<dpm> "ends up using", I meant
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648917 in soyuz "SFTP uploads randomly disappearing (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648917
<fta2> dpm, i will send requests to you if you don't mind ;)
<fta2> there are already some in the chromium answers btw (old ones)
<dpm> fta2, surely, no problem. I just wanted you to be aware that this might happen
<dpm> I'll be happy to handle the requests
<micahg> fta2: k, thanks
<fta2> micahg, maybe add a comment there ;)
 * micahg will just mark as affeting and subscribe
<fta2> dpm, btw, i only dealt with the chromium->gettext part, which was tough enough. i expect the reverse path to be even tougher :P
<fta2> dpm, also, to add new langs, i'll need to patch the chromium build system :P
<dpm> fta2, wow. I guess we can go by parts. Now the imports part has been implemented. Rather than make a wide announcement, we should perhaps tell translators to test that the imported translations and templates look ok, and let them know that they won't be used until the export part has been implemented
<fta2> dpm, i just need to fix the 1st import issue, then, feel free to grab the attention of some motivated translators
<dpm> fta2, I'll sure do :) Let me know when you've dealt with it and all the files have been imported, and I'll take care of finding people
<fta2> dpm, i will test the (lp) export function once we have some strings, and then write the gettext->chromium converter
<dpm> cool
<fta2> dpm, i used Report-Msgid-Bugs-To: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+filebug , do you want me to change that?
<dpm> fta2, I think for now it should be ok. If upstream adopt the translations they might want to change that. In any case, I expect most people to translate online and not see the bug address. Only those which export the translations, translate offline and import them back will see it.
<fta2> dpm, discussed with evan (upstream) last week, he said he'll commit our strings in trunk, but no guaranty that they end up in chrome, that's up to their release managers
<fta2> dpm, also, i told him chromium should do the gettext itself via grit, so he said he'll see to it
<dpm> fta2, ah, cool. Yeah, that's what he told me at the last UDS. I think having them in Chromium will be a really big step. Thanks a lot for following up with the discussion. I really hope upstream adopt the conversion part as well
<fta2> dpm, weird, none of my descriptions appear in lp, did i miss something?
<fta2> dpm, i used a simple "#", i assume there's some formatting for that, right?
<fta2> dpm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations.head/annotate/head:/chromium_strings/chromium_strings.pot
<dpm> fta2, let me have a look...
<asac> fta2: are you guys working on a chromium translations spec or something?
<asac> also i know i didnt get back to you on info what i am doing now ;) ... i am basically working on linaro (www.linaro.org, wiki.linaro.org)
<asac> there as manager/lead of UI platforms and middleware/graphics/multimedia/browsers ;) ... with lots of engineers flowing in from all over the world and from all kind of partners its kind of a challenging time atm ;)
<dpm> fta2, sorry, I got disconnected. Here's the comment on the POT file comments:
<dpm> fta2, they need to be in the format '#. Comment' or '#: Source code reference comment', as in http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#PO-Files
<dpm> The templates you imported have got '# Comment' style comments. These are only displayed in Launchpad for .po files, as they are translator comments only relevant to a language
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, could i have a USN for the FF3.6.11,FF3.5.14 updates please?
<fta2> dpm, ok thanks. i'll have a look later. please hold the translators back until i get that fixed
<dpm> fta2, sure, I will not be announcing anything until you ping me
<fta2> dpm, iirc, i should use "#. blabla" instead of "# blabla", right?
<fta2> r=read
<dpm> fta2, yeah. You can also use "#: blah" if you want to display source code references (i.e. the line of the source file where the particular string was extracted from)
<fta2> dpm, i don't have the exact source:line info when i convert those files, it's already preprocessed and that info is gone
<dpm> fta2, that's fine. I was just mentioning it in case you'd want to add extra info on where the line from the xml file you do the conversion from is
<fta2> dpm: got a few import errors in the .po. i guess i should check them 1st
<fta2> it's not that bad, just need 1 more escape
<dpm> fta2, ok, cool, yeah, I can see the 2 failed imports in the queue
<dpm> fta2, also note that the es-419 locale might not be imported (or imported and not shown), as we deliberately only have one Spanish locale for translations. I'm not sure what we should do with it. It does not affect the conversion, I'd still import it as you are doing, I'm just mentioning it (also as a self-reminder :)
<fta2> dpm, i can add a special rule to skip it but if it doesn't hurt, i guess that's fine. btw, why don't we have es-419? ubuntu has a large community there
<dpm> fta2, no, no, I wouldn't skip it either. We just have to figure out what to do in the Launchpad side. The Spanish translation team in Ubuntu uses one single locale in order not to fragment the Spanish translation community. Chromium might have other requirements.
<fta2> asac, hi. well, no spec in particular (do we need one?) but it's finally moving: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/de
<fta2> asac, i still have a few things to fix/improve, it's just the 1st import
<fta2> $ bzr diff | diffstat | tail -1
<fta2>  105 files changed, 397683 insertions(+), 395482 deletions(-)
<fta2> *sigh*
<asac> ouch
<asac> ;)
<fta2>  105 files changed, 488495 insertions(+), 488430 deletions(-)
<fta2> rohhh
<chrisccoulson> asac - xulrunner-1.9.2.11 depends on a version of sqlite that's newer than what we have in ubuntu (with the exception of maverick). i'm not sure what to do about that :/
<chrisccoulson> updating sqlite seems like it would be a little painful...
<asac> chrisccoulson: depends through configure or through API requirements?
<asac> chrisccoulson: for lucid its not a problem, right? e.g. we had all in-source already back then?
<chrisccoulson> asac - for firefox - yes, but not for the xulrunner build
<asac> chrisccoulson: for xul we should check why the sqlite version was bumped
<asac> talk to sdwilsh ... if its a crash fix in upstream sqlite we might want to backport that
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i'm trying to figure that out now
<asac> and unpatch confiugre build requirement bump
<chrisccoulson> here's where it was bumped: http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.2/rev/09649109fcea
<chrisccoulson> which is only adding a configure check
<asac> right
<asac> chrisccoulson: so we have to track down the cause of this ... if its speedup we dont need to do anything for xulrunner unless its signifcant or fixing a previous introduced regression
<asac> if its crash we need to roll update for sqlite as SRU if possible
<asac> in any case for xul we unpatch configure check
<fta2> asac, so, what about the spec? ^^
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i can't see any other commits that seem to depend on it
<chrisccoulson> i'll ping sdwilsh and see what he thinks too
<chrisccoulson> oh, he's away atm
<asac> fta2: translation spec? just wondered if someone was documenting the approach for chromium tranlations
<asac> chrisccoulson: west coast i guess
 * asac on a call now
<fta2> asac, no one that i know of. but i have some comments in my code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-tools.head/annotate/head:/chromium2pot.py
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey. how similar are the security fixes for 3.6 and 3.5 this time? ie, if most of the CVEs affect both, we can give just one USN
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i don't have access to that information ;)
<chrisccoulson> but, the commits look pretty similar....
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k. let's go with one then: 997-1
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, cool, thanks!
<jdstrand> sure, np
<Dimmuxx> hmm what happend to the combined stop/go/refresh button in the location bar in the latest daily build of fx4?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, it's still there
<chrisccoulson> what's your issue?
<Dimmuxx> not in mine
<Dimmuxx> it's gone
<chrisccoulson> are you sure you didn't just remove it? it's definately still there on mine (todays build)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, should i use the USN in the changelog for NSS too? (or should it get its own number?)
<chrisccoulson> IIRC, the new NSS version fixes a separate security issue anyway
<Dimmuxx> I don't think it's possible to remove?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, you can move it around like any other button (so i assume you can remove it too)
<Dimmuxx> ahh, I see what happend now
<Dimmuxx> when you select customize it's show like a reload and stop butten to the right of the location bar so if you remove them it's gone.
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: nss should get its own USN. is this one already public?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: iirc, it is
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, it's CVE-2010-3170 if that's any help
<ubot2> chrisccoulson: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-3170)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k. then no need to pre-allocate a USN. just reference that CVE number using the changelog format listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update%20the%20packaging
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ok, i'll do that. thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if it isn't clear from upstream changes what they patched and why, you can just summarize the issue and any new behaviors
<fta> asac, btw, congrats for your role in Linaro :)
<fta> dpm, https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/generated-resources/fr/+translate   seems better
<fta> dpm, the formatting is gone though (but it's not a big deal)
<dpm> looking...
<dpm> fta, looks good, but what do you mean the formatting is gone?
<dpm> fta, oh, I see. I've just read your question on #launchpad
<fta> hm, it seems those notes are not everywhere..
<fta> probably need to wait for the queue to clear up
<fta> it's slow ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, the new sqlite version is only needed for firefox because there are some changes in mozilla-central that will prevent people who have tried the beta from going back to 3.6
<chrisccoulson> so i'm just going to drop the configure check in xulrunner
<asac> chrisccoulson: what impact will that have? i know that some ubuntu users use the upstream build from time to time so we should be careful
<asac> if those might loose their profile we might want to backport it
<chrisccoulson> asac - that's ok, because our firefox build will still have the new sqlite version
<chrisccoulson> this is only for xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> (so, users who try upstream builds of ff-4.0 will still be able to roll back to 3.6)
<asac> right. but xulrunner might be used by apps
<asac> that have a profile and a trunk build ;)
<asac> so same problem for those and if we mean it serious with supporting then this is something this is something we should be concerned about
<asac> hmm double type ;)
<fta> dpm, are the desktop files supposed to be integrated into this too?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i suppose that's more complicated then
<chrisccoulson> but, updating the system sqlite version would be pretty painful
<chrisccoulson> and i already know that shipping the bundled sqlite in xulrunner breaks applications that link directly to sqlite (eg, liferea)
<dpm> fta, it would be nice. I guess they are only necessary for the linux platform, but it wouldn't hurt having them. Perhaps we should just have them as a separate template
<asac> chrisccoulson: we could cherry pick the commit needed there
<asac> chrisccoulson: if this could be confined
<fta> dpm, that would just be 3 strings but it makes sense. i'll think about it
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not sure about that, it's a pretty big diff :/
<asac> chrisccoulson: do we provide daily xul builds still?
<chrisccoulson> asac - we do, but so far nothing is using them
<asac> chrisccoulson: are those with system sqlite?
<chrisccoulson> asac - they are for the maverick builds. i suspect not for the older releases though
<chrisccoulson> asac - i just asked sdwilsh again, and he said that applications would only not be able to go back to 1.9.2 if they have been run with 2.0 and used a specific 2.0 feature as well
<asac> ah ok. maverick sqlite is fresh enough. i forgot about that
<chrisccoulson> so it's safe to run existing applications with 2.0 and then go back to 1.9.2
<asac> "used a specific 2.0 feature" -> what is that? where is that used by ffox?
<chrisccoulson> asac - the feature is WAL, which is actually a sqlite feature
<asac> kill it ;)
<chrisccoulson> but applications that are currently using 1.9.2 will not use this functionality automatically if people run them with 2.0
<chrisccoulson> so, we should be safe
<chrisccoulson> it's a feature that requires explicitly enabling
<fta> dpm, what's wrong with those? (unwanted langs?) https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=all
<chrisccoulson> ^^^micahg
<chrisccoulson> we're going to drop the requirement for sqlite 3.7.1
<dpm> fta, they are not being imported because we don't have such locales. IIRC no.po is deprecated, es-419 we don't use for the reasons discussed this morning, pt_PT is not imported because the locale does not exist in LP (we have 'pt' for Portuguese from Brazil). Let me try to approve pt_PT manually for now. I've asked danilo if this will need to be done manually in the future as well. If it does, you might want to rename the po file to pt.po instead
<dpm> (I know it's an ugly special case, but it might be the easiest option)
<fta> dpm, i already have pt (i have both, like for es)
<dpm> fta, ah, weird. Then pt_PT should be redundant. Do you have pt_BR as well?
<fta> oh, right
<dpm> These are the two codes we've got in LP for Portuguese. pt for Portuguese from Portugal and pt_BR for Portuguese from Brazil
<fta>     <file path="resources/generated_resources_pt-BR.xtb" lang="pt-BR" />
<fta>     <file path="resources/generated_resources_pt-PT.xtb" lang="pt-PT" />
<fta> hmm..
<fta>     <!-- The translation console uses 'no' for Norwegian Bokmål. It should be 'nb'. -->
<fta>     <output filename="generated_resources_nb.pak" type="data_package" lang="no" />
<fta> do we have that?
<fta> dpm, ^^
<dpm> fta, we do have nb. As per pt_PT, it might need to be renamed to 'pt', but let's wait until danilo can answer to see if it's necessary. For now, I'll approve the pt_PT translations into pt, so that we have all languages in
<fta> dpm, i can probably auto-rename (no->nb, pt_PT->pt) in my converter, if that helps
<dpm> fta, yeah, that'd get them automatically imported
<fta>     <!-- The translation console uses 'iw' for Hebrew, but we use 'he'. -->
<fta>     <file path="resources/generated_resources_iw.xtb" lang="he" />
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, seems like a mess
<dpm> ouch, another special case
<fta> i used 'he' here
<dpm> yeah
<fta> dpm, i'm not sure how to read https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+imports  all are "imported" but with "will be imported into..". are they done?
<dpm> fta, the "Imported" text to the right is what counts, so that means all po files have been successfully imported. The "will be imported into..." text is useful while a translation is pending approval or import, but it is not updated subsequently (which I agree is a bit confusing)
<fta> dpm, ok. weird then. some still don't have my translator notes.
<fta> also seeing inspector and devtools not translated by upstream is troubling.. maybe we should not translate those either...
<dpm> fta, yeah, it might be worth perhaps asking upstream and not importing them if they are not needed. We can disable the existing templates in LP if you want for now
<fta> dpm, asked: they are not, they could be, but not sure they should be (i have no strong feeling about that)
<dpm> fta, then I'd suggest not importing them until upstream has decided what they do with them. Otherwise we'd just be wasting the translators' efforts. Shall I go on and disable them in LP?
<fta> dpm, done but should i also remove the pots from the bzr branch?
<dpm> fta, yeah, I think so, I think if I disable them in LP they will not be imported anyway, but it might be worth removing them from the tree, as to mark that they are no longer updated
<dpm> fta, what's up with the 'chromium-strings' template? Have translations not yet been imported, or there weren't any, either?
<dpm>   https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/fr
<fta> that's expected. google (paid) translators focus on chrome, not on chromium, but we want those
<dpm> fta, oh, so these are the chromium-specific ones?
<fta> dpm, yep, depending which branding you build chromium with, it will use one or the other
<fta> the common strings are in the biggest pile (generated_*)
<fta> dpm, also, i'm not sure if i should care about PO-Revision-Date and POT-Revision-Date, like does lp import everything even if those dates are unchanged or do i have to bump those at each commit
<dpm> fta, I wouldn't bother about PO-Revision-Date, it's not used for templates, and in PO files LP updates them. It might be worth bumping POT-Revision-Date whenever there is a new revision, to mimic what getext tools do. In any case, even if those fields are not updated, LP will import any new template commit
<dpm> fta, ok, gotcha. What are the translations for webkit-strings needed for? Are they exclusively webkit? We've got  a gettext-based webkit template in Ubuntu already, but I can't think of an easy way to reuse those translations. If we are lucky and they turn out to be the same messages, LP will show suggestions for them and translators will only have to point and click.
<fta> dpm, for the pot dates, i use mtime of the upstream grd
<dpm> yeah, that sounds good
<fta> no, this is for the chromium port/part of webkit (iirc, but i could check)
<dpm> ok
<fta> but not today, tired, 3h of sleep last night, not enough
<dpm> fta, ok, go and get some sleep, great work!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-05
<BUGabundo> guud afternuun peeps
<jdstrand> fta: ok, based on today's meeting, the TB is waiting on a formal request for a microrelease exception for chromium-browser. it seems like they will approve it, but need that to vote on. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<jdstrand> fta: see that page for justification, and also include in it something about how debian/ won't change except for things required to make the new version build
<fta> jdstrand, how i am i supposed to ship improvements then? like new translations (deskop file or langpacks), new system policies (like system wide addon paths, default home page), etc)
<jdstrand> fta: I don't have answers to that. basically, you need to handle it the same way mozilla is being handled. perhaps chrisccoulson can advise
<jdstrand> well..
<jdstrand> s/you need to handle/it needs to be handled/
<fta> jdstrand, i ask because with the limited resources i have to work on this (remember it's a huge beast and no one's helping me, and i'm not full time on it), it's far easier for me to ship the same thing everywhere, after a staging period in the -stable ppa of course
<fta> jdstrand, also, all the new improvements i add land 1st in the daily ppa, and they take a while to go down the daily->dev->beta->stable->u+1->u chain
<fta> jdstrand, so there's often plenty of time to notice issues
<jdstrand> fta: I understand what you are saying, but that does not follow microrelease exception procedures. if debian/ is changing, the vote will be no. what I see the mozilla team do isn't much work-- they freeze debian/ and create a branch at release. then update the changelog and any required cherrypicks from trunk. it isn't that bad. talk to chrisccoulson about practical workflows
<fta> jdstrand, if canonical is willing to take the lead for the official releases, i'd be happy to pass the torch and focus my attention on something else
<fta> jdstrand, sure but the mozilla team has dedicated people
<jdstrand> I'm not sure how I became the gatekeeper for this issue for both you and the TB, but I am just trying to convey protocol
<jdstrand> actually, help is on the way
<micahg> fta: it's just chrisccoulson and myself
<jdstrand> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_UP-USE/
<micahg> jdstrand: cool :)
<jdstrand> it is Ubuntu's practice to freeze versions and backport patches
<jdstrand> to drop huge new codebases in a stable release is a *major* exception given to mozilla and chromium
<jdstrand> to ask that packaging doesn't change sounds pretty minor in my mind
<jdstrand> you just have separate branches for debian/
<jdstrand> do all your work in trunk, and when you are satisfied with it, cherrypick the required for building bits
<jdstrand> fta: you should note that I am also not paid to work on chromium browser. I do much of the testing to allow it to be copied from -proposed in my 'free' time
<fta> jdstrand, sorry for all the troubles. please forget about it then. i guess i should too. maybe it's best to ask for chromium to be removed for stable then, like debian did
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, busy in KVM testing security updates) ;)
<jdstrand> fta: we've both worked hard to get to this point. we are on the verge of getting the exception. I don't know why we would give up now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's not a lot of additional overhead maintaining separate branches. most of the churn is updating changelogs with the new version numbers, uploading, and testing
<chrisccoulson> which you still have to do regardless of whether you have separate branches or no
<chrisccoulson> t
<jdstrand> fta: my point there was that you are not working alone. I've been doing a not insignificant amount of work with testing and the process to make the updates happen. just like you have done a significant amount of work to prepare the updates
<fta> so it seems i'm the one to blame now.. great
<jdstrand> fta: what blame?
<jdstrand> there is no blame
<jdstrand> afaics there is nothing wrong
<jdstrand> branch debian/, write a proposal, done
<mdeslaur> fta: your maintenance of chromium is _incredibly_ appreciated. Nobody is criticizing your work, trying to make you jump through hoops, or blaming you for anything. Releasing updates for stable releases has the introduced regressions in the past that have affected _millions_ of people. Branching the debian/ directory for stable releases is simply one of the things that prevents that from happening.
<fta> mdeslaur, i already have dedicated branches for maverick and lucid, and i'm already restraining myself from merging everything down, but most of the packaging changes are there to fix bugs reported by people running lucid, and bzr is really bad with cherry-picks, making my life harder to track what's been lost each time. not to mention the big jumps that often means major changes
<mdeslaur> fta: well, some amount of change in debian/ is often necessary, especially when you update versions. But, the idea is to try and minimize change to the stable releases. chrisccoulson can probably tell you exactly what kind of things he refrains from changing in stable releases.
<mdeslaur> fta: I realize it's more work for you, but we'll have help soon.
<fta> mdeslaur, i'm already twisting my brain to maintain this #!$ branch: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-stable.png
<mdeslaur> fta: wow, cool graph
<mdeslaur> fta: I understand, and realize all the work you've put into this
<micahg> fta: BTW, chromium is back in squeeze from what I saw
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> micahg: dev channel? or stable
<BUGabundo> last I check it only had 6
<micahg> BUGabundo: stable
<BUGabundo> booo
<BUGabundo> I'm on UNSTABLE
<micahg> BUGabundo: Debian doesn't do dev channel
<BUGabundo> then what's SID for ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<micahg> BUGabundo: stable releases :)
<BUGabundo> then again I'm stuck on 2.6.32.x kernel
<fta> micahg, what changed then? they dropped it because it was moving too fast. i don't think google backed off on the idea of releasing fast
<micahg> fta: I have no idea, makes no sense to me
<fta> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?packages=chromium-browser
<fta> http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=chromium-browser
<micahg> ah, so they're behind as well :-/
<fta> we don't have .63 in lucid either, not a security update
<fta> this one is nice too: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/graphs/chromium-beta.png
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/graphs/
<fta> micahg, BUGabundo: http://upsilon.cc/~zack/blog/posts/2010/10/Debian_squeezes_Chromium_back_in/  but you probably read it already
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: lfaraone: what do you think about adding sugar-firefox-activity to the mozilla package set?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - i don't mind
<chrisccoulson_> having a crisis now though, so no time to think ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I saw
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 3.6.11/NSS 3.12.8, NSPR 4.8.6 in http://is.gd/dsudW, please test | Firefox 3.6.10 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 3.6.11 / NSS 3.12.8 / NSPR 4.8.6 in http://is.gd/dsudW, please test | Firefox 3.6.10 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv
<BUGabundo> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=58050
<fta> BUGabundo, bad subject, should be crash in tcmalloc or something like that
<fta> BUGabundo, what do you mean by open search page?
<BUGabundo> fta: opening http://brainbird.net/search/notice
<fta> BUGabundo, no crash here
<BUGabundo> doh forgot to mention browser version
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> 7.0.547.0 (61463) Ubuntu 10.10
<fta> last one
<BUGabundo> fta: crashes everytime
<fta> even with a fresh profile?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> with mine
<BUGabundo> let me launch a new one and reteste
<BUGabundo> fta: works fine one a fresh provile
<BUGabundo> [768:783:33156902305:ERROR:net/disk_cache/backend_impl.cc(1193)] Critical error found -8
<BUGabundo> but got that
<fta> BUGabundo, you should add the missing bit, version, os, etc.. or run apport and link the ubuntu bug there
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> apport won't run on PPA versions
<BUGabundo> shame
<fta> BUGabundo, it should now, try
<BUGabundo> it does?
<BUGabundo> cool beans
<BUGabundo> and it even autocompletes package names
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> /tmp/apport.chromium-browser.zng9ny.apport
<BUGabundo> that's SOOOO MUCH nicer
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-06
<lfaraone> micahg: sure, as long as it's also in the sugar packageset.
<micahg> lfaraone: yeah, I'm just concerned if I or someone else in my role might have to update it to work with a new Firefox
<micahg> lfaraone: that's the beauty of packagesets, a package can be in multiple ones :)
<BUGabundo> this big boy, is going to shave at 1am and then bed... or maybe the hospital for taking an ear off . nite
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 3.6.11 / Seamonkey 2.0.9 / NSS 3.12.8 / NSPR 4.8.6 in http://is.gd/dsudW, please test | Firefox 3.6.10 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv
<fta> dpm, i hit a few LP bugs with the chromium translations :P
<RdX_> Hi all, does somebody know if there is some way to use a username-variable in a firefox pref?
<dpm> fta, yeah, I saw the thing about comments (I didn't know that we were doing those optimizations myself), and that you broke Launchpad Translations with the disabled templates :-), anything else?
<fta> dpm, apart from the missing formating of the translator notes, that's about it. not bad for my 1st try with translations ;)
<dpm> fta, I think it's awesome. The templates look good apart from a few finishing touches (the comments, I guess), and you get bonus points for having hit a critical LP Translations bug ;)
<fta> dpm, ok, re-uploaded with fake strings. i hope that will fix the bug
<fta> dpm, btw, what should i do with es_419?
<dpm> fta, I'd leave it for now, i.e. keep uploading it as normal, it will end up as Needs Review. I have to think what to do with it, as I'm not sure we even have such locale in LP. Let me talk to the Spanish team and the LP developers. If we decide to import it later on, it will only be a matter of manually accepting the Needs Review entry once.
<fta> ok
<dpm> fta, quick question on the Chromium POT templates: did you choose the names (e.g. "chromium-strings") according to the name of the original .grd files?
<fta> dpm, yes
<fta> dpm, foo.grd -> foo.pot, foo_lang.xtb -> foo/lang.po
<fta> dpm, well, foo.grd -> foo/foo.pot, foo_lang.xtb -> foo/lang.po
<dpm> fta, ok, thanks
<fta> dpm, why?
<dpm> fta, just wondering when this is all up and running, whether it would make sense to rename the templates in Launchpad to something simpler (e.g. chromium-strings -> cromium, generated-resources -> common). Just to make them more readable to translators. It's just a thought, and it wouldn't affect the imports or imply any changes in the script, it is only a setting in LP
<fta> dpm, well, i have nothing against the idea, except maybe that if someone reports bugs about some strings, it maybe confusing
<dpm> fta, yeah, just a thought for now
<fta> jdstrand, hi, do you have a minute?
<jdstrand> heh, that was fast
<jdstrand> I *just* came online
<fta> jdstrand, :) i had no idea
<jdstrand> fta: sure thing. before we get into it. I know I've said this before, but I'll say this again-- we all very much appreciate all the work you do on chromium
<fta> jdstrand, hmm, thanks :) and also, thank *you* for helping me get the updates into lucid (and soon maverick) ;)
<jdstrand> sure! :)
<fta> dpm, more than 1/3 of the strings are different between es and es_419 :P
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 3.6.11 / Thunderbird 3.1.5 (Maverick) / Thunderbird 3.0.9 (Lucid) / Seamonkey 2.0.9 / NSS 3.12.8 / NSPR 4.8.6 in http://is.gd/dsudW, please test | Firefox 3.6.10 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPML
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm hoping to start getting xul2.0 in the transition PPA sometime next week with some of the rdepends  so that I can start uploading xul2.0 stuff after natty opens
<chrisccoulson> cool, that's good
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the debian maintainer just uploaded a version of conkeror with xul2 support and the fennec beta is ready so we already have 2 apps :)
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<fta> i don't like the shape of bug reports with my apport hooks :(  (ex: bug 655932)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655932 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium crashes on identi.ca (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655932
<micahg> fta: shape?
<fta> micahg, i wanted most of the stuff in the text to be attachments
<micahg> fta: isn't it?
<fta> in fact, i don't know how lp decides what is attached and what is in the initial message
<chrisccoulson> asac - i've got a working PGO build of firefox now :)
<chrisccoulson> will upload to my PPA before i go to bed
<asac> incredible!
<chrisccoulson> the only thing i've noticed so far is that it crashes on shutdown
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you tell the difference?
<chrisccoulson> which means the profile selector doesn't work at all, because it crashes before starting the real browser
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's difficult to tell. i guess i should try it on a fresh profile
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how to benchmark it really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: time?
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> ok, uploading to PPA now :)
<BUGabundo> guud evening everyone
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-07
<micahg> debfx: is there a version of firefox-kde-support yet for 4.0?
<debfx> micahg: there are no changes necessary
<debfx> the current firefox-kde-support package works fine with firefox 4.0
<micahg> debfx: k, thanks, sorry I didn't have a chance to merge your changes yet, I'll get to it over the weekend
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good news, TB 3.1.5 seems pretty stable
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just realized that when I've been bumping nss/nspr, I haven't been updating debian/control
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i wouldn't worry too much about that
<micahg> which I guess isn't an issue since if it's not met, it should use in source
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: After UDS, I think I'll set up a blog so I can blog about team topics
<chrisccoulson> i keep thinking about that, but then i'd probably struggle to get people to follow it ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you can add it to the planet
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's true i suppose
<fta> dpm, i think i will split my translators notes
<fta> dpm, put the ID on one side, and the rest on the other (#. vs #: or the opposite) but i'm not sure which is which in LP
<dpm> fta, I think it's a great idea, it's less clutter for translators. It should go like this:
<dpm> #. comments
<dpm> #: IDs
<fta> that would mean 1 line of #: and several of #.
<fta> too bad lp doesn't <pre> the #:
<fta> i mean #.
<dpm> fta, I'm not sure I follow, is there a problem with several #. lines?
<fta> dpm, yep, everything ends up in 1 single line, it's just ugly and difficult to read
<dpm> fta, would it help if you would wrap the #. comments in several #. lines (or perhaps you do that already?)?
<fta> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/508224/
<dpm> fta, so you are saying that you are importing this and the #. comments all end up in one line?
<dpm> fta, btw, I don't think it matters much, but generally #. comments go on top of #: source locations (the opposite of the pasted bit of pot file you've shown me)
<fta> dpm, yes, told danilos already, he said he meant to look nice but missed that case and i should just go and fix it
<fta> it looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508229/
<fta> can't screenshot, he removed everything, the page is empty now
<dpm> fta, that's fine, I understand it from the pastebin
<dpm> ugh, it looks a bit ugly, but if that's the way it is now in LP, so be it
<fta> it's 1 line patch in lp i assume (just add <pre> </pre>)
<fta> if i knew where to look, i'd do it
<dpm> fta, do you know if there is a bug for it alredy?
<fta> i don't think there's one
<dpm> fta, if that helps (unless you haven't looked already), here's more info on Launchpad Translations hacking: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Sessions/LaunchpadTranslationsUnderTheHood
<dpm> https://dev.launchpad.net/Hacking
<dpm> fta, danilo is away tomorrow, but henninge is a LP Translations hacker and will be there. He might be able to tell you where to look at
<fta> i can probably find it with a grep ;)
<dpm> if you don't mind downloading 600 MB worth of LP code + deps ;)
<fta> already did it once (wanted to package it) but gave up because it's not ready
<fta> never will, they don't want it to be packaged
 * micahg wanted to package it as well
<fta> micahg, and? how far did you go?
<micahg> fta: filed a bug :)
<fta> micahg, won't fix? ;)
<micahg> fta: well, did they explicitely say they don't want it packaged?
<micahg> I know they don't consider it a priority
<fta> micahg, yes, to avoid splitting the community or something like that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: simple seamonkey crash fix that I couldn't do: https://bug522635.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=481492
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-08
<fta> dpm, hi, re-imported the strings, templates look fine but all translations are missing
<dpm> hey fta, let me have a look...
<dpm> fta, I see the templates. They got imported fine as you already noticed. Danilo moved the original templates to somewhere else, and it seems that the translations have been imported, but rather to that "somewhere else" location. Here's one of them (notice the rosetta/deleted-templates in the URL): https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/deleted-templates/+pots/generated-resources/am
<dpm> Let me talk with henninge
<fta> ok, thanks
<ripps> how do you enable sync in chromium? there isn't a "set up sync" option in the wrench menu
<fta> prefs, personal stuff
<fta> ripps, ^^
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I agree with you that 64 bit flash shouldn't be in the release notes, it's enough of a nightmare as it is
<micahg> fta: chromium 8, cool, you'll pass Opera in another 4 months :)
<fta> micahg, yep, with 8 major versions per year, that's easy
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo> fta: ready for 11.04?
<fta> BUGabundo, now? hell, no. i'll wait at least for the new toolchain to land
<BUGabundo> ofc
<BUGabundo> but that will be Friday or so
<BUGabundo> so, are you ready ?
<fta> busy with something else, so no hurry to upgrade here
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, the firefox-4.0 apparmor profile filename should be usr.bin.firefox-4.0 rather than usr.bin.firefox-4.0.apparmor shouldn't it?
<chrisccoulson_> i wonder if i broke that when i played around with the packaging last week :/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: yes, usr.bin.firefox-4.0
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, oh, i must have broken that then ;)
<chrisccoulson_> i ended up with 2 profiles, which probably explains why i've had issues switching it in to complain mode ;)
<fta> jdstrand, got only 1 answer so far.. at least it's a +1 :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: yeah, that would be a problem
<jdstrand> fta: yep :)
<fta> i assume those guys are busy with the release and uds
<chrisccoulson_> woah, only 2 more weeks until UDS
<fta> chrisccoulson_, speaking of uds, if chromium is discussed during UDS, could you please ask those having requests to file bugs with a uds-n tag or something?
<chrisccoulson_> fta - yeah, no problem
<fta> thanks
<fta> last time, i discovered months later when it was already too late that there were unfulfilled tasks
<fta> ppa builds take too long to be published. not good for quick testing.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-09
<marienz> hmm, this is the second time in a bunch of days that my intl.accept_languages mysteriously ends up as chrome://global/locale/intl.properties , greatly confusing some websites (google helpfully turns cherokee on me). Has anyone else seen this?
<marienz> that's firefox 4.0~b8~hg20101008r55
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-10
<BUGabundo> fta: one of my addons is making chromium memleak with google maps
<BUGabundo> any idea on how to trace
<fta> BUGabundo, --disable-accelerated-compositing
<BUGabundo> Starting program: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --disable-accelerated-compositing
<BUGabundo> lets see how that goes
<BUGabundo> fta: much better :D
<fta> BUGabundo, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=57767
<fta> BUGabundo, asked upstream to make it P1 beta blocker for M8 a few days ago
<BUGabundo> do they even care?
<fta> they do, it's breaking a google service ;)
<fta> at last, i just fixed an annoying bug in xchat, forwarded the patch to debian
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-03
<FernandoMiguel> evening everyong
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-04
<FernandoMiguel> chrome now has "Enable syncing sessions"Enable sessions in the sync options. This allows syncing your sessions to other clients.
<artnay> micahg: hi. will you or chris be maintaining chromium translations from now on? fta said you would be the right person to discuss with.
<micahg> artnay: we'll sort that out later this month
<mdeslaur> I keep getting firefox sync errors...is anyone else having this issue?
<micahg> I had some earlier this morning
<bdrung> micahg: who is working on flashplugin (64 bit)?
<micahg> bdrung: well, it's part of the upgrade to 11, just not sure when it'll happen yet, so I had to be a little vague in teh bug
<micahg> just didn't want more people posting when? when? when?
<bdrung> micahg: why do we have the flashplayer in partner and the -installer in multiverse. wouldn't be one enough?
<micahg> bdrung: heh, that's something else being discussed, problem is the installer uses flash, this might be discussed at UDS
<micahg> err..not uses, enables
<bdrung> micahg: so ubiquity installs flashplugin-installer (if selected)?
<micahg> right
<bdrung> multiarch came to late ;)
<micahg> well, no, multiarch doesn't fix all the flash 32 bit on amd64 issues
<bdrung> yes, but with an amd64 flashplayer i don't need multiarch
<micahg> well, you don't need it for flash :)
<bdrung> you need 32 bit libs. multiarch is better than one binary package with 32 bit libs that are not updated often enough.
<micahg> right
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-05
<bhearsum> micahg/chriscoulson: how'd 7.0/7.0.1 go for you?
<micahg> bhearsum: I think it went fine, I was ready with 7.0, but held off once I saw the trouble, I was off when 7.0.1 was released, but managed to get the build up before I left and my colleague jdstrand was able to test/release for me
<bhearsum> micahg: ah, good
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-06
<maxb> Anyone around who remembers that thing that happened once before in natty with all but one of the Firefox search plugin disappearing because the .xml files had been mislaid in a natty update?
<maxb> Well, it seems to have regressed in oneiric
<maxb> hmm, but only on one of the two computers I have upgraded
<maxb> firefox -ProfileManager no longer works?
<knome> hmm, there seems to be a bug in TB
<knome> can somebody confirm?
<knome> start writing a message, and type in a "attachment keyword" so you get the notification about the issue
<knome> then start writing an another message, and do the same, and TB should soon start throwing errors that a script is already in use
<micahg> maxb: that happened on the upgrade to 7.0 in oneiric, should be fixed in 7.0.1
<maxb> micahg: Am on 7.0.1, it's still broken
<micahg> please don't tell me that a week before release :(
<micahg> maxb: did you have any interrupted updates?
<maxb> much to my confusion, I upgraded two natty machines today at the same time, and it's only broken on one of them
<maxb> yes.... on the machine which it's working on :-)
<micahg> ah, upgrade from naty....
<micahg> that would make sense...
<micahg> well, no is shouldn't still...
<micahg> *it, the new script should DTRT
<micahg> maxb: what's the status of /usr/lib/firefox-7.0/distribution on the broke machine
<maxb> So, on the working machine, I upgraded natty's 6.0.2 to oneiric's 7.0.1;  and on the broken machine I upgraded natty's 7.0.1 to oneiric's 7.0.1
<maxb> I don't have a /usr/lib/firefox-7.0 - I have a -7.0.1, though
<micahg> yes, sorry, 7.0.1
<micahg> brb
<maxb> It's an empty directory
<maxb> oh, and on the working machine it's a symlink
<maxb> OK, so I've mv-ed aside the directory and created a symlink like on the working machine, and it's working fine now
<maxb> Unfortunately, sounds like the migration isn't working properly :-/
<micahg> right, that's the problem, I"ll need a bug to fix, let me see if I have one
<maxb> launchpad is not showing me anything obvious
<micahg> maxb: please file a bug, I"ll let the release manager know..thanks
<maxb> filing
<maxb> bug 869311
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869311 in firefox "searchplugins installation damaged after natty->oneiric upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869311
<micahg> maxb: thanks, we have a fix that I"ll be uploading shortly
<debfx> is it possible to confine firefox plugins without modifying the firefox apparmor profile?
<jdstrand> debfx: you mean as in to avoid conffile changes?
<debfx> jdstrand: yes, as it changes with every upstream version
<jdstrand> debfx: yes, modify /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.bin.firefox
<debfx> jdstrand: the problem is that firefox has the rule "/usr/lib/firefox-7.0.1/** ixr,"
<debfx> I'm not sure how to override that for /usr/lib/firefox-7.0.1/plugin-container
<jdstrand> debfx: that's ok, just be more specific. I recommend something like this in local/usr.bin.firefox:
<jdstrand> /usr/lib/firefox-7.0.1/plugin-container Cx -> plugincontainer,
<jdstrand> profile plugincontainer {
<jdstrand>   ...
<jdstrand> }
<jdstrand> debfx: I do something like that for gedit
<jdstrand> debfx: I'm also curious about what you come up with for plugin_container. when you have something working, can you file a bug on it and assign it to me?
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson, I'm about to upload your fix for the symlink issue since we just got a report one it
<debfx> jdstrand: that hardcodes the upstream version
 * micahg just discovered yet another branch he's not subscribed to
<jdstrand> debfx: fyi, you will actuall probably want to use globbing in local/usr.bin.firefox
<jdstrand> debfx: heh, yes :)
<jdstrand> /usr/lib/firefox-*/plugin-container Cx -> plugincontainer,
<debfx> jdstrand: does that still work? how does apparmor determine which rule is more specific?
<jdstrand> debfx: that should work. how it decides is actually pretty complicated and based on DFA and hybrid DFA theory. I'll direct you to #apparmor on OFTC and http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Documentation if you are really interested
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i already talked to pitti about that yesterday, we're going to do a SRU for that rather than squeeze it in to final
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why?  people upgrade from the live media
<chrisccoulson> they will still get the latest version after the upgrade
<chrisccoulson> pitti didn't raise that as an issue, anyway
<micahg> yes, but they lose their search engines
<debfx> jdstrand: yeah, sounds complicated :)
<debfx> jdstrand: the problem with a general plugin-container profile is that it would apply to all firefox plugins
<jdstrand> debfx: I like to think of it as "the most specific rule wins". it is not necessarily totally accurate, but it gets me through the day :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: where was the conversation (I'd like to look at the discussion if possible)
<jdstrand> debfx: well, I'm still interested with what you come up with. I'd like to be able to lock it down, even if it is opt in
<jdstrand> maybe using Px for some things
<jdstrand> it will be more complicated, but it is something I'd like to have
<jdstrand> debfx: re most specific> I thinking if the basename is specified, that'll take precedence over a glob
<debfx> jdstrand: this is the profile I currently use for nspluginwrapper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703496/
<debfx> it's very strict though
<jdstrand> thanks
<debfx> jdstrand: the apparmor parser complains about the plugin-container rule: "profile has merged rule with conflicting x modifiers"
<jdstrand> debfx: can you bring that up in #ubuntu-hardened?
<debfx> jdstrand: yep
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-07
 * chrisccoulson waves hello to everyone
<bhearsum> hello
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum
<chrisccoulson> how are you/
<chrisccoulson> ?
<bhearsum> oops, irssi makes it easy to miss things
<bhearsum> i'm good! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> just trying to catch up from the stuff i've missed this week
<chrisccoulson> which doesn't look like much ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, i need to unbreak all of the mozilla PPA's now i'm back
<bhearsum> :)
<bhearsum> i was wondering what happened to my updates!
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson, sorry about the PPAs, I tried to unbreak trunk, but there's more fallout from the PRBool -> bool conversion
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, just fixing that now
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, unfortunately the trunk builds broke quite hard because of what micahg already mentioned
<chrisccoulson> and that broke the menubar extension that we build with it
<chrisccoulson> i think the aurora builds just need some patches refreshing
<chrisccoulson> but i will do that this evening and get them all going again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can upload 8 beta 2 over the weekend if you want
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i don't mind, but i'll probably get around to that this evening too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'm going to look at seamonkey today since I'm piloting
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> I finally got chromium-stable updated, oneiric is up to date, lucid and maverick need a new vpx apparently, so will do next week
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: ah, yeah
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, it seems trunk currently breaks a few things with my extension ;)
<chrisccoulson> eg bug 864511
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864511 in globalmenu-extension "No more Favicons in Firefox Global Menu Bookmarks subfolders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864511
<chrisccoulson> i still need to investigate why that happens :/
<chrisccoulson> the joys of maintaining binary extensions ;)
<bhearsum> yeah :)
<bhearsum> i really wish you didn't have to
<micahg> globalmenu in trunk for firefox 10?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i'm not defeated yet - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/261 ;)
<chrisccoulson> and it still builds with < ff10
<chrisccoulson> :)
<bhearsum> too bad you don't have non-C++ hooks
<chrisccoulson> oh, the nightly builds all failed again :(
<knome> hmm, awaynick
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-08
<chrisccoulson> ah, working icons in the bookmarks menu in unity again :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-09
<Tech-1> is this the help channel ?
<znejk> Hello: how do i downgrade firefox 7 in ubuntu 11.10 to 6... to use secure services on the net?
<chrisccoulson> znejk, huh? "to use secure services on the net"?
<chrisccoulson> what do you mean>
<chrisccoulson> ?
<chrisccoulson> in any case, this isn't the right place to ask that, and you're not going to find the help you need here
<znejk> well secure identifying services for govermental webpages...
<znejk> wont accept ff 7 :(
<znejk> wont bother u more... soz
<chrisccoulson> what sites?
<chrisccoulson> znejk ?
<znejk> well there are 2 different im trying to use
<znejk> its called BandID and Telia Secure ID i think
<znejk> BankID
<znejk> Telia is calling it NetID nowdays
<chrisccoulson> znejk, i'm not sure i follow. do they rely on an extension? what exactly doesn't work?
<znejk> its like an electronic ID card for me to use for identifying myself on several goverment hompages in sweden
<znejk> yes it rely on well ... dont know if u call it extension but a program that runs on your computer
<znejk> and it refuses to work with FF 7
<znejk> 	För användning av Telia e-legitimation stöds följande webbläsare:
<znejk>     MS Windows: Firefox 3.5 och 3.6 och 4.0 och 5.0 och 6.0 samt Internet Explorer 7 och 8 och 9
<znejk>     Mac: Safari 5 och 5.1 på OS X 10.6 och 10.7 samt Firefox 3.5 och 3.6 och 4.0 och 5.0 och 6.0
<znejk>     Ubuntu: Firefox 3.5 och 3.6 och 4.0 och 5.0 och 6.0
<znejk> guess u understand allthough its in swedish
<znejk> chrisccoulson, could you point me to where i could get some help?
<FernandoMiguel> hi
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-03
<izd> I get the following error message in update manager under ubuntu 10.04x32 :
<izd> Impossible de récupérer http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<izd> No more package(update) for ubuntu 10.04x32 ?
<chrisccoulson> izd, that PPA doesn't exist anymore
<gnomefreak> did anyone update the PPAs for 12.10?
<izd> About thunderbird ppa for ubuntu 10.04: does exists a workaround ? A new PPA link ?
<chrisccoulson> izd, what do you need a PPA for?
<izd> for thunderbird
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there actually is a reason to keep the thunderbird stable PPA around (but I can just backport lightning-extension in official backports and be done with it)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-10-01
<brli> how can I seperate unity-appmenubar support into a stand alone plugin/extention?
<brli> or is it possible that I make use of it for different channel or the package from mozilla.org
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-10-03
<vene> hello, can anyone help me with setting up enigmail?
<vene> thunderbird doesnt accept my passphrase for pgp key, even though I use allowed characters (it is another thing why special chars are not allowed right where encryption is concerned?!)
<vene> You are using special characters in your passphrase. Unfortunately, this can cause troubles for other applications. Please choose a passphrase consisting of any of these characters:
<vene> a-z A-Z 0-9 /.;:-,!?(){}[]%*
<vene> I am using nothing other than these, still get the warning
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-10-05
<Eddy81> hello, does anyone know why google clears  search page when i search something and go to some website and then i decide to go back to search results ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-10-05
<andlabs> Hi. Is it just me or is the latest Nightly not loading Twitter properly? Thanks.
<andlabs> regular firefox and desktop clients work fine
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-10-02
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, with ca-certificates-java been fixed, this needs a retry https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/rust-updates/+build/13512402 
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-10-03
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ping
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, please use #ubuntu-desktop, as the desktop team are going to be gradually taking firefox
<chrisccoulson> we should probably just retire this channel
